# Flyback totalmente casero.



## MATIASS

hola , tengo que hacer un fliback para elevar 9vol a 1500 los bobinados va sobre el nucleo central primario de 50 y segundo 500 espiras todo chico tipo flas de camara . el articulo que muestra como hacer el aparato que nesesito explica las caracteristicas del transformador, pero yo nunca hice un transformador por eso ni se como hacerlo y los textos que encontre hablan sobre la parte tecnica el tema de el magnetismo y todo eso y yo nesesito saber simplemete como como es un trasnformador , por ejemplo los primarios y secundarios se unen o estan aislados entre si ? 


gracias saludos


----------



## Manonline

Los transformadores están compuestos por dos bobinas aisladas entre si y un núcleo de hierro en común, éste núcleo debe hacer un circuito cerrado para que se aproveche toda la inducción magnetica. La primer bobina actúa de electroimán induciendo, a través del núcleo de hierro, una fuerza magnetica a la bobina secundaria, ésta segunda bobina transforma ésta fuerza magnética en energía eléctrica.

La relación entre espiras del primario y secundario es así :

V1/V2 = E1/E2

O sea , el voltaje de entrada en la primer bobina divido el voltaje de salida en la bobina secundaria es igual a la cantidad de espiras en la primer bobina sobre la cantidad de espiras de la segunda. Espero que te haya servido.

Acá te dejo una imagen que hice en el paint que muestra basicamente cómo es un transformador... bien primitivo pero funcional. Cómo ves las bobinas están aisladas entre si pero tienen en común el núcleo de hierro que forma cómo un circuito cerrado para aprovechar al máximo las fuerzas en movimiento.


----------



## MATIASS

hola, yo desarme un nucleo de otra cosa para usarlo , el tema es que las bobinas nio irian sobre la ferrita sino sobre el plastico carrete que se ve en la foto no hay problemas con eso ?, y las ubicaria en la del medio como en la foto ( esta bobinado como ejemplo. 



gracias saludos


----------



## Manonline

Si si, me olvidé de aclararte eso, no se bobina directamente sobre el núcleo, sino sobre un aislante para que no haya conductividad. No hay problema con ésto ya que las fuerzas magnéticas no se pueden aislar y el plastico no es la excepción.

Hay tipos de transformadores que las dos bobinas no se aíslan entre si pero la verdad que no se como funcionan. Pero en éste caso fijate que las dos bobinas estén aisladas una de la otra.


----------



## MATIASS

Hola, entonces empiezo a espirar en un extremo las 50 vueltas y me ban a quedar dos cables sobresaliendo esos ban a  la bateria ?  Un poco mas alla ago las 500 pero que tan lejos ?. Pueden tener 2mm de separacion ?.otra cosa una mitad de ferrita de partio la puedo unir o pegar y listo ?.

Gracias saludos


----------



## Manonline

si haces una bobina primaria de 50 y una secundaria de 500 , segun el calculo te daria 90v de salida nada mas =S

para darle 1500 de salida con una bobina primaria de 50 vueltas segun 

50/x=9/1500 =

9x=50x1500 = 

x=75000/9 =

x=8333

osea 8333 espiras en la bobina secundaria =S

no se qe onda jajajaja

si mis calculos no estan mal y no te qeres exceder haciendo tantas vueltas podrias pensar en poner menos espiras en el primario para asi poner menos en el secundario, pero como soy muy inexperto en esto prefiero no arriesgarme a decirte con exactitud qe hacer.

Para lograr 1500v a partir de 9v (qe ademas tendrian qe ser de corriente alterna) tendrias qe poner 167 vueltas en el secundario por cada vuelta qe pones en el primario.

Perdon qe no te haya podido responder todas tus dudas, pero espero qe la información te haya servido de algo.


----------



## MATIASS

hola, los calculos no los hice yo asi esta en el texto son hilos muy finos de ,05 capas por eso se obtiene alto voltaje. aka esta el link abajo del esquema hay unos parrafos que hablan sobre el transformador http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/TBO/geiger/geiger3.htm

otra pregunta las dos bobinas hay que separarlas como por una pared que formaria dos carretes por separado ? .
saludos


----------



## Manonline

Si el circuito del link que mandaste dice que tiene que ser así entonces es porque así debe ser , lamentablemente no puedo interpretar el circuito pero si lo que hace el circuito es elevar la tensión de 9v a 1.5kV y dice que el transformador es así por algo será jejeje

Mientras no se toquen las dos bobinas está bien... si se tocan podrían hacer un desastre ajjajaja


----------



## MATIASS

Hola, pero hablando de la forma de hacerlo tengo unas preguntas, las dos partes de ferrita tiene que estar juntas o aisladas ?  Y si tienen que estar unidas puedo hacer un puente con un metal por que no se llegan a tocar. Otra cosa , las dos bobinas están aisladas pero tienen que tocarse, o sea tienen que estar una pegada a esa la otra ? En la foto se ve que le di un par de vueltas como ejemplo de si quedarían separadas, a eso le conecté la batería y solo se calentó como en un corto y de la otra bobina no salia nada de corriente.

Saludos


----------



## electronica-2000

para que complicarse en armar uno en ves de comprar uno ya echo? yo no se pero es demasiado tiempo...yo estuve 1 dia para armar un electroiman de 12 volts.entonces vas a tener que estar un año mas o menos  o sacaselo a un tv que ya no funcione.y este en buen estado el flyback. hay desde 20$ pesos los flyback.
salu2


----------



## mosquera_x

Amigo Matías, ya lograste hacer el transformador? Las cuentitas que hay q sacar para calcular el transformador no son las del transformador ideal, sino que como este "espécimen raro" de transformador se comporta como inductores que se pasan la energía en un ciclo de activación - desactivación, las cuentas son otras y ahi te toca trabajar como con 2 bobinas; la idea es calcular las inductancias.

Pero hay otra cosa; no encuentro nada en concreto sobre cómo armar el flyback; supongo que ambas bobinas deben compartir el mismo entrehierro (supongo tambien que debe ser de ferrita), la primer pregunta que tengo es: si el alambre para el bobinado es esmaltado, por qué no puedo enrollar directamente sobre la ferrita? Y la segunda está relacionada con el espacio de aire que debe haber entre las bobinas... eso cómo se calcula? 

Gracias---


----------



## gabrielg

Hola amigo. Buscando información sobre transformadores con nucleo de ferrite, encontré tu pregunta y ahi va una respuesta....

Si bien es cierto que los alambres estan aislados con una capa de esmalte, al haber mucha diferencia de tension entre las bobinas, la aislacion puede no ser suficiente y el esmalte podría ser perforado, provocando cortocircuito entre las espiras, tanto entre las del mismo bobinado, como entre ambos bobinados.

Por eso se aislan entre si las bobinas. Se emplean materiales especificos (prespan, mylar, etc.), materiales que se consiguen en los comercios que venden materiales para transformadores (chapas, alambres, aislantes, etc.).

Espero te sirva la explicacion. Saludos


----------



## jorger

MATIASS dijo:
			
		

> las dos bobinas estan aisladas pero tienen que tocarse osea tiene que estar una y pegada a esa la otra ?. en la foto se ve que li di un par de bueltas como ejemplo de si quedarian separadas. a eso mismo le conecte la bateria y solo se calento como en un corto y de la otra bobina no salia nada de corriente.



Mira,si quieres hacer esto bien,primero aprende a bobinar bien,si no bobinas bien y lo haces al ''tun tun'' vas a desperdiciar un montón de espacio para bobinar y eso no es nada ideal.Otra cosa,las bobinas puedes ponerlas unas encima de otras (bobinado secundario encima del primario) aislándolas con cinta de enmascarar o mylan.Un consejo,la bobina primaria,bobínala en capas para ahorrar espacio.

En los que yo hago,el primario es de 2 o 4 capas y se tarda un poco en bobinar así,pero es mejor a la hora de los resultados.Bobinando el secundario puedo tirarme perfectamente 2h dependiendo del transformador que use.Generalmente suelo poner más de 500 vueltas con un hilo de 0,1-0,2 mm.

En el tema de ''Patada a persona''podrías encontrar la solución.En la pág. 12 del tema expongo yo una foto de un transformador de ferrita que bobiné yo mismo con un circuito muy simple,que no da arcos voltaicos pero si da calambre.Esto es para darte una idea de cómo podrías hacer tu mini flyback...  
Aquí el link: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/sacudida-alto-voltaje-2870/

Saludos y Suerte!


----------



## eb7ctx

MATIASS dijo:
			
		

> hola, pero hablando de la forma de hacerlo tengo unas preguntas, las dos partes de ferrita tiene que estar juntas o aisladas ?
> 
> saludos



Perfectamente unidas sin ningún rastro del anterior pegamento, y después bien pegadas para que no se separen


----------



## wacalo

Hola MATIASS:
Si quieres tener un "transformador" tipo Flyback o del tipo que sea, debes tener un flujo variable en su núcleo. O sea que debes tener un elemento conmutador (MOSFET o BJT) que produzca una corriente pulsante con una frecuencia que deberás determinar de acuerdo a tu proyecto.
Si sencillamente conectas una batería en el primario, tendrás un simple cortocircuito.
Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> si haces una bobina primaria de 50 y una secundaria de 500 , segun el calculo te daria 90v de salida nada mas =S
> 
> para darle 1500 de salida con una bobina primaria de 50 vueltas segun
> 
> 50/x=9/1500 =
> 
> 9x=50x1500 =
> 
> x=75000/9 =
> 
> x=8333
> 
> osea 8333 espiras en la bobina secundaria =S
> 
> no se qe onda jajajaja
> 
> si mis calculos no estan mal y no te qeres exceder haciendo tantas vueltas podrias pensar en poner menos espiras en el primario para asi poner menos en el secundario, pero como soy muy inexperto en esto prefiero no arriesgarme a decirte con exactitud qe hacer.
> 
> Para lograr 1500v a partir de 9v (qe ademas tendrian qe ser de corriente alterna) tendrias qe poner 167 vueltas en el secundario por cada vuelta qe pones en el primario.
> 
> Perdon qe no te haya podido responder todas tus dudas, pero espero qe la información te haya servido de algo.



Si pues no se yo...,porque me acabo de constuir un mini flyback con un primario de 30 vueltas y un secundario de 480 vueltas y con una alimentación de 5v consigo 2 mil y pico voltios..   
Si pongo 5 vueltas en el primario, el voltaje de salida se reduce una barbaridad,no llega ni a los 800v   

Por eso nunca me fio de los cálculos,porque dan resultados que en la realidad son muy distintos (en transformadores elevadores como éstos)...


Un saludo


----------



## jorger

He visto en la red,gente que se hace su propio secundario para un flyback.Es un tema que me resulta interesante, la verdad.Los resultados no hay más que verlos; arcos enormes y sin embargo,no tienen problemas de aislación   :

YouTube - Home Made Flyback Secondary
YouTube - Homemade flyback

Yo también me he animado a hacerlo y los resultados me han gustado.El secundario está formado por unas 820 vueltas (quizá más,aunque no creo que llege a las 1.050) en 14 capas aisladas entre sí.El hilo usado es de 0.3mm (eso creo   )
Esto es lo que consigo con 5v:



Le calculo unos 8kv a ojo .
El primario y el ''feedback'' son de 18 y 14 vueltas respectivamente.El hilo del feedback tiene que ser bastante más fino que el del primario,así funciona mejor y consume menos.En la foto no se ve así porque estaba haciendo pruebas con distintas vueltas y calibres jeje



El driver es el esquema que usaba un pote de 100k (en la foto se ve que es de 22k),, un led...vamos,el que puse en el tema ''duda con flyback''.
Aún no me atreví a conectarlo a 12v,por lo que pudiera pasar con el aislamiento del transformador.Suelo ser precavido en estas cosas   

Si supiérais la potra que tuve al encontrarme con un carrete del diámetro interior perfecto para el núcleo..  

¿Alguien se anima a hacerse su propio flyback?     jejeje

Un saludo


----------



## Pulsar71

puedes  encender un tubo fluorescente con la mano o entre los dientes. o un letrero de Neon,  o  puedes usarlo para purificar el aire de tu habitacion, si logras que entrege HV con polaridad negativa.


Salu2
Mac

pd. jorge envia el cto. del driver


----------



## jorger

Editado.
Lo que os iba a decir,también se puede hacer el experimento tan famoso de conseguir plasma en una bombilla,aunque a mi esto no me funciona porque inicialmente el arco se me forma de 2mm y luego lo estiro hasta casi 1cm,para que funcione tiene que tirar un arco de medio cm o más justo desde el principio,sin estirar.


Esto no significa que no se pueda encender un fluorescente sin que apenas lo toque el ''pin gnd''.Este pin me tira un arco de 2 o 3mm a un destornillador.

Os dejo el esquema en adjunto.
Sugerencias:
-Usar un transistor con una ganancia mínima de 2000 para que el transformador oscile bien.
-Poned un pote de 22 o 47k en lugar de 100k.
Para tener la seguridad de no quemar el pote (ya me ha pasado una vez),conectadlo directamente a la base del trt.,y la resistencia de 860ohm conectadla donde antes estaba el pote.No sé si me explico.Así la resistencia de 860ohm es la que se ''traga'' la intensidad que llega del feedback (retroalimentación) y no el pote.
-No alimentar el circuito con más de 12v
-Es mejor poner una resistencia de 0.68ohm que una de 0.92.
Editado 2: Acabo de probar otra vez y sí se puede hacer plasma en una bombilla,pronto subiré una foto   .
Creo que ya está.Cualquier duda avisad   .


----------



## elosciloscopio

Parece interesante, aunque no creo que mi vieja me dejo hacerlo


----------



## jorger

Y eso por que?     .A la mía le gusta que haga ese tipo de cosas 
Si se hace bien y con cuidado no es tan peligroso como puede parecer...
Un saludo


----------



## saiwor

hola "jorger"
Interesante tu post...
Y no me facilitarias los planos o diagrama, para hacerlo,,, yo quieria uno de esos pero no hice,,, ahora ya que publicate el ppost me facilitarias... 
Quiero para un pistola magnetica(pistola de Guas) que esa pistola nececita un alro rango de voltage para su potencia de disparo de bala... necesita minimo como 1000v...
Gracias.

Saludos!


----------



## jorger

Emmm...este tema trata de como contruirse uno mismo un ''flyback'' empezando de 0 para hacer experimentos con AT (ya que los flybacks modernos no sirven para algunas cosas y es difícil encontrar los antiguos).
Si quieres que te resuelva dudas sobre la coilgun,mandame un privado con todas tus dudas o mira en el foro,hay un tema sobre eso.  

El tipo de transformador que puse aquí no está destinado ni mucho menos para cargar condensadores de alta tensión,y además el driver que estoy usando como mucho sirve para excitar un transformador que carge un condensador de 500v y poca capacidad (veremos si llega a ese valor    ).No te conviene.

No te lo tomes a mal,pero creo que construir un inversor para cargar un condensador de 1000v para una coilgun no tiene mucho que ver con contruirse un transformador de AT para hacer experimentos con plasma y ese tipo de cosas...  

Un saludo


----------



## diegoja

Muy interesante, yo lo hice a la "chispa" con un oscilador y un flyback de monitor, el arco no me superaba 1cm, pero me gusta mas este que posteaste "echo en casa".
Podrias poner que alambre usaste, como hiciste la aislacion,?
Muchas gracias, saludos!


----------



## jorger

Gracias por el interés   .
Voy por partes:
1-.Diámetro y espiras del alambre usado:
Pimario: 18 espiras con alambre de 0,5-0,6mm de diámetro
Feedback (o etroalimentación): 14 espiras con alambre de 0.2mm de diámetro.
Secundario: más de 800 vueltas con alambre de 0,25-0,3mm de diámtero.(a mí me da una resistencia de 49Ω)

2-.Núcleo usado del transformador: Un núcleo cualquiera de un flyback estropeado,no importa mucho el tamaño,pero que no sea demasiado grande
2.1-.Carrete usado para bobinar el secundario: Yo por suerte pude usar el carrete de la propia fuente switching del mismo monitor de donde saqué el núcleo del flyback.Hay gente que se las apaña con cartón,papel y cinta aislante/adhesiva para alojar el secundario.


3-.Cómo se construye el secundario:
Bien,esto es más fácil de lo que parece,aunque se necesita paciencia y dedicación.Lo primero,busca un buen rollo de hilo de 0.2-0.3mm de diá.Ten la seguridad de que te va a sobrar hilo para no quedarte corto.En mi caso,el hilo lo saqué de una electrobomba síncrona de un lavavajillas.
Ahora,para construir el secundario haz lo siguiente:

Bobina una capa de hilo en el carrete,con las espiras totalmente juntas,y vigila que no se te monten unas con otras.Esto es 
*muy* importante.Cuando te queden 2 o 3mm para llegar al final del carrete,para de bobinar.sujeta el hilo como puedas y dale al carrete un mínimo de 3 vueltas de cinta aislante o adhesiva común.

Ahora que as puesto una capa aislante,empieza a bobinar otra capa de hilo (encima de la anterior,lógicamente),pero,cuando vayas a empezar a bobinar ésta,deja un margen de 2 o 3mm con respecto a la otra capa de hilo (al principio  y al final de esta segunda capa es donde tienes que dejar el margen),no sé si me explico.Esto es por motivos de seguridad,para que el transformador no tenga problemas de aislación en caso de usar carrete de plático como el mío.
Y así hasta la 4ª capa.

Cuando vayas por ésta 4ª capa,al bobinar la siguiente deja un mínimo de margen con respecto a la anterior capa,para no desperdiciar espacio en el carrete,Así hasta que termines.La última capa que termines aíslala del exterior con 5 o 6 vueltas de cinta adhesiva o cinta aislante.

   En caso de no usar carrete de plástico como el mío,la tecnica de dejar margen entre capas queda omitida,pero aseguraos de que cuando pongáis la cina aislante,ésta sobresalga 5mm como mínimo a cada lado de cada capa de hilo.

Os pongo una imagen para que entendáis esto último.


Si os fijáis en la 1ª foto que subí del transformador (en el primer mensaje del tema) ,se observan los pequeños márgenes entre capas de hilo.

Creo que ya está.No se si me he explicado más o menos bien en todo...
Cualquier duda consultad   

Un saludo


----------



## elosciloscopio

jorger dijo:
			
		

> Y eso por que?     .A la mía le gusta que haga ese tipo de cosas
> Si se hace bien y con cuidado no es tan peligroso como puede parecer...
> Un saludo



Esque a mi madre le preocupa que muera.
A veces me dice: "Dime la verdad, ¿Tienes más posibilidades de electrocutarte que una prsona normal?"
...Y mientras me lo pregunta estoy armando una bobina de Tesla


----------



## Tacatomon

Y como no se va a preocupar, si la casa le huele a puro Ozono y ve destellos y centellas que salen de tu cuarto .

Ahora, jorger, Ya te ha pegado la tensión? Como se siente?.

Tengo un probador de FlyBack que cuando funciona, hace que el FlyBack saque alta tensión por el secundario, nada grande, 1/2cm a lo mucho. El que yo uso, tiene un 555 como oscilador y de driver un Tr de salida horizontal.

Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio

tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Y como no se va a preocupar, si la casa le huele a puro Ozono y ve destellos y centellas que salen de tu cuarto .


----------



## jorger

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> jorger dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y eso por que?     .A la mía le gusta que haga ese tipo de cosas
> Si se hace bien y con cuidado no es tan peligroso como puede parecer...
> Un saludo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esque a mi madre le preocupa que muera.
> A veces me dice: "Dime la verdad, ¿Tienes más posibilidades de electrocutarte que una prsona normal?"
> ...Y mientras me lo pregunta estoy armando una bobina de Tesla
Hacer clic para expandir...




> Y como no se va a preocupar, si la casa le huele a puro Ozono y ve destellos y centellas que salen de tu cuarto .


jajajajaja     buena esa ,aunque si yo también armara una bobina de tesla creo que me diría algo así    .



> Ahora, jorger, Ya te ha pegado la tensión? Como se siente?.
> 
> Tengo un probador de FlyBack que cuando funciona, hace que el FlyBack saque alta tensión por el secundario, nada grande, 1/2cm a lo mucho. El que yo uso, tiene un 555 como oscilador y de driver un Tr de salida horizontal.
> 
> Saludos.


Pues si,me ha dado una vez por accidente y la verdad es que no mola nada .Y lo peor es que no sólo te da calambre,también te quema   
PDronto subiré las fotos del plasma en la bombilla jeje
Un saludo


----------



## elosciloscopio

Buff me acaba de pegar un calambrazo...
Fase y neutro por el brazo izquierdo...
Cuando te pasa algo de esto te hace valorar lo importante que es la vida.
Porcierto, he notado los 50 Hz de la corriente alterna


----------



## Pulsar71

saben como me interese por la electronica, bueno a mi me gustaba la quimica y hacia muchos experimentos para conseguir combustible para cohetes espaciales, en aquellos tiempos no habia internet pero escuchaba la radio por onda corta asi que escuchaba muchas emisoras extranjers y me encantaban los noticieros de la BBC , la Voz de alemania, radio moscu y seguia los comentarios sobre ciencias y los lanzamientos a espacio, asi que queria hacer mi nave viajera para el espacio exterior pero sabia que mientras no produjera un combustible capaz de funcionar en el vacio mi nave no saldria de la atmosfera terrestre, asi que empece descomponiendo agua corriente en Oxigeno e Hidrogeno, como lo hacia llenaba una cubeta con agua le echaba un poco de sal,  a un  corcho le colocaba dos electrodos los que introducia dentro de una botella vacia y todo sumergido en la cubeta de agua lo alimentaba con la tension de la red 220V , 60 HZ en mi pueblo y lo dejaba hasta que la botella quedaba sin agua o sea llena de gas, luego le colocaba un tapon y hacia mis pruebas de balistica y anotaba el alcance que obtenia con mi botella llena de gas. asi como este hice otros experimentos cada vez mas mortales hasta que tuve un accidente al preparar un combustible solido y casi pierdo un ojo, por lo que durante mi convalescencia  me hicieron llegar unas leccione de la famosa Hemphill School, bueno aqui me tienen dedicado completamente a la electronica. asi que ya me imagino como andaran Uds. por su lado. 
suerte muchachos y ponganle empeño a lo que hacen.

Salu2
Mac


----------



## wacalo

Hola: Me parece medio raro que hagas la electrolisis del agua usando corriente alterna.
220 VAC y 60Hz: Creo que se te mesclaron un poco los datos.
Saludos


----------



## Pulsar71

Yo que sabia de electrolisis cuando niño solo queria tener un combustible para cohetes en el vacio, en ese tiempo era un niño muy precoz , tendria unos 11 años, te cuento que lo que obtuve fue oxigeno e hidrogeno juntos, bueno me salto un monton de detalles mas todos increibles para mi ahora, pero luego les daba ignicion y hacia volar las botellas, no estallaban volaban, que increible, hoy en dia me sorprendo de lo que hacia hace 40 años, les aseguro que a Uds. nunca se les ocurrio algo parecido, a mi cuando no queria tomar la sopa me amenazaban que venian los ruzos y me llevarian al espacio, creo que mejor me hubieran llevado los rusos ....pero mi vieja me envio a la escuela.....jajajajajaj

salu2
mac


----------



## jorger

Aquí os pongo la foto del plasma en la bombilla.Se ve bastante mal pero se puede observar el plasma de un color azulado.No hay quien saque fotos en condidciones a estas cosas   .



También probé el tema del tubo fluorescente,al acercarlo al secundario del flyback se enciende un poco,pero no vale la pena hacer una foto porque no se aprecia bien.

Lo que sí me llamó la atención es que cuando estaba encendido el circuito, ponía una calculadora al lado y acercaba la mano hacia ésta (sin tocar el transformador) ,empezaba a hacer una especie de pitido (un poco molesto por cierto)
 y se encendía sola sin tocarla .
Cosas de la estática.... jeje,pero no afectó para nada ni al pc ni al tv   

Un saludo,y haber si alguien se anima a hacer un transformador como el mío,se pueden hacer cosas bastante interesantes con él   .


----------



## elosciloscopio

Mola un caño. ¿Utilizas el gas original de la bombilla?¿Cómo fundiste el filamento?


----------



## jorger

Si,el gas de la bombilla es original.Ah, y eso que dicen algunos de que para que salga plasma en la bombilla ésta tiene que estar fundida...pues como que no   .La bombilla de la foto tiene el filamento intacto.Es más,con él incluso aparece el plasma con más facilidad.
Aunque con las bombillas de menor tamaño no es así,no lo entiendo...

Un saludo


----------



## Tacatomon

No se supone que los los focos entá al vacio?

Cuando tenga tiempo me armo uno de esos "asesinos potenciales"
O una bobina Tesla.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

No,no están al vacio completamente,también tienen una pequeña (o no tan pequeña) porción de gases nobles...
Un saludo


----------



## leop4

disculpen  pero yo se de elctricidad y las bombillas estan totalmente al vacio. me lo dijo un ingeniero electricista y yo lo sabia de pequeño que me lo dijo mi padre hace ya 8 largos años.


----------



## Luckasturk

te pregunto:
vos que andas con el tema de los flyback seguro me podras ayudar!
te cuento un poco: estoy intentando hacer un chispero con el flyback de un tv o monitor, se me ocurrio porque necesito para un calefactor, seria bueno uno mas chiquito igual pero no he encontrado ninguno...se que ahi unos chisperos a pilas pero nose como andan! con el tema del flyback encontre un video d como hacer pero lleva muchos transformadores y algunos componentes,un 555 entre otros! la pregunta es si se pudiera hacer esto mas simple sin tantos transformadores y circuitos...solo necesito generar una chispa continua por un corto tiempo ya que es para que se encienda la llama y listo...nose si se puede directamente con el flybak o ahi que ponerle un oscilador si o si? si tenes algun circuito agradeceria me lo pases...!
Por otro lado muy bueno el plasma en la bombilla...con un flyback comun de tv se puede lograr igual o ahi que hacerlo si o si casero?
Saludos nos vemos!


----------



## jorger

Mmm... si el tamaño del chispero no importa,puedes usar un flyback de tv con el circuito que puse en este tema perfectamente... (página 1).
Si quieres hacerlo todo más pequeño...te explico:
En los pocos televisores y monitores que he desarmado,en la mayoría he encontrado un pequeño y curioso transformador de ferrita que tiene un secundario de 4kv o algo sí.
Tiene unas dimensiones de 2,5 x 2,5cm aproximadamente y generalmente tiene 4 patas,2 del primario y 2 del secundario..
Yo tuve uno y funcionaba muy bien,me hacía arcos de 4 o 5mm.
Cuando desmontes un tv,si tienes suerte te toparás con uno de esos jeje

Yo creo que si usas un flyback de tv,con 2 pilas AA tiene que ser suficiente en este circuito.Eso sí,la chispa con esa alimentación será de medio cm para abajo,pero te puede servir...

Otra cosa,si puedes pásame ese circuito que viste y a lo mejor te lo puedo simplificar   .

Un saludo y suerte!


----------



## jorger

Ahora vengo con más fotos del plasma jeje.Ayer,regulando el pote le di un poco más de potencia a la cosa jeje y la verdad,es como si tuviera un flyback de un tv blanco y negro,tengo resultados muy similares a los que aparecen en la red,y con sólo 5v de alimentación .Creo que no me puedo quejar jeje .
Lo malo de mi cámara es que los ''rayitos'' los capta bastante mal,pero os podéis hacer una idea.. 

EDITO:Foto mejorada con un programa.



Un saludo


----------



## Cacho

leop4 dijo:
			
		

> disculpen  pero yo se de elctricidad y las bombillas estan totalmente al vacio. me lo dijo un ingeniero electricista y yo lo sabia de pequeño que me lo dijo mi padre hace ya 8 largos años.



Más o menos de acuerdo con vos.
Acá está una descripicón de la omnipresente Wikipedia.

Cito
"Consta de un filamento ... muy fino, encerrado en una ampolla de vidrio en la que se ha hecho el vacío o se ha rellenado con un gas inerte..."

Como llenarla de Nitrógeno (o algo por el estio) es más barato que hacer el vacío necesario, apostaría a que generalmente están llenas de gas.

Saludos


----------



## Nilfred

Rompelo, si implota estaba al vacío, si explota (mas seguro) estaba relleno de algún gas barato.


----------



## Luckasturk

Jorge como te va! che el transformador ese de ferrita que mensionas vos es 220v en la entrada y 4kv secundario?
o con cuanto tengo que entrar?
y otra duda que tengo...con ese transformador de ferrita genero la chispa directamente? o tengo que ponerle algun circuito?
gracias x la información...


----------



## jorger

No no!,el primario es de 5v nada más!   .El secundario es de 8kv,y todo el transformador está controlado por un oscilador muy simple,mira la página anterior,seguro que no as leído el primer mensaje del tema,ahi lo explico todo.

PD 1:A ver si leemos los temas desde la 1ª página,porque a veces cansa un poco repetir lo mismo...    
PD 2:Estoy rebobinando todo el transformador con más vueltas y aprovechando más espacio en el carrete para conseguir más alto voltaje,además de que estoy haciendo una versión ''mini'' con un transformador de una fuente conmutada jejeje   

Un saludo


----------



## elosciloscopio

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> leop4 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disculpen  pero yo se de elctricidad y las bombillas estan totalmente al vacio. me lo dijo un ingeniero electricista y yo lo sabia de pequeño que me lo dijo mi padre hace ya 8 largos años.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Más o menos de acuerdo con vos.
> Acá está una descripicón de la omnipresente Wikipedia.
> 
> Cito
> "Consta de un filamento ... muy fino, encerrado en una ampolla de vidrio en la que se ha hecho el vacío o se ha rellenado con un gas inerte..."
> 
> Como llenarla de Nitrógeno (o algo por el estio) es más barato que hacer el vacío necesario, apostaría a que generalmente están llenas de gas.
> 
> Saludos
Hacer clic para expandir...


El gas sustituye al vacío?


----------



## jorger

Se podría decir que si...
Un saludo


----------



## Luckasturk

disculpa es que soy nuevo aca....
si habia leido la primera pagina jorge lo que pasa que no habia podido bajar el circuito oscilador, ya pude!
quisiera saber que transistor usaste? "ya se que tiene que ser uno de mas d 2000 d ganacia"....y la R:860 la puedo reemplazar por una de 1k? y con la d 0.92 igual se me complica .
el triangulito con la G adentro es gnd no? pareciera una compuerta...
con lo que igual tengo dudas es con las conexiones al flyback...como se cual es 1,2 y 3       
gracias saludos!


----------



## jorger

Ok,tranquilo que no pasa nada   .
El transitor que usé es el C3987.La ganancia típica de éste es de 4.000.Si no encuentras éste en alguna tienda puedes usar el TIP142,que tiene una ganancia de 2.000 creo recordar.
Es importante la ganancia porque así oscila bien el transformador (ni se os ocurra usar un 2n3055 o similar)
Aunque también se puede usar un mosfet de canal N,funcionan bastante bien en este montaje   

Y sí,la resistencia de 860ohm la puedes sustituir perfectamente por una de 1 o 2k
La otra,de 0.92ohm no es tan crítica,pero mira que no supere ese valor   

Si,el triangulito de ''G'' es gnd

Ahora en cuanto al transformador...
Los numeros 1 2 y 3 sólo corresponden a los bobinados,no a las conexiones.
''1'' es el secundario,''2'' es el bobinado de retroalimentación (feedback),y ''3'' es el primario del transformador..

Si no te funciona a la primera (con las mismas vueltas que puse yo en el transformador),cambia las conexiones del feedback,o sea,ponlas al revés.Así debería funcionar,cuando es así el transformador emite un pitido (un poco molesto,por cierto).

Un saludo  y suerte!


----------



## Cacho

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> El gas sustituye al vacío?



Esa es la idea.
En realidad lo que se busca es que el filamento no haga combustión. Si llenás el foco con un gas inerte...  

Saludos


----------



## ls2k

hola amigos, quisiera hacerles una pregunta, es posible hacer algo parecido (el plasma) con un transformador de fierro silicoso, donde

Vin=4.44*f*s*(fi)*n*0.0000001
 f     frecuencia
s     seccion del nucleo
(fi)   densidad de flujo
n     numero de espiras

asi, hacer como un voltaje primario unos 20Kv y en el secundario unos 5v, hacerlos oscilar por autoretroalimentacion de rele


se podra? cde antemano gracias


----------



## gca

Jorger mira tengo un transformador de ferrita EE bastante importante (tamaño) con gap central. Tambien poseo el carrete en perfectas condiciones. ¿Que decis podre utilizarlo?. en caso de poder donde me aconsejas poner el primario y el feedback ya que no es CC es EE ,en el centro pongo el secundario.
Lindo aporte.

Saludos


----------



## jorger

Ah,eso no es problema.El núcleo original del transformador era también EE con gap central.Luego le puse el CC porque se me partió el anterior en varios pedazos.
Podrías subir una foto del transformador?
En tu caso,puedes poner el secundario debajo del primario ya que si lo haces al revés desperdicias espacio en el carrete y se quedan irregularidades en el secundario.

En el otro post ya sé que no tuviste mucha suerte con el transformador de 3kv.Si en el circuito usas los valores exactos de los componentes que puse (incluido el transistor,tiene que ser idéntico),segurísimo que te va a funcionar.
Lo que más influye es el transistor.Si no consigues el C3987,busca uno de características similares,y de ganancia superior a 2.000.

O también puedes usar un 555,pero no se hasta que punto funcionará bien   
Repito:Saca una foto de tu transformador y súbela si puedes.Así me hago una idea de como tendría que ser el calibre del secundario.

Un saludo y,suerte!.


----------



## fraxisco

¿que significa la ganancia del transistor? es la conductividad o algo asi


----------



## Nilfred

Es la relación entre la corriente del emisor y la base, si tenes 100 de ganancia, con 100mA moves 10A.
Ponele que son 52x o algo por el estilo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

¡ Te felicito por haber bobinado tu propio Fly-Back !   

menuda tarea   

Las lámparas incandescentes , las llenan de Argón (gas noble) y luego les hacen el vacío , así que si el vacío no es perfecto , no queda oxígeno , que sería el problemático.

Filamento entero o quemado ... no modifica para el plasma !

Saludos !


----------



## ls2k

a que frecuencia se genera plasma asi como una real bola  de plasma y a que voltaje, serviria poner un triplicador en la salida el flyback? , serviria hacer plasma en un haluro de esos antiguos gigantes de 1500w de esfera, cuanto voltaje necesito para ello, disculpen tantas preguntas... gracias un saludo


----------



## NTM

jorge en tu primera foto te dedicaste a sacarle brillo a esa mesa jeje!

no me dejan jugar con mas de 9 volt U_U


----------



## jorger

ls2k dijo:


> a que frecuencia se genera plasma asi como una real bola de plasma y a que voltaje, serviria poner un triplicador en la salida el flyback? , serviria hacer plasma en un haluro de esos antiguos gigantes de 1500w de esfera, cuanto voltaje necesito para ello, disculpen tantas preguntas... gracias un saludo


 
Perdon por la tardanza,no había visto vuestros mensajes..
El plasma se puede generar a muchas frecuencias.El flyback este que me he construido me funciona a una frecuencia baja.Digamos a....5khz más o menos.Es molesto el pitido que hace.
El inconveniente de poner el triplicador es que la salida es DC pulsante,por lo que ya no sirve para el plasma.
El voltaje depende de como sea de grande la esfera.



> jorge en tu primera foto te dedicaste a sacarle brillo a esa mesa jeje!
> 
> no me dejan jugar con mas de 9 volt U_U


Que va,siempre está limpia .Normalmente saco las fotos ahí porque hay más luminosidad,no por otra cosa.
Si solo te dejan ''jugar'' con 9v algo hiciste alguna vez jejeje .



> ..Interezante; muchas gracias por el aporte, lo realizaré en cuanto pueda.
> 
> Saludos y Suerte.


Os recuerdo que se necesita mucha paciencia para hacer esto.Yo tardé 3 días o así.



> ¡ Te felicito por haber bobinado tu propio Fly-Back !
> 
> menuda tarea
> 
> Las lámparas incandescentes , las llenan de Argón (gas noble) y luego les hacen el vacío , así que si el vacío no es perfecto , no queda oxígeno , que sería el problemático.
> 
> Filamento entero o quemado ... no modifica para el plasma !
> 
> Saludos !


 
Gracias .He terminado ya hace unas semanas la versión mini y apenas hace arco por el exceso de vueltas en el primario jejeje.Lo malo es que éste esta debajo del secundario y por el momento solo sirve para dar calambrazos ..

Un saludo!.


----------



## ls2k

Si aumento la frecuencia, y el voltaje puedo crear mas arco??? necesito por lo menos 5cm... en un flyback normal de tele byn
de las viejas


----------



## jorger

ls2k dijo:


> Si aumento la frecuencia, y el voltaje puedo crear mas arco??? necesito por lo menos 5cm... en un flyback normal de tele byn
> de las viejas


 
Claro.La mejor frecuencia para un flyback está entre 18 y 30khz.
Creo que 5cm de arco es mucho no?.

Date cuenta de que los flybacks de tv´s en blanco y negro apenas alcanzan los 15kv,y tu le estás pidiendo 50kv!.Te vas a cargar el aislamiento en pocos días...
Un saludo!.


----------



## ls2k

_gracias Jorger
. pero entonces deberia poderle sacar maximo un cm y medio....y como le puedo sacar arco a un flyback no tan nuevo de 20kv.. he visto en youtube arcos gigantes con flybacks comunes....  en realidad no se m,e ocurre como hacerlo...
habia pensado en modificar o reemplazar un shupper de ballastro electronico por un bobinado de alambre fino en el nucleo del flyback.. funcionaria??

lo otro si tuvieras como explicarme como sacarle un arco grande  a un flyback normal (normal = no tan viejo)   ???


----------



## jorger

Vale, en los videos se ven arcos gigantes,de 6 a 10cm.Pero sabes que es lo que pasa?,terminan cargándose el flyback en pocas horas (inutilización del diodo interno de AT,fugas en el secundario y un largo etc).

La verdad hay pocos flybacks que soporten 50kv en contínuo durante horas.Si aun así insistes en sacarle 50kv a un flyback normal....búscate un televisor bien grande,de más de 30 pulgadas y sácale el flyback,porque los de los tv´s grandes soportan más tensión de salida.Lo demás es todo tuyo....

Hay muchas formas de sacarle arcos de más de 4cm.El driver que mejor funciona para esto es el famoso ''zvs''.O también con el driver del 555,pero es más difícil.

El mejor número de vueltas en el núcleo para sacarle la máxima alta tensión está entre 8 y 16 vueltas (yo que tú ponía 12 o 14,pero con 16 va bastante bien también),nada de 3 vueltas y tal y cual como van diciendo por ahi.

Es cuestión de jugar con el número de vueltas para conseguir un resultado óptimo (o máximo jeje).

Pásate por mi perfil,tengo un album con un recopilatorio de drivers con transistores para flybacks,entre ellos el zvs.

Un saludo y suerte ;-).


----------



## fraxisco

jorger, tu nunca has provado hacer un "chispero" electronico(como un magiclick pero mas rapido)
yo no pude hacer el drive tuyo pero hice el mio y pude hacer un transformador flyback con 15 capas aisladas y con un secundario de muchas vueltas  como 600 o algo asi  por que lo hice con una embobinadora que hice yo mismo aqui te pongo un video YouTube - flyback casero homemade flyback


----------



## jorger

Que bien te funciona,buen trabajo ;-)
600 vueltas está bastante bien.Pero una cosa, en el video no se ve bien pero,qué núcleo usaste para el flyback?.
Veo que te saltan arcos de más de medio cm y pudiste hacer plasma también como yo jejeje .

Ah,y cuantas vueltas le pusiste al primario?.

El ''arquito'' que te salta al dedo supongo que no te hará daño porque funciona a baja frecuencia.Pero el mío que funciona a mas de 6khz, en cuanto te salta un arco de esos al dedo te quema directamente :evil:.

Me alegro que te animaras a hacer algo como esto,te felicito ;-).
Un saludo!.


----------



## fraxisco

hola 
bueno el nucleo es de tipo i (que justamente era de el transformador de un chispero a pila)con 20 vueltas en el primario.                                                                                                                       el circuito funciona con un elevador de 3v a 300v y este carga un banco de capacitores ceramicos que despues es disparado con un ne555(a una frecuencia regulada de 3 a 20hz) y un relay .                                                           el circuito del ne555 y el relay se podria remplasar facilmente con un descargador de gas;-) pero no he encontrado ninguno                                                                                                                            ahora que replase la bateria de 3v por una de 4.5v saca 15mm de chispa .

¡parece que nadie se ha animado a armar su propio flyback!

pongo un par de fotos del nucleo y del plasma en una bombilla.




jorger ¿por que no te has hecho una embonbinadora? la otra ves estaba viendo temas en el foro y vi que tienes como 30 motores de impresoras y de otras cosas.
o has hecho una y no los has dicho jejejejeje.
yo tengo una "que hice a la rapida"con un motor y un engranaje y en menos de 20 minutos termine ese pequeño transformador
por que hacer un flyback a mano debe ser una tarea dificil



salu2


----------



## fer_jazz

Hola amigo jorger, viendo uno de tus mensajes decias que estas armando una version en miniatura, ¿tendrias algunas fotos disponibles para ver que transformador utilizas?

Como estoy por armar un Stun Gun o Taser necesito 50,000 volts de salida, por lo menos pero el problema aqui es el transformador asi que decidí alrmarlo con un mini transformador de los que traen algunas lamparas ahorrativas de casa solo que no se como calcular las vueltas de las bobinas, ¿Podrias orientarme un poco?
Saludos.


----------



## fraxisco

hola no soy jorger pero pregunte lo mismo y no se puede por que es muy chico el transformador y no obtienes mas de 1kv(ya lo hice jejejeje)






salu2


----------



## fer_jazz

¿También lo probaste con un transformador de una lampara ahorrativa?
¿Que alambre utilizaste y cuandas vueltas le diste?¿Alguien sabe que podria utilizar un tazer?


----------



## fraxisco

si lo probe y como te dije antes saque 1 o 2kv pero 50kv eso es harto con un flyback bien grande podrias sacar eso. lo del transformador de lampara ahorrativa podria servir como etapa primaria  lo que hice yo es tomar una alambre bien fino y hacer el secundario (pero bien fino como un cabello)y enrollar 100 o 200 vueltas.
  hacer un primario de 15vueltas o las que te alcansen,con un alambre mas grueso(como el que trae un yugo de tv)y despues hacer un buen drive con un transistor(como los que hace jorge,revisita su albun de fotos)o con un ne555 y un buen transistor de 1000 o 2000 de ganancia(hfe)como un tip142 o similar.
despues hacer un rectificador y hacer un banco de buenos capacitores bien grandecitos de 3kv.hacer un spark gap hacia el flyback y recien alli salen como 50kv
y si lo haces bien con una bateria de 9v o 12v(1A) podrias almimetar el transformador y ne555


salu2


----------



## fer_jazz

Gracias por la respuesta compañero, pues si lo que hare sera conseguir otro pequeño transformador ya que uno que tengo se quebro una parte de donde va el bobinado aun tengo las ferritas intactas solo necesito la base, Hare lo que me dices y pondre un multiplicador de voltaje haber cuando es lo mas que puedo sacar.
Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Ya estoy de nuevo jeje,vamos a ver..


> ...el circuito del ne555 y el relay se podria remplasar facilmente con un descargador de gas;-) pero no he encontrado ninguno ahora que replase la bateria de 3v por una de 4.5v saca 15mm de chispa .


 
15mm de arco con 4.5v de alimentación es mucho.Yo no consigo eso ni con un flyback de tv funcionando a 5v (lo maximo que consigo a esa tensión son 13-14mm)



> ...jorger ¿por que no te has hecho una embonbinadora? la otra ves estaba viendo temas en el foro y vi que tienes como 30 motores de impresoras y de otras cosas.
> o has hecho una y no los has dicho jejejejeje.
> yo tengo una "que hice a la rapida"con un motor y un engranaje y en menos de 20 minutos termine ese pequeño transformador
> por que hacer un flyback a mano debe ser una tarea dificil


 
Nop,no tengo ninguna bobinadora.El secreto de mis bobinados ''perfectos'' está en mis manos .Bobino mejor que de fábrica.
Si tuviera una bobinadora para eso no me saldría tan bien...por eso lo hago a mano.
No es tan difícil como parece....



> Hola amigo jorger, viendo uno de tus mensajes decias que estas armando una version en miniatura, ¿tendrias algunas fotos disponibles para ver que transformador utilizas?


 
Esa versión mini fracasó principalmente por el exceso de número de vueltas en el primario.Puse 50 vueltas en éste y como era de esperar no saca más de 1kv...
Solo sirve para dar calambrazos en contacto con alguien...

Una foto.El transformador de la derecha es la versión mini,y el otro lo diseñé para que diera unos 400v a baja frecuencia (para dar unos buenos calambrazos):



El mini tiene unas dimensiones del núcleo de 20x28mm.

Un transformador de fuente conmutada de un tv o monitor (de crt) te viene perfecto para sacar alta tensión.Son transformadores grandes y hay mucho espacio para bobinar ;-)

El emjor número de vueltas de un primario de un transformador para sacar AT está entre 14 y 16 vueltas.



> ...el problema aqui es el transformador asi que decidí alrmarlo con un mini transformador de los que traen algunas lamparas ahorrativas de casa solo que no se como calcular las vueltas de las bobinas, ¿Podrias orientarme un poco?


 
Sobre el calculo de vueltas de los bobinados...no soy partidario de calcular vueltas.Mis resulatos reales no se parecen en NADA a los que dan los cálculos.
un ejemplo:



> hola , tengo que hacer un fliback para elevar 9vol a 1500 los bobinados va sobre el nucleo central primario de 50 y segundo 500 espiras todo chico tipo flas de camara





> si haces una bobina primaria de 50 y una secundaria de 500 , segun el calculo te daria 90v de salida nada mas =S
> 
> para darle 1500 de salida con una bobina primaria de 50 vueltas segun
> 
> 50/x=9/1500 =
> 
> 9x=50x1500 =
> 
> x=75000/9 =
> 
> x=8333
> 
> osea 8333 espiras en la bobina secundaria =S
> 
> no se qe onda jajajaja


 
Ejem...los cálculos dicen que para conseguir 1500v con un primario de 50 vueltas se necesitan más de 8.000 vueltas en el secundario .Cosa que no es verdad.Para sacar 1500v con un primario de 50 vueltas como mucho tienes que ponerle al secundario 1200 vueltas.

Esto es un ejemplo,hay otros muchos ejemplos donde dicen más barbaridades.

No estoy en contra de los cálculos.Solo digo esto para que no os confundáis con los resultados que se puedan obtener,porque para nada se acercan los de las fórmulas con los de la realidad...

Comentad todo tipo de dudas.

Un saludo y suerte! ;-)


----------



## maxiasdasd

¿se podria alimentar el secundario con 220V?
asi lo uso de manera invertida y me dá un altisimo voltaje de salida


----------



## jorger

maxiasdasd dijo:


> ¿se podria alimentar el secundario con 220V?
> asi lo uso de manera invertida y me dá un altisimo voltaje de salida




Es como si conectas un motor de 1.5v a 220v directos.
Mal vamos eh..


----------



## borja1234567

mejor usa este esquema


----------



## jorger

Ese lo he probado y por mi mala experiencia con el lo desaconsejaría totalmente (ya he quemado dos 555 en menos de 10 minutos con una alimentación de menos de 8v).

Mejor sería usar este otro ,que lo he probado y funciona bastante mejor de lo esperado.No se calienta nada.
http://img52.imageshack.us/i/flydrv2.gif/ 



PD:Lo siento fogonazo.No era mi intención.

Un saludo.


----------



## borja1234567

ami no me a dado errores


----------



## jorger

Vuelvo con 3 prototipos de ''flybacks'' jeje (uno de ellos sin terminar,como veréis ahora).Los 3 son versiones mini, ya he probado 2 de ellos con resultados más que aceptables..
Os dejo una foto:

http://img715.imageshack.us/i/1002238j.jpg/

El de la izquierda es un transformador con un primario y un bias de 56 vueltas, los 2 del mismo calibre y están bobinados a la vez.El secundario está formado por 12 capas aisladas de hilo de 0.15mm dia. con ~60 vueltas por capa (redondeando, unas 700 vueltas en total).Este es el transformador del que hablé ayer en el tema ''duda con fluorescente 12vdc''

El del centro es un prototipo que aún no he terminado.De momento solo he bobinado el primario y el bias (~40 vueltas mas o menos).Los 2 están bobinados a la vez y el bias tiene un hilo de menor calibre (el hilo amarillo).
Ya veremos como termina, me queda mucho espacio para bobinar.. 

El de la derecha es un transformador con un primario y un bias de ~50 vueltas, un bobinado encima de otro con el mismo calibre.El secundario tiene 8 capas con hilo de 0.15mm dia. y un promedio de ~52 vueltas por capa.
Este transformador es el que salía en fotos anteriores, del que dije que resultó ser un 'fail'..Ya no lo es, está rebobinadoy ya saca AT en condiciones.

Esta vez he usado un circuito distinto al de siempre (se usa para ccfl´s):

http://img708.imageshack.us/i/1002241.jpg/

El transistor que sale en la foto es el 2SD1886, que es un trt. de salida horizontal normal y corriente..

Cuánta tensión saco?.Con el transformador de la izquierda alrededor de 8-10kv con 16v de alimentación.Con el de la derecha saco algo menos, unos 8kv a lo mucho.

Os dejo adjunto un pdf con el circuito y un video del prototipo (de la derecha) en zip.

No tengo fotos de arcos, pero las haré.Cuando las tenga las subo a este mensaje (lo edito en vez de hacer otro mensaje, claro está).


*Algo muy importante para los no entendidos (sin ánimo de ofender):*
Ya que este circuito es de tipo flyback y *no* push-pull, usad transformadores que tengan un núcleo *con gap*.Como se os ocurra usar núcleo sin gap os van a pasar 3 cosas (comprobado):

1-.El transistor se calientará más de lo normal.
2-.El circuito consumirá más
3-.Que apenas sacaréis alta tensión
Resumen de estas 3 cosas: Tendréis un circuito con rendimiento pésimo.

Ánimo!! 
Un saludo.


----------



## anthony123

Porque no pruebas usando un mosfet N de baja "Rd on" y que soporte gran cantidad de amperios?

PD: Para hacer calculos utilizando el ojimetro, tengan en cuenta que se necesita un potencial de 10Kv para superar 1cm de vacio.

Saludos


----------



## jorger

> Porque no pruebas usando un mosfet N de baja "Rd on" y que soporte gran cantidad de amperios?


 
jejeje, si he probado con varios mosfets diferentes (IRF630, IRF634...etc),pero no me convencen del todo.Algunos se calientan pero dan mayor voltaje de salida, otros se calientan menos pero consigo poca tensión y asi..
Inlcuso algunos se han calentado más que un bipolar TO220 que soporta 3A..

Los mosfets de momento los dejo de lado en este circuito.



> PD: Para hacer calculos utilizando el ojimetro, tengan en cuenta que se necesita un potencial de 10Kv para superar 1cm de vacio.


 
Eso ya lo tengo en cuenta hace bastante tiempo.En condiciones normales, 1mm de arco se considera 1kv.Así, en uno de los transformadores de los que he hablado antes, saco 1cm de arco sin problemas..en el video no se ve bien, pero el arco es de prácticamente 1cm.

Un saludo.


----------



## DJMota

Interesantes experimentos como siempre Jorger.
Una duda, ¿qué tamaño tienen esos trasformadores?
Supongo que con un nucleo redondo (pot core) funcionaría igual ese circuito.
Otra cosa. ¿Con qué consumo de corriente sacas esos resultados?
Saludos.


----------



## jorger

DJMota dijo:


> Interesantes experimentos como siempre Jorger.
> Una duda, ¿qué tamaño tienen esos trasformadores?
> Supongo que con un nucleo redondo (pot core) funcionaría igual ese circuito.
> Otra cosa. ¿Con qué consumo de corriente sacas esos resultados?
> Saludos.


 
Gracias 
Vamos por puntos..
1-.
a) El transformador de la izquierda tiene unas medidas de núcleo de 20x20.5mm
b) El transformador del centro tiene un núcleo de 28x29mm tipo ETD
c) El de la derecha tiene 28x20mm de núcleo (aunque es pequeño tiene un buen área)

2-.Se de qué núcleo me hablas, tengo un puñado de esos guardados en un almacén fuera de casa.Esos no los he probado aún, pero no les tengo mucha fe..

He probado unos que tienen cierto parecido a los que describes, con resultados desastrosos.Algunos nisiquiera oscilaban (ya sé que si no oscila a la primera hay que conectar al revés uno de los bobinados, pero ni con eso oscilaba).Supongo que será por el tipo de material..

Específicamente hablo de estos:
http://img8.imageshack.us/i/1002243pr.jpg/

3-.El consumo? No lo he podido mirar porque el circuito produce tanta estática que el tester se vuelve loco al intentar medir (incluso he llegado a encender una calculadora sin tocarla, que estaba a un metro de distancia).Quizás sea un poco elevado..1,5A o así a 16v.A 5v no llega al medio amperio, 0.43A (a esa tensión si que puede medir).

Un saludo.


----------



## DJMota

Hola.

Gracias por los datos. Por cierto hay un error, Tanto el transformador "a" como el "c" los describes como el de la izquierda. Aunque es lógico suponer por las medidas que das, que el "c" es el de la derecha.

A mi tambien me ha pasado algo parecido, con las pruebas que he hecho de HV. Por eso utilizo un amperímetro analógico, porque en este caso y aunque halla variaciones de corriente, al menos se saca la media más facilmente por la zona donde se mueve la aguja.
Creo que es lo mejor para estos casos.

Por curiosidad, ¿de que aparato es esa placa?

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

DJMota dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Gracias por los datos. Por cierto hay un error, Tanto el transformador "a" como el "c" los describes como el de la izquierda. Aunque es lógico suponer por las medidas que das, que el "c" es el de la derecha.
> 
> A mi tambien me ha pasado algo parecido, con las pruebas que he hecho de HV. Por eso utilizo un amperímetro analógico, porque en este caso y aunque halla variaciones de corriente, al menos se saca la media más facilmente por la zona donde se mueve la aguja.
> Creo que es lo mejor para estos casos.
> 
> Por curiosidad, ¿de que aparato es esa placa?
> 
> Saludos.


 
De nada .Si, hay un error (un despiste jeje), el ''c'' es el de la derecha.Ahora lo corrijo.

Esa placa lo he sacado de un módulo de telecomunicaciones de la empresa ferroviaria 'RENFE' (ahi trabaja mi padre,ya te puedes imaginar como conseguí tal aparato ).Por qué lo preguntas, te es familiar?

Ah, por si te entró la curiosidad: ¿Se tarda mucho en bobinar el secundario? --> bastante, y más si no tienes práctica en bobinar.Tardé media hora en bobinar cada capa (tienes que estar pendiente de que las espiras estén bien juntas sin que se monten unas encima de otras), asi que imagínate 

Un saludo.


----------



## Adri27

Electrónica:
Hola! Me ha parecido muy interesante este tema y he decidido hacer en especial lo del plasma en la bombilla. Tengo un viejo monitor de PC del 1999 que quizás me sirva. Detrás pone en alemán: Anodenspannung: max. 26 kV que supongo que significara Tension de Anodo máxima 26 kV (según Google) (no se si tendrá algo q*UE* ver pero lo pongo igualmente ), lo he abierto y he visto un pote parecido al de la primera foto de la primera página al que van conectados unos cables bastante gruesos pero no estoy seguro de lo que es ni si me puede servir para lo que quiero hacer y quería asegurarme de si me servia esa especie de pote para lo que quiero hacer antes de desmontar por completo el monitor. El monitor es un Proview 770M, he buscado información en Google pero no encontré nada...
Me gustaría mucho hacerlo así q*UE* cualquier ayuda es bienvenida ^^  *


----------



## Bater

buenas a todos, yo t*A*mb*IÉN* estoy interesado en el tema pero mas que nada quiero saber de algun circuito que genere esto que esta en el video,*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ne4w3kXTyAs* que tambien lo posteo jorger.


----------



## jorger

Adri27 dijo:


> Electrónica:
> Hola! Me ha parecido muy interesante este tema y he decidido hacer en especial *lo del plasma en la bombilla*. Tengo un viejo monitor de PC del 1999 que quizás me sirva...


 
Nop, no te sirve porque la tensión que generan los flybacks de 'ahora' (de los años 80 para arriba) es dc o dc pulsante al tener uno o varios diodos internos.La gran mayoría de los flyback de monitores tienen incluido condensador interno, lo que es peor aún si quieres conseguir plasma..

Mejor consigue un flyback de tv en blanco y negro o hazte tu propio flyback como hice yo.. otra no te queda .




> buenas a todos, yo t*A*mb*IÉN* estoy interesado en el tema pero mas que nada quiero saber de algun circuito que genere esto que esta en el video


 
El circuito que usan para sacarle tanta potencia es el zvs driver (bien conocido, en google hay mil esquemas de ese circuito)..

Un saludo.


----------



## DJMota

jorger dijo:


> El circuito que usan para sacarle tanta potencia es el zvs driver.



También conocido como "Mazilli Driver".
Saludos.


----------



## DJMota

Esos chisperos de chispa continua, no son fáciles de encontrar (por no decir imposible) en España.
Parecen ser comunes solo al otro lado del charco.
Aquí los únicos que se encuentran son los piezo-eléctricos. Y esos (al menos para mí) no tienen gracia ninguna.
Saludos.


----------



## DJMota

yonaxxx dijo:
			
		

> bue je pero aka en argentina(san juan) los chisperos lo encontras hasta tirado lo podes sacar de una cocina vieja o de ultima en un encenderor q tenga el magic click pero te dijo q te vas a secar la mente haciendo varias pulsadas para largar la chispa je sld......


Es más facil de lo que te piensas.
No tienes que hacer ninguna carrera universitaria para crear largas chispas.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xF1gzmNtbFs

Solo 7 componentes y voilá, ¡40Kv!

Comprar un encendedor lo hace cualquiera y no tiene nada de sentido y menos de gracia en un foro de aficionados a la electrónica como este.

Saludos.


----------



## bb1

leop4 dijo:


> disculpen  pero yo se de elctricidad y las bombillas estan totalmente al vacio. me lo dijo un ingeniero electricista y yo lo sabia de pequeño que me lo dijo mi padre hace ya 8 largos años.



pilla una bombilla y rompela bajo el agua. Tiene gas


----------



## KompressoR

hola jorger. Te queria hacer una pregunta. Tengo un viejo flyback de televisor blanco y negro, que como indicaste que podía ser utilizado en ves de hacer uno casero. pero mi pregunta es si puedo en vez de realizar el circuito exitador que aumenta la frecuencia. si puedo colocar una bobina de unas 10 vueltas aprox. de alambre de calibre 56 en el primario, alimentadas por 12 VCA y 2A?. y lograr un arcod  eenergia de usno 3cm...
Si necesitas fotos no hay problema.
Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## jorger

KompressoR dijo:


> ..mi pregunta es si puedo en vez de realizar el circuito exitador que aumenta la frecuencia. si puedo colocar una bobina de unas 10 vueltas aprox. de alambre de calibre 56 en el primario, alimentadas por 12 VCA y 2A?. y lograr un arcod  eenergia de usno 3cm...Desde ya muchas gracias.



Yo de hecho hice el mismo experimento con una fuente de 16v/2A de la que saqué una salida de esa tensión sin rectificar.

Con eso pude sacar un arco de no más de 1,2cm.
Pero para sacar arcos de mayor longitud necesitas otro circuito.Conozco uno que va muy bien para hacer arcos grandes.Es este:



El primario debe ser de unas  20-25 vueltas con hilo de 0.7mm de diametro por lo menos.
Al mosfet ponle un disipador.No hace falta que sea grande porque se calienta muy poco.

Ese circuito no lo he probado con flybacks de tv, pero probé con un 'flyback' que hice yo mismo, era grande pero no le puse gran cantidad de vueltas ene ls ecundario.. unas 700 creo.Sacaba arcos de 2cm facilmente, y de los gordos.

Un inconveniente que tiene el circuito es que sólo funciona con mosfets (no lo pruebes con BJT´s porque no te va a ir), y no suele durar más de una semana con ese circuito (por picos inversos, no he logrado solucionar el problema).

Saludos.


----------



## KompressoR

Muchas gracias Jorjer. Voy a probar con el transformador solo y luego con algunos circuitos.. para ver que resultados va dando. luego subire fotos si estas de acuerdo.. 

Saludos.


----------



## SKATER

buenas me encanta el alto voltaje me gustaria saber a partir de cuantos mileamperes se mata a una persona , yo me e lectrocutado con una bobina de carro de como 20kv y aun sigo vivo jejejeje pero como cunatos ma tendra . gracias


----------



## jorger

SKATER dijo:


> ..buenas me encanta el alto voltaje me gustaria saber a partir de cuantos mileamperes se mata a una persona..


 
Con 50mA estás muerto.



> yo me e lectrocutado con una bobina de carro de como 20kv y aun sigo vivo jejejeje


 
jajaj no eres el único..
Pues.. no te sabría decir.Últimamente estoy leyendo que la intensidad que sacan esas bobinas es bastante baja.
Busca en google si te pica mucho la curiosidad.

Saludos.


----------



## jorger

Vengo con otro prototipo de transformador de AT
Es un transformador con 9 'cámaras' separadas en el mismo carrete, que he sacado de una fuente conmutada de un monitor crt.

Una foto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=172&pictureid=1271

Bueno, pues este transformador consta de un primario con 30 vueltas de hilo de 0.5mm, un feedback o bias de 12 vueltas con hilo de 0.4mm y un secundario de 434 vueltas con hilo de 0.25mm.

Este secundario ocupa 7 cámaras del carrete y por cada cámara hay 62 vueltas.
Lo curioso es que tiene una resistencia de sólo 16,5 ohmios.

Con 12v no consigo gran cosa (y para el uso que le voy a dar no necesito mucho), 4mm de arco, que serían 4kv.Pero esa tensión es de pico.La tensión real es de unos 2kv aprox.

Con esto puedo hacer plasma, aunque es necesario agarrar con los dedos uno de los 2 cables de salida del transformador (no, no te da calambre ni te quema, lo que hace eso es el otro cable)


Conectando un multiplicador de tensión (x4) consigo unas buenas chispas de casi 1cm:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=172&pictureid=1270

PD:Quien tenga un transformador similar al mío, que se anime a bobinarlo como yo.No hace falta boibnar en capas porque el secundario está seccionado en varias partes.Pero tampoco conviene pasarse de vueltas y, aconsejo usar hilo de buena calidad (esto último referido al aislamiento del hilo).

¿El uso que le voy a dar a esto? no viene a cuento pero es simple: Parte de una bobina de tesla de muy baja potencia que estoy construyendo 

Saludos.


----------



## fer_jazz

Jorger, que diodos y capacitores utilizas en ese multiplicador?


----------



## jorger

fer_jazz dijo:


> Jorger, que diodos y capacitores utilizas en ese multiplicador?


 
Uso unos diodos y condensadores que venían en una fuente AT de una impresora láser.
Tengo más por ahi guardados.
Los condensadores son de 100pF (0.1nF)/3kv
Pero los diodos no sé cuales son.En el serigrafiado solo pone ''53''
Pero diría que son de 3kv por lo menos.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Jorger, quiero hacer mi flyback pero no entiendo algunas cosas, el primario es el grueso, y va de 18 o mas vueltas verdad, el secundario es el mas vueltas por ahi 820, y el feedback? que es el feedbck, donde va y que cable se usa, para que sirve, y los bobinados se empiezan a enrrollar directo a la ferrita? o hay que aislar, y por ultimo, ¿los bobinados van en serie? gracias, ah y si uso un transistor MJE 13009 tendria mas potencia? en un video vi que con ese transistor sacaban a un flyback 30kv aprox, gracias


----------



## DavidFelipe

Jejeje muy  malo mi mensaje de arriba,  bueno Jorger te cuento que arme el flyback!!! 9 capas de 85 vueltas aprox cada una, hlo muy delgado (sacado de un transformador de 9 volts sin usar, lo desenrrolle) y el primario uno ya mucho mas grueso pero sin exceso, y el feedback con el mismo hilo del secundario, pues lo conecté a un oscilador con 555 y no me da mas de 100 voltios, y probe 2 transistores diferentes, el de salida horizontal y con un ssh7n90 muy bueno por supuesto, no calienta tanto y tiene alto desempeño, pero no con mi transformador, que puede ser, oi que el 555 y este tipo de flyback casero no se llevan bien, entonces que circuito me recomiendas, el del pote de 22k? porque pensaba usar un 2n3055, o hay algo mal en el tranformador? el secundario me da resistencia de 82 ohmios, el feedback de 2,7 ohmios


----------



## jorger

DavidFelipe dijo:


> ...arme el flyback!!! 9 capas de 85 vueltas aprox cada una, hlo muy delgado (sacado de un transformador de 9 volts sin usar, lo desenrrolle) y el primario uno ya mucho mas grueso pero sin exceso


 
Eso tiene buena pinta.De cuántas vueltas hiciste el primario?



> ..y el feedback con el mismo hilo del secundario, pues lo conecté a un oscilador con 555..


 
¿?¿
Pero tu sabes para qué es el feedback? 
Ese bobinado solo es necesario en circuitos que no usan ningún ic y son de puro transistor!



> .. oi que el 555 y este tipo de flyback casero no se llevan bien..


No es que lo escucharas, es que ya lo he dicho tropecientas mil veces (y a tí te lo dije hace un par de dias) y por lo que veo nadie atiende a ese aspecto y se pone a preguntar todo el tiempo lo mismo :enfadado:



> entonces que circuito me recomiendas, el del pote de 22k?


Lee mis últimos posts que son más actuales y doy toda la información de cada circuito que pongo.Arriba tienes un circuito bien majo.Y te repito, debes poner un diodo conectado con el primario para que el mosfet te dure.



> ..porque pensaba usar un 2n3055..


ahg.. otra vez lo mismo... macho, cuando se leen las cosas hay que prestar atención.Esta es la última vez que lo repito: NO USAR EL 2N3055 PORQUE FUNCIONA *MUY MAL.*
He usado ese transistor (original, no era trucho porque lo saqué de una fuente muy antigua) un montón de veces y es de lo peor en este tipo de cosas

La próxima vez que vea un post con preguntas que haya resuelto 50 veces en este tema o similares no pienso contestar.Ya me he cansado.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Que pena en serio, pero bueno, buscare tus ultimos posts y realizare un circuito, en serio que pena es que a veces se me olvidan las cosas, pero yo he leido todas las paginas de muchos de tus posts, en fin, me animaré a realizar uno que sugieras, pero en cuanto al transformador, solo dijiste que tiene buena ´pinta, pero las resistencias de los bobinados estan bn, es que en serio me desanime cuando por mucho mucho consegui 230 voltios, gracias amigo y disculpa jeje no te molestes,


----------



## jorger

> ..solo dijiste que tiene buena ´pinta, pero las resistencias de los bobinados estan bn, es que en serio me desanime cuando por mucho mucho consegui 230 voltios..


 
Tenías una salida muy baja porque usaste el circuito inapropiado.Monta el circuito de arriba y verás la salida que vas a tener.
No respondiste a mi pregunta, cuántas vueltas tiene el primario?.Para el circuito de arriba (ese que parece un astable a transistores) recuerda debes poner un primario de no más de 26 vueltas.Como mínimo 17 vueltas.Y de hilo mas o menos gordo (de 0,8mm por lo menos) porque si no se te va a calentar.



> gracias amigo y disculpa jeje no te molestes,


De nada hombre .
Lo de antes lo dije de forma general, no sólo por tí.Hay que prestar mucho a lo que se lee, y si hace falta se apunta lo más importante en un papel para no olvidarlo.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

vale amigo jorger, el primario lo hice de 21 vueltas del hilo gordo, como te dije arriba, este da resistencia de 1,2 ohmios, entonces montaré el circuito de arriba, pero no sabes un reemplazo de esos transistores? la verdad no creo poderlos conseguir aqui, gracias


----------



## jorger

DavidFelipe dijo:


> ..montaré el circuito de arriba, pero no sabes un reemplazo de esos transistores? la verdad no creo poderlos conseguir aqui..


Quién dijo que tuvieran que ser obligatoriamente esos transistores?.Se pueden sustituir por los que tu quieras.Por ejemplo unos bc547.El mosfet tambien puede ser cualquiera que maneje más de 5A.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Como dato adicional a los amigos que quieran hacer andar su flyback, o flyback casero, el transistor SSH7N90 es la mejor maravilla, es de SEC, y la verdad es el doblemente mejor que muchos de salida horizontal, entonces jorger tratare de hacerlo con este transistor y otros, la verdad los resultados que se tienen con este son excelentes. gracias de nuevo


----------



## jorger

Hola.
Aprovechando el buen rato libre que tuve esta tarde he hecho un nuevo 'flyback'
Este es bastante grande, el núcleo es enorme y el secundario también lo es (en comparación con otros que hice).
El núcleo lo he sacado de un flyback viejo bastante grande, de los primeros que usaron triplicador.

El secundario lo he hecho sobre el carrete donde se alojaban los bobinados originales.He utilizado hilo esmaltado de 0.5mm (rojo) que saqué de una bobina desmagnetizadora de un tv.

Tengo que reconocer que esta vez me he esmerado mucho más que en otros secundarios y me ha quedado bastante bien, con una buena aislación entre capas.
En cuestión, el secundario tiene 11 capas totales, de unas 50 vueltas cada una (en promedio).Cada capa de hilo la he aislado con 3-4 capas de cinta mylar 'casera'.Es como el forro de libros, solo que no se usa para eso precisamente.

Unas fotos:
PD:Como hice las fotos ahora por la noche la cámara 'mezcla' los colores por culpa de una lámpara, por lo que el bobinado y las capas aislantes se ven como de otro color.. hno:

http://img259.imageshack.us/i/imgp5444.jpg/

http://img264.imageshack.us/i/imgp5445.jpg/


Las pruebas han sido bastante exitosas .He usado el driver zvs que tenía montado y los arcos que produce este flyback son largos, de más de 2cm y bastante gordos.Pone al rojo vivo puntas de acero y las funde a los pocos segundos.Con eso lo digo todo.Hay que tener cuidado con esto porque la salida es de 20mA por lo menos.

El único problema es que cuando estiro el arco a más de 1cm se escucha un pitido realmente insoportable, es como si bajara la frecuencia de golpe.De verdad es muy molesto.

Alguna pista de qué puede ser?.Por lo demás estoy contento.No hay el más mínimo rastro del efecto corona en el secundario.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

IMPECABLE!! ese transformador parece fabricado en "fabrica"  excelente jorger y eso de arcos de 2cm es impresionante, yo consigo esos 2 pero con un flyback que recién arreglé (nuceo de ferrita roto en 5 partes) pero ash respecto a i flyback casero, no se, pero no consigo arcos!!! estoy desesperado, ni con 5v ni 12 v con el driver 2n3055 pero sin usar ese transistor, en su lugar probe 2 de salida horizontal, si, el pitido que emite es fuerte!! pero a lo mucho da picos de 450v aprox, no me he animado a montar el que me sugieres arriba, porque presiento de antemano que no va a ir, sin embargo el tranformador esta bien hecho, no tuve errores, no tuve espiras encima de otras, me esmere 2 dias, que puedo hacer   quisiera hacer uno similar al de arriba, pero y si no me funciona?


----------



## jorger

DavidFelipe dijo:


> IMPECABLE!! ese transformador parece fabricado en "fabrica"  excelente jorger y eso de arcos de 2cm es impresionante, yo consigo esos 2 pero con un flyback que recién arreglé (nuceo de ferrita roto en 5 partes..


 
Pues al final no son 2, son 3 cm.Lo he medido con regla.Bueno en realidad son algo más de 3cm.



> ..pero ash respecto a i flyback casero, no se, pero no consigo arcos!!! estoy desesperado, ni con 5v ni 12 v con el driver 2n3055 pero sin usar ese transistor, en su lugar probe 2 de salida horizontal, si, el pitido que emite es fuerte!! pero a lo mucho da picos de 450v aprox... .....sin embargo el tranformador esta bien hecho, no tuve errores, no tuve espiras encima de otras, me esmere 2 dias..


 
No te desanimes.Cosas como a tí me han pasado muchas veces.Tuve una muy mala experiencia con un integrado para este tipo de cosas, aparte de otros circuitos que nunca me funcionaron (y por eso no los posteé aquí) y aun así no me rindo.

No te preocupes por el transformador.Veo que le pusiste ganas, seguro que lo has hecho bien .



> quisiera hacer uno similar al de arriba, pero y si no me funciona


 
Si no te funciona el de arriba es por un fallo de montaje de los componentes.A mí tampoco me funcionó a la primera porque la picié en noseque zona que ahora no recuerdo, y el mosfet que puse estaba mal.

Si lo montas bien, funciona segurísimo porque yo lo utilicé bastante.
Asegúrate de que el mosfet que tengas no es trucho.Si quieres estar seguro no lo compres y sácalo de alguna placa de tv o monitor.Y los transistores pequeños también.

Aprovechando este mensaje voy a comentar alguna cosilla..
He mofificado un pco la capa aislante externa del secundario para 'colocar' el terminal de salida un poco mejor darle un acabado más estético (sin tanta 's' como se ve en las anteriores fotos).Ha quedado así:

http://img217.imageshack.us/i/imgp54553.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

También hice algunas pruebas más y el arco en cuestión pasa los 3cm de longitud (pero con el chirrido molesto de siempre :enfadado.No hay más que ver la foto:

http://img130.imageshack.us/i/imgp5454q.jpg/
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Es impresionante.Este flyback me ha salido a prueba de balas jeje 
EDIT: Si quieres hacer un driver que siempre va a funcionar bien y es sencillo, opta por el driver zvs.A mí me funcionó a la primera (es el que he usado en las fotos) y se pueden usar los mosfets que quieras (siempre y cuando manejen 10A o más).Busca el esquema de ese driver en mi álbum de fotos.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Peligroso ese color del arco no?? ten cuidado jejeje, buscare y montare tu circuito zvs, tengo 2 de salida horizontal, y un buen mosfet, ojala funcione  comento cuando tenga algun resultado vale?

Te muestro una foto del transformador del que te hablo, las condiciones de luz lo hacer ver borroso.
http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/7313/dsc01838jk.jpg
http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/2300/dsc01839i.jpg

Te lo mando como links porque son muy grandes paara el post, y en cuanto a tu circuito zvs, no lo logré encontrar no me di mañans en imageshack


----------



## jorger

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Peligroso ese color del arco no?? ten cuidado jejeje,


Sip, es peligroso.Por eso sujeto los cables con alicates cuando lo tengo funcionando.Capaz que se perfore el aislante de los cables y.. 



> Te muestro una foto del transformador del que te hablo, las condiciones de luz lo hacer ver borroso.
> http://img830.imageshack.us/img830/7313/dsc01838jk.jpg
> http://img202.imageshack.us/img202/2300/dsc01839i.jpg


 
Tiene buena pinta.Es muy parecido a uno que hice hace un tiempo.



> y en cuanto a tu circuito zvs, no lo logré encontrar no me di mañans en imageshack


 
Ese circuito te dije ayer que lo tenía en uno de mis álbumes de fotos (de mi perfil del foro)
Es éste: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=4&pictureid=1468

Aclaro, ese no funciona con transistores normalitos de toda la vida.*Sólo* funciona con mosfets.Y repito, puedes usar los mosfets que quieras mientras manejen 8A o más y sean iguales (mismo modelo).Por lo demás intenta no alejarte mucho de los valores que pide de los componentes.El inductor puede ser un toroide (cualquiera) con más de 30 vueltas (34 en mi caso).El valor no es crítico, pero no te pases con las vueltas.

Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Si no estoy mal, en amperaje lo da el calibre del cable usado en las vueltas verdad?
Tu circuito tiene muy buena pinta, se que no va a fallar! lo voy a montar y luego subo fotos vale, espero ver mis arcos  en realidad anhelo verlos...


----------



## jorger

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Si no estoy mal, en amperaje lo da el calibre del cable usado en las vueltas verdad?


 
Más o menos.Cuanta menos sección (dentro de un límite) tenga el primario, mayor intensidad vas a tener en el secundario.



> Tu circuito tiene muy buena pinta, se que no va a fallar! lo voy a montar y luego subo fotos vale, espero ver mis arcos  en realidad anhelo verlos


 
Ten cuidado con la conexión de los diodos porque cuando empezé a montarlo la picié, en la parte de los zeners.Uno lo puse al revés y el otro en el _source_ en lugar de ponerlo en el _gate _de uno de los mosfets.Por suerte me di cuenta enseguida y pude corregir el error .

Ten cuidado con eso porque fallos tontos los tenemos casi todos.

Qué mosfest usaste?
No creo que tardes mucho en montar el circuito.Es bien simple.Yo tardé 2 dias porque no encontraba los zeners de 12v en mi caja de componentes.
Saludos.


----------



## german_3055

yo tengo un transformador de tele viejo, de un grundig, que va conectado al triplicador verde que es el que eleva la tension... servira??? 
el triplicador esta quemado con fugas de Hv.


----------



## jorger

german_3055 dijo:


> yo tengo un transformador de tele viejo, de un grundig, que va conectado al triplicador verde que es el que eleva la tension... servira???
> el triplicador esta quemado con fugas de Hv.



Sip, todos sirven.Pero qué circuito vas a usar? .
Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

consegui un flyback de televisor a blanco y negro, y la verdad es q con el 555 no produce casi nada como 9 kv aprox de arco delgadito, y ademas hoy unos amigos le metiron la mano al arco del otro flyback, y decian que no les daba duro, que no pasaba del dedo, y entonces por que el tranformador del flash de una camara, esos 330 voltios si se sienten hasta en hombro?


----------



## jorger

DavidFelipe dijo:


> ..decian que no les daba duro, que no pasaba del dedo, y entonces por que el tranformador del flash de una camara, esos 330 voltios si se sienten hasta en hombro?


 
Lo que hace la alta tensión a alta frecuencia más bien es quemarte la piel en lugar de darte una 'patada' porque tiene a viajar por la superficie de ésta.
La baja frecuencia tiene efectos que se notan muchísimo más y afecta a los órganos internos.

PD:No dijiste que ibas a hacer el driver zvs?

Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Osea que un flyback no serviria para dar patadas considerables? ash he perdido mi tiempo! me conformare haciendo un purificador, entonces a que frecuencia es bueno invertir un transformador para dar patadas el doble o mas de las de flash? agradeceria esa pregunta, y un consejo para constriur ps algo que de bastante fuerte y no necesariamente de arco, lo que me importa es que no les queden ganas de acercarse ya viendo esto los arcos no me interesan, y en cuanto al circuito zvs, hasta hoy consegui dinero para los componentes, hoy los compro, jorger agradeceria una mano para hacer lo que te digo


----------



## jorger

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Osea que un flyback no serviria para dar patadas considerables? ash he perdido mi tiempo! me conformare haciendo un purificador, entonces a que frecuencia es bueno invertir un transformador para dar patadas el doble o mas de las de flash? agradeceria esa pregunta, y un consejo para constriur ps algo que de bastante fuerte y no necesariamente de arco, lo que me importa es que no les queden ganas de acercarse ya viendo esto los arcos no me interesan, y en cuanto al circuito zvs, hasta hoy consegui dinero para los componentes, hoy los compro, jorger agradeceria una mano para hacer lo que te digo


 
Ah pues si solo te interesa dar calambrazos pçasate por el tema ''Sacudida por alto voltaje''
Ahí tengo varios prototipos.Uno de ellos daba más que el circuito del flash, pero necesitaba más tensión (entre 3 y 5v)

Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Jorger necesito una patada bestial, que ojala conduzca de la mano a un pie, osea duro!! te agradeceria postearas aqui tu mejor diagrama, porque probe bajandole la frecuencia al flyback y no sirve, te agradezco de antemano, ps yo ya me pase por el otro tema, pero hay tantos que no se cual escoger, gracias


----------



## DavidFelipe

la frecuencia alta quema, pero solo la porcion en contacto, ya lo probe, meto mi dedo al arco del flyback y me da risa jaja, necesito algo serio, como defensa personal por decirlo asi, la baja frecuencia si que duele!! pero no consigo un voltaje que a baja frecuencia pase de la mano, ni el flyback, porque el a baja frecuencia no eleva tanto y sigue sin doler, recuerdo que el flash de una camara, el trigger con el negativo, te daba uno que llegaba al pecho, necesito algo asi pero muy fuerte


----------



## KompressoR

Ha bueno para eso podes hacer el circuito de una taser (esas conocidas pistolas que disparan dos dardos que se te clavan y te electrocutan) Hay muchos circuitos de esos en internet. A demas justamente estos tienen una frecuerncia que crea contracciones musculares bloqueando físicamente a la persona. ideal para defensa personal.


----------



## rau

y si usas un triplicador a la salida del fliback hay si te ba a dar un patadon pero no te lo recomiendo es muy peligroso


----------



## jorger

rau dijo:


> y si usas un triplicador a la salida del fliback hay si te ba a dar un patadon pero no te lo recomiendo es muy peligroso


Yap, pero este tema no está para hablar de dar patadones.
La intención de este tema era la de hacerse uno mismo un transformador de ferrita que elevara la tensión a más de 4 o 5kv para hacer experimentos (plasma, por ejemplo).

Un saludo.


----------



## El_Mago_

una duda, creo ya esta respondida pero ya lei es post otra vez y creo ya no encontre la respueasta que necesitaba-la pregunta es ¿cuantos ampers o miliampers salen del secundario del flyback que publicaste al principio o sea el 1ro?


----------



## jorger

ZiklonRecords dijo:


> una duda, creo ya esta respondida pero ya lei es post otra vez y creo ya no encontre la respueasta que necesitaba-la pregunta es ¿cuantos ampers o miliampers salen del secundario del flyback que publicaste al principio o sea el 1ro?


Esa pregunta simplemente no apareció .
El primero del todo, el secundario debía sacar poquísima intensidad, porque el driver tenía una potencia bajísima, y si además de eso le restamos las pérdidas por calor y todo eso.. se quedaría en una potencia real de 2w mas o menos..
Osea, en el secundario tendrías menos de 2mA..


----------



## rau

sisi tenes toda la razon, yo ya tengo echo un mini flyback pero utiliso un sircuito que creo que no es muy bueno ya que utiliso un pic31 y solo 5v, y el arco es de 0.5 cm no es mucho pero bueno algo es algo.
jorge si podes y no es mucha molestia podrias poner el circuito que usas vos para exitar el flyback casero, desde ya muchisimas gracias!
saludos!


----------



## jorger

rau dijo:


> podrias poner el circuito que usas vos para exitar el flyback casero, desde ya muchisimas gracias!
> saludos!


Si te refieres al primero que hice, debe estar rondando por ahi el algún post.He probado bastantes circuitos de estos y con el que me quedo ahora es el driver ZVS.Es aprueba de balas, no se calienta y es muy fácil de hacer.Ya lo he posteado varias veces.Si no lo encuentras buscalo en google (imágenes).
Viste esto?
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/flyback-totalmente-casero-22001/index5.html (post nº 100, es la página anterior de este tema)
Un saludo!.


----------



## El_Mago_

jorger dijo:


> He visto en la red,gente que se hace su propio secundario para un flyback.Es un tema que me resulta interesante, la verdad.Los resultados no hay más que verlos; arcos enormes y sin embargo,no tienen problemas de aislación   :
> 
> YouTube - Home Made Flyback Secondary
> YouTube - Homemade flyback
> 
> Yo también me he animado a hacerlo y los resultados me han gustado.El secundario está formado por unas 820 vueltas (quizá más,aunque no creo que llege a las 1.050) en 14 capas aisladas entre sí.El hilo usado es de 0.3mm (eso creo   )
> Esto es lo que consigo con 5v:
> 
> 
> 
> Le calculo unos 8kv a ojo .
> El primario y el ''feedback'' son de 18 y 14 vueltas respectivamente.El hilo del feedback tiene que ser bastante más fino que el del primario,así funciona mejor y consume menos.En la foto no se ve así porque estaba haciendo pruebas con distintas vueltas y calibres jeje
> 
> 
> 
> El driver es el esquema que usaba un pote de 100k (en la foto se ve que es de 22k),, un led...vamos,el que puse en el tema ''duda con flyback''.
> Aún no me atreví a conectarlo a 12v,por lo que pudiera pasar con el aislamiento del transformador.Suelo ser precavido en estas cosas
> 
> Si supiérais la potra que tuve al encontrarme con un carrete del diámetro interior perfecto para el núcleo..
> 
> ¿Alguien se anima a hacerse su propio flyback?     jejeje
> 
> Un saludo



buenas noches.otra vez molestandote pero quiero hacerte otras preguntas, lo que pasa que ando en un proyecto y quiero saber si el flyback seria una buena opcion para conseguir potencia, mi pregunta es ¿el secundario nos podria entregar 50 ma o mas? ¿es posible que podamos aumentar la corriente de salida conservando unos 15 kv? no importa si lleva mas vueltas o si necesita modificaciones el driver, gracias espero tu respuesta y sugerencias


----------



## rau

u muchas gracias jorge vere si puedo conseguir los componentes, ya termine de armar el transformador pero el circuito que tengo no es muy bueno que digamos, ya que solo es un tic 31 y un para de led pero igual le saco5 kv. aqui estan las fotitos

http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/2981/apartirde5v.jpg

http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/7562/arcoi.jpg

http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/2618/arcovoltaje.jpg

disculpen la mala calidad pero son sacadas con un celular =)
saludos!


----------



## jorger

rau dijo:


> u muchas gracias jorge vere si puedo conseguir los componentes, ya termine de armar el transformador pero el circuito que tengo no es muy bueno que digamos, ya que solo es un tic 31 y un para de led pero igual le saco5 kv. aqui estan las fotitos
> 
> http://img138.imageshack.us/img138/2981/apartirde5v.jpg
> 
> http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/7562/arcoi.jpg
> 
> http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/2618/arcovoltaje.jpg
> 
> disculpen la mala calidad pero son sacadas con un celular =)
> saludos!


Las fotos no se ven muy bien, pero veo que te funciona sin problemas 
5kv no está nada mal, teniendo en cuenta que el circuito no es muy bueno.



> ..quiero saber si el flyback seria una buena opcion para conseguir potencia, mi pregunta es ¿el secundario nos podria entregar 50 ma o mas?


Depende de qué tensión quieras esos 50mA.. si es a mas de 3kv ya estamos hablando de una potencia algo importante...



> ¿es posible que podamos aumentar la corriente de salida conservando unos 15 kv? no importa si lleva mas vueltas o si necesita modificaciones el driver


Pero que corriente quieres sacar a esa tensión? 

El único driver sencillo que te vale para sacar algo de potencia (entre 50 y 1000w reales) es el ZVS driver.Si no sabes cuál es, buscalo en google.Yo lo tengo montado y a mi parecer es el mejor en todos los aspectos.

Un saludo.


----------



## El_Mago_

jorger dijo:


> Las fotos no se ven muy bien, pero veo que te funciona sin problemas
> 5kv no está nada mal, teniendo en cuenta que el circuito no es muy bueno.
> 
> 
> Depende de qué tensión quieras esos 50mA.. si es a mas de 3kv ya estamos hablando de una potencia algo importante...
> 
> 
> Pero que corriente quieres sacar a esa tensión?
> 
> El único driver sencillo que te vale para sacar algo de potencia (entre 50 y 1000w reales) es el ZVS driver.Si no sabes cuál es, buscalo en google.Yo lo tengo montado y a mi parecer es el mejor en todos los aspectos.
> 
> Un saludo.


 gracias y disculpa las molestias lo hare y te mando las fotos cuando lo acabe, a ver si no me falla¡¡ necesito la potencia para poder jalar unos motores DC, quiero algo sencillo como un flyback pero peligroso para mover los motores


----------



## rau

si jorge tenes toda la razon, cuando pueda uso unas fotos con una camara.
ahora estoy armando el circuito zvs pero espero que la aislacion del transformador lo aguante sino es un bajon tener que bobinar otro =/.
saludos!


----------



## jorger

ZiklonRecords dijo:


> necesito la potencia para poder jalar unos motores DC, quiero algo sencillo como un flyback pero peligroso para mover los motores


Sin ofender, esa idea me parece bastante absurda..
Alta tensión (más de 10kv) para mover motores dc? Fuah! 



> ..ahora estoy armando el circuito zvs pero espero que la aislacion del transformador lo aguante sino es un bajon tener que bobinar otro =/.


Normalmente con el driver zvs los arcos saltan a muy poca distancia entre los electrodos, pero se pueden estirar bastante..esto solo ocurre cuando el nº de vueltas del secundario es menor de 700.

Un saludo.


----------



## rau

Normalmente con el driver zvs los arcos saltan a muy poca distancia entre los electrodos, pero se pueden estirar bastante..esto solo ocurre cuando el nº de vueltas del secundario es menor de 700.

Un saludo.[/QUOTE]

si lastima que yo le puse como 1800 vueltas, espero resista jeje.

saludos!


----------



## jorger

rau dijo:


> si lastima que yo le puse como 1800 vueltas, espero resista jeje.
> 
> saludos!


 
Tantas vueltas? 
Cómo aislaste cada capa del secundario?
La aislación es muy importante, y más con este circuito que da una potencia real bastante razonable..
A la mínima fuga que tenga va a saltar un arco interno de bastante intensidad, y va a salir mucho humo.Te lo digo por experiencia.
Un saludo
 .


----------



## rau

con 6 vueltas de cinta adesiva. una pregunta jorge ese circuita con 12v 1,3A andara? ya que pretendo usar una bateria de esas caracteristicas. desde ya muchas gracias.
saludos!
pd ya que hay tanto problema con la aislacion. ¿ una solucion no seria sumerguirlo en aceite, como las bobinas de encendido de los autos? digo quisas sirba,


----------



## jorger

rau dijo:


> con 6 vueltas de cinta adesiva


Vale, me quedas tranquilo.


> . una pregunta jorge ese circuita con 12v 1,3A andara? ya que pretendo usar una bateria de esas caracteristicas.


Si, andar va a andar pero la potencia que vas a poder sacar va a ser algo pequeña..





> ¿ una solucion no seria sumerguirlo en aceite, como las bobinas de encendido de los autos?


Si, puede servir.

Un saludo.


----------



## rau

bueno las iluciones que tenia de aser el circuito zvs quedaron en el tacho, en la tienda de electronica me dijieron que no tienen esos mosfet, ni remplazo para los mismos. asique creo que no lo podre aser.
 jorger,¿vos no te acordas de donde sacaste los mosfet para el zvs no? si te acordas o saves de que aparato los puedo sacar te lo agredeseria mucho.

saludos!


----------



## jorger

Sirve cualquier mosfet que soporte más de 8Amps..
Yo uso los IRF640, hay quien usa los IRF540 e incluso los IRF630 (estos no los recomiendo).
Yo compré los IRF640 por internet..


----------



## rau

un IRFU 410 podria serbir?


----------



## jorger

rau dijo:


> un IRFU 410 podria serbir?



Busca su hoja de datos y fijate en lo que dije más arriba.


----------



## rau

ya se que no aguanta 8 amp pero yo lo pienso usar con solo 1 amp a cuando mucho 1.3, pero bue si no sirven que se le ba a aser
saludos


----------



## ALEJANDRO25

Hola jorger he leido varios de tus post y me doy cuenta que sabes mucho de alto voltaje, estoy tratando de construir un flyback offline empleando un SG3524 y como driver para un transformador de puerta que controla un medio puente, mi problema es que cuando conecto el driver al mirar en el osciloscopio no muestra una onda cuadrada sino casi de sierra, y finalmente al montar los mosfet se calientan pero nada de arco en el flyback, que puedo hacer para solucionar este inconveniente, agradezco cualquier ayuda u orientacion a mi proyecto. Anexo el esquema y fotos de señal del osciloscopio, por cierto me baso en el diagrama de este enlace, muchas gracias.

http://webpages.charter.net/dawill/tmoranwms/Circuits_2008/SG3524.gif


----------



## El_Mago_

jorger dijo:


> Busca su hoja de datos y fijate en lo que dije más arriba.



bueno ya empece con los bobinados y ahora tengo 2 grandes dudas, 1ra vi unas fotos donde hiciste miniflybacks y veo un nucleo tipo transformador (no se como se llame), o sea cuadradito, la pregunta es: ¿tambien se puede con esos nucleos cuadrados?¿los bobinados son iguales? y la otra incognita es: ¿como calculo el volt y el amperage que me entrega el sec? ¿Hay alguna formula? espero respondas a mis dudas ya que pues no tengo experiencia con esto del HV, y disculpa las molestias. saludos


----------



## rau

hoy me paso algo raro, al conectar una bateria de 12v 1.3A, a el flyback que me arme obtube arcos de mas de 1 centimetro y medio pero el roblema es que la bateria se agoto a los 5 minutos de aberla conectado. rarisimo=/ y estaba bien cargada cuando la conecte.
saludos!

pd. ziklonrecords, si se puede armar bobinados cuadrados pero cuando llegas a la 4 o 5 capa ya se te empiesa a redondear, bueno porlomenos a mi me pasa eso^^ el cuanto a como calcular el voltaje del segundo bobinado la formula ya se ablo unas paginas atras. pero no te guies mucho por eso ya  que no es muy exacto.
saludos de nuevo hehe!


----------



## jorger

rau dijo:


> hoy me paso algo raro, al conectar una bateria de 12v 1.3A, a el flyback que me arme obtube arcos de mas de 1 centimetro y medio..


Primero, montaste el driver ZVS con los IRFU410?
Se supone que esos no te sirven porque nada mas aguantan 1.5A.
Bueno en realidad la corriente que puede sorportar no tiene mucho que ver, lo que más importa es la R (DS) ON (resistencia entre source y drain).
*No* se aconseja que sea mucho mayor mayor de 0.150Ω (supongo que será por el tema de la conmutación), y en tu caso es de 7Ω 

Si montaste el ZVS, dudo que no se te hallan quemado los mosfets.
Muestranos unas fotos.



> pero el roblema es que la bateria se agoto a los 5 minutos de aberla conectado. rarisimo=/ y estaba bien cargada cuando la conecte.


No te extrañes, puede que la batería esté en mal estado o simplemente que el circuito consume mucho más de lo esperado.



> la formula ya se ablo unas paginas atras. pero no te guies mucho por eso ya que no es muy exacto.


En un post dije eso, pero estaba completamente equivocado.Esas fórmulas sirven y son exactas, lo que pasa es que yo comparaba los resultados empíricos (por decirlo de alguna forma), en los que yo sacaba una conclusión de una tensión *de pico.*
Las fórmulas te dan el valor real de la tensión (Vrms).

Yo confundía las dos cosas y por eso dije que las fórmulas no sirven.
Un saludo.


----------



## rau

no no pude montar el zvs. ya que no puedo conseguir los mosfet, utilize un un transistor tfk. y un par de potenciometros.
una gran duda al calcular el voltaje de salida segun las bueltas no hay que tener en cuenta el calibre de la misma?. siempre crei que eso influia mucho.
saludos!


----------



## rau

los unicos if que consegui son irf 630 y 830


----------



## jorger

rau dijo:


> los unicos if que consegui son irf 630 y 830


Entonces usa los IRF630.
No son de lo mejor para este circuito, pero te servirán.


----------



## mcrven

Luckasturk dijo:


> te pregunto:
> vos que andas con el tema de los flyback seguro me podras ayudar!
> te cuento un poco: estoy intentando hacer un chispero con el flyback de un tv o monitor, se me ocurrio porque necesito para un calefactor, seria bueno uno mas chiquito igual pero no he encontrado ninguno...se que ahi unos chisperos a pilas pero nose como andan! con el tema del flyback encontre un video d como hacer pero lleva muchos transformadores y algunos componentes,un 555 entre otros! la pregunta es si se pudiera hacer esto mas simple sin tantos transformadores y circuitos...solo necesito generar una chispa continua por un corto tiempo ya que es para que se encienda la llama y listo...nose si se puede directamente con el flybak o ahi que ponerle un oscilador si o si? si tenes algun circuito agradeceria me lo pases...!
> Por otro lado muy bueno el plasma en la bombilla...con un flyback comun de tv se puede lograr igual o ahi que hacerlo si o si casero?
> Saludos nos vemos!



Pueden obtener buenos resultados utilizando una BOBINA DE ENCENDIDO para automóvil.

Son relativamente baratas y algunas llegan a los 40 KV. Claro está que no podrá utilizarse un circuito auto oscilante, habrá que utilizar un oscilador con TR de potencia.

Saludos:



elosciloscopio dijo:


> El gas sustituye al vacío?



El gas se utiliza para evitar el vacío. Este es necesario para que el filamento no se incendie en presencia de oxígeno y los demás gases de la atmósfera, pero es contraproducente para la estructura de la ampolla de vidrio pues queda expuesta a la enorme presión atmosférica exterior y, mientras más grande la ampolla, más frágil la estructura.
En los bombillos grandes se llenan las ampollas con un gas inerte a presión atmosférica, así se aisla el filamento de los demás gases y no es necesario el vacío, solo se sella el conjunto.
Los gases inertes no son comburentes y, por lo tanto, no se incendian. No permiten la combustión. El ARGÓN por ejemplo, envuelve el punto de soldadura directa en las soldadoras de arco (Mig-Mag, TIG, etc.), evita el incendio de partículas y gases circundantes y así, la formación de escoria y carbón.

En los tubos fluorescentes en cambio, se colocan gases halógenos: NEON, argón y un poco de vapor de mercurio. Estos gases no se incendian y producen luz en presencia flujos de iones y ultravioleta.

Dense un paseo por aquí: http://sites.google.com/site/uzzors2k/flybacktransformer

Saludos:

P.D.: En la red hay montones de info al respecto.


----------



## El_Mago_

jorger dijo:


> Yo también me he animado a hacerlo y los resultados me han gustado.El secundario está formado por unas 820 vueltas (quizá más,aunque no creo que llege a las 1.050) en 14 capas aisladas entre sí.El hilo usado es de 0.3mm (eso creo   )
> Esto es lo que consigo con 5v:
> 
> [



Ya estoi armandome el mio y me baje el driver zvs que me dijiste, consegui todos los componentes del diagrama el unico inconveniente es que en el bobinado primario y el del feedback van en el mismo lugar pero no se si uno va encima del otro o como van?? porqu tambien en el driver que subiste aparece igual, perdon por i ignorancia pero no tengo experiencia en cuanto a bobinados se refiere


----------



## jorger

ZiklonRecords dijo:


> Ya estoi armandome el mio y me baje el driver zvs que me dijiste, consegui todos los componentes del diagrama el unico inconveniente es que en el bobinado primario y el del feedback van en el mismo lugar..


Hiciste el zvs driver?
Ese no tiene feedback, simplemente es un primario con toma media..
Es mejor que estén simétrcos me explico, pueden ir uno encima de otro pero lo más normal es que uno esté al lado de otro, o que los 2 estén bobinados en el mismo sitio al mismo tiempo (las 2 ramas a la vez).


----------



## rau

el zvs con el irf 630 no anda =/, la verdad un bajon me tendre que quedar con algun driver en base al 555.
saludos


----------



## jorger

rau dijo:


> el zvs con el irf 630 no anda =/, la verdad un bajon me tendre que quedar con algun driver en base al 555.
> saludos


 
Es extraño.Revisa bien el circuito porque hay gente del foro que también lo está montando y no les funciona ni con los mosfets que se indican en el circuito..
Mira aquí (post #202): https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuitos-excitadores-alto-voltaje-flyback-11671/index11.html

Mira: 



Un zvs usando mosfets de solo 5.5A 
Si con esos funciona, con los irf630 también debería funcionar porque tienen una Rds(on) menor.

Un saludo.


----------



## rau

mm es raro. pero igual no es muy buene el funcionamiento ya que el arco es bastante pequeño( el del video), pero bueno voy a probar aser un driver con un solo mosfet y un 555
saludos!


----------



## jorger

rau dijo:


> mm es raro. pero igual no es muy buene el funcionamiento ya que el arco es bastante pequeño( el del video), pero bueno voy a probar aser un driver con un solo mosfet y un 555
> saludos!


 
El arco es pequeño, pero porque a esos mosfets no se les puede exigir mucho ya que se queman..

El del 555 y un solo mosfet lo monté y a los 7 segundos se quemó el 555.
Si montas ese debes buscar uno del 555 en el que utiliza un 2n2222 como 'driver' (se puede utilizar un transistor que no sea ese) para el mosfet, porque si no se quema el integrado.

De todas formas el arco del driver del 555 no difiere mucho del que se ve en el video de antes.

Un saludo.


----------



## Vin

Hola, es el circuito que estoy montando yo, algo cambiado, aun no lo he probado por que puse zeners incorrectos.

Sea como sea me parece muy extraño como has bobinado eso, 5+5 es un solo bobinado, no 2, deberías tener solo 3 puntas, las que van al condensador y la que va a la inductancia.

Y ese hilo es muy fino me parece.


----------



## rau

tiene razon vin el hilo es demaciado fino, y tenes que tener 1 bobinado con toma central y no armar dos bobinados apartes=).
por desgracia aca no se consiguen esos mosfet =/ 
pd creo que tambien te pasastes de bueltas en el primario=/

pd2 no te olvides de ponerle el disipador a los mosfet...
saludos!


----------



## El_Mago_

déjame ver si entendí, hago un solo bobinado y en medio le soldo una extensión la cual seria la toma central??
de lo del cable no se preocupen solo lo hice de muestra para que me ayudaran obviamente le voy a poner otro tipo de alambre y tamb sus disipadores a los mosfet.gracias


----------



## Vin

Debes poner 5 vueltas, sacar una toma, y 5 vueltas más, en total 3 puntas.

Saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe

El mejor driver de flyback que hasta ahora he probado es utilizando un 555! si suena increible, pero me ha alcanzado los 35Kv y lo mejor es que el 555 no se te quema, a menos que le suministres muy poca corriente, en tal caso el integrado se quema en 30 segundos o 1 minuto y la magia esta en el mosfet usado un SSH7N90 de SEC, es muy confiable, ya que ha resistido mucho en mi circuito, eso si, ponerle un disipador decente, de acuerdo a como varies la resistencia y el voltaje de entrada, pues obviamente calentará mas o menos, el esquema es parecido al de una stun gun que ronda por aqui, es el mismo driver del modo astable del 555 pero añadiendole el mosfet éste y poniendole un potenciometro de 50 o 100k pero con 100 k la frecuencia será tan alta que el arco quemará cosas y exijirá mucho al integrado, pruebenlo, si no tienen el SSH7N90 que lo encontre en una vieja fuente AT, usen su horizontal de preferencia, tambien funciona con TIP31 pero éste es muy debil para el proyecto y calienta bastante


----------



## jorger

*ZiklonRecords*, lo que debes hacer es un bobinado con toma central.En mi caso hago 2 bobinados claramente diferenciados (uno al lado de otro).Después coges el final del primer bobinado y lo unes con el principio del segundo.De esa forma ya tienes un bobinado con toma central.
Mira:



El terminal dentral que te queda va al inductor, y los otros dos  al condensador.

PD:Si no pones inductor olvídate de que funcione bien el circuito, se quemarán los mosfets.



> El mejor driver de flyback que hasta ahora he probado es utilizando un 555! si suena increible, pero me ha alcanzado los 35Kv y lo mejor es que el 555 no se te quema, a menos que le suministres muy poca corriente, en tal caso el integrado se quema en 30 segundos o 1 minuto y la magia esta en el mosfet usado un SSH7N90 de SEC


 
Con el zvs he llegado a los 100kv...
Normalmente con una tensión de 12v puedes llegar tranquilamente a los 35kv y no solo eso, el arco es amarillo y bastante gordo, ancho, o como quieras decirlo.

No sería nada normal que el 555 se quemara..
La 'magia' como tu dices, no está en el mosfet, sino *en el circuito de disparo que hay que ponerle al mosfet*
Tal vez con ese mosfet (un poco rebuscado por cierto ) te funcione bien porque la capacidad del gate es reducida, pero en mosfets normales como no les pongas un circuito de disparo para que se descargue rápidamente el gate, se quema.

Un saludo.


----------



## DavidFelipe

> Tal vez con ese mosfet (un poco rebuscado por cierto ) te funcione bien porque la capacidad del gate es reducida



Tu lo has dicho, indirectamente la magia está en él, por cierto hace rato bobine mi propio transformador y unca lanzo chispas, aun me pregunto por que un simple flash de camara si daban patadas que llegaban al hombro, y un flyback no, si ya se, es por la corriente de dicho voltaje, pero entonces como un flash mantiene una corriente considerable a partir de 1.5 o 3 v? no me queda claro aún, pronto subiré fotos de mi driver


----------



## jorger

DavidFelipe dijo:


> por que un simple flash de camara si daban patadas que llegaban al hombro, y un flyback no..


Porque un flyback funciona a alta frecuencia.Cuanta mayor frecuencia sea la tensión menos vas a notarla.En vez de calambrazos vas a sentir que te quemas.Y de hecho lo hace.
Te quema la piel.
Esto es porque a alta frecuencia la corriente tiende a ir solo por la superficie del cuerpo.
Se llama efecto piel.
Un saludo.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Joger, pero yo logro bajar la frecuencia lo suficiente con mi driver 555 y el mosfet que nombré, y lo proble con un viejo tranformador de televisor a blanco y negro y ese calambrazo te llega al antebrazo, si yo se que es por la frecuencia, pero lo que me seria muy util saber, es por que el flash lo hace mas duro y con mucha menos corriente y voltaje, es eso, puede ser el transfomador, pero yo bobine uno y nada, y lo que busco es conseguir ése efecto, como para defensa personal por decirlo asi y para que me entiendas lo que quiero lograr, no simples pataditas, aunque reconozco que el flash me daba una gran patada hasta el hombro, se sentia dolorosa


----------



## jorger

DavidFelipe dijo:


> .. lo que busco es conseguir ése efecto, como para defensa personal por decirlo asi y para que me entiendas lo que quiero lograr, no simples pataditas..


Entonces estás en el tema equivocado.
En el foro ya hay un tema sobre eso, y bien largo.. aquí solo se trata de hacer transformadores de alta tensión para experimentos, no para usarlos como 'taser' o defensa personal..
Mira aquí, hay circuitos interesantes para eso:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/sacudida-alto-voltaje-2870/
Tienes 21 páginas para leer


----------



## El_Mago_

jorger dijo:


> *ZiklonRecords*, lo que debes hacer es un bobinado con toma central.En mi caso hago 2 bobinados claramente diferenciados (uno al lado de otro).Después coges el final del primer bobinado y lo unes con el principio del segundo.De esa forma ya tienes un bobinado con toma central.



en mi 1er intento fallo, cheque el volt entre las 1ras resistencias y solo en una me marcaba los  14v que le enviaba,y la otra me marcaba .4v algo asi, creo el prob fue mi embobinado primario porque lo cheque con el tester y no me daba nada de resistencia ademas de que solo fueron 600 vueltas, estoy volviendo hacer el primario cuando termine les digo que paso con mi flyback


----------



## rau

aca le dejo un video de mi flyback funcionando,






saludos!!


----------



## rau

a ya me compre los irf640, que son lo que usaste vos jorjer para el zvs, asique epero que funcionen...
saludos!

listo por fin e montado el zvs, la verdad es que me sorprende la eficiencia de este circuito. es una maravilla.

les dejo un video. utilese un transformador de una fotocopiadora vieja, que tiene una salida de 24v 1.6A que luego se rectifican y se filtra con un condensador de 50v 9000uF. ASIQUE NOSE CUANTOS WATT DA PERO NO CREO QUE SEA MAS DE 40.


----------



## rau

me corrijo e medido el consumo y llega a consumir 12A Y EL VOLTAJE RONDA LOS 34V osea que estamos ablando de unos 325w aprox.lo cual me parese sorprendente ya que el transformador solo tira 1,6 A =/


----------



## jorger

Me alegro de que te funcione a ti también rau.
El amigo Vin también lo tiene montado pero no sabemos por qué, la potencia que saca el es muy pequeña..
En cambio tu tienes los mismos resultados que yo!.

Un consejo: No uses este circuito con esa tensión (34v), porque yo hice lo mismo y al estar 20 minutos haciendo arcos enormes sin parar, un mosfet la palmó (el otro no), se puso en corto de buenas a primeras.Y el disipador estaba medio frio..
Por eso decidí no usarlo con más de 24v.. que ya con eso se obtiene muy buena potencia.

Un saludo.


----------



## rau

gacias jorge y vin!!! 
y gracias por la advertencia.entonses no probare de sacarle mas potencia a los mosfet.
lo raro de todo esto es que yo por curioso o solamente para optener mejores resultados provee de alimentarlo con dos transformadores en serie que al sumar el voltaje me daba 55v y en carga consumia mas de 12A,por lo menos eso me marcaba el amperimetro, y a mi me paresia raro que no se calentara el disipador ni los mosfet, pero no estubo conectado lo suficiente como para aserle daño a ninguno de los conponentes a excepcion del flyback viejo que estaba usando en ese momento( uno de tv blanco y negro). los resultados fueron casi increibles pero no duro mas de 20s conectados asta que empeso a salir humo del flyback jejeje.desde hay que no lo alimento con mas de 30v. lo que tampoco me explico es como funciono ya que el voltaje que dise en el esquema es 10-40v y yo utilise unos 10 o 15 v mas pero bueno por suerte los mosfet que son lo mas importante no sufrieron ningun daño.
saludos!!!
PD si tienen alguna duda subo un video con el voltimetro y el amperimetro funcionando a 55v. no tengo problema y espero que aguanten los mosfet, ya que si aguantaron 1 ves seguro aguantaran otra.

PD2. jorger probaste de alimentarlo con 15A? yo tengo muchas ganas de probar pero se me ase que no ba a resistir =/.


----------



## jorger

> lo que tampoco me explico es como funciono ya que el voltaje que dise en el esquema es 10-40v y yo utilise unos 10 o 15 v mas


La tensión que indica el esuqema (10-40v) es la tensión recomendada.Pasando de esos 40v existe peligro de que los mosfets se pongan en corto en muy poco tiempo.



> bueno por suerte los mosfet que son lo mas importante no sufrieron ningun daño.
> saludos!!!


Realemente no les hiciste ningñun daño, pero sí les quitaste parte de su vida útil.



> no tengo problema y espero que aguanten los mosfet, ya que si aguantaron 1 ves seguro aguantaran otra.


Aguantaron una vez, aguantarán otra y puede que a la 5º vez digan adiós.
Intenta no pasar de los 30v.. ya leíste lo que a mí me pasó.
Es solo un consejo .
Saludos.


----------



## Vin

Ahora que estáis con el tema de cuanto aguantan los mosfet, los IRFP250N deberían poder soportar más no?


----------



## jorger

Vin dijo:


> Ahora que estáis con el tema de cuanto aguantan los mosfet, los IRFP250N deberían poder soportar más no?


Los IRFP250N aguantan la misma tensión que los IRF640 --> 200v
Leí en un foro que los IRFP640N duran más aún alimentando el cto con más tensión.. lógico, soportan 500v..


----------



## Vin

Y por qué se usan diodos rápidos de 600v? Si los mosfet no pasan de 200.


----------



## electromecanico

pregunta, lo que se ve que es una chispa tipo llama eso es por que ya paso a ser plasma ???

a y para romper un poco el hielo cuidado no terminen como este:


----------



## jorger

Vin dijo:


> Y por qué se usan diodos rápidos de 600v? Si los mosfet no pasan de 200.


 
Y que tiene que ver la tensión de los diodos rápidos con la tensión de los mosfets?



> pregunta, lo que se ve que es una chispa tipo llama eso es por que ya paso a ser plasma ???


Eso creo..


----------



## Vin

jorger dijo:


> Y que tiene que ver la tensión de los diodos rápidos con la tensión de los mosfets?



No lo sé, por eso preguntaba.

Monté el circuito originalmente con unos de 200v y funcionó, por lo que creí que estaban relacionados con la tensión.

Ya veo que no


----------



## Cacho

jorger dijo:


> Eso creo..


Creés bien.
El aire no conduce a menos que se haya transformado en plasma. Si ves un arco eléctrico, hay plasma dando vueltas por ahí.

Saludos


----------



## rau

mm demaciado tarde los mosfet caducaron,pero por un error mio, no por sobre alimentacion sino que sin querer se formo un puente desde el gate hasta el drain. ahora vere si me armo otro pero con mosfet que soporten por lo menos 30A.


----------



## KompressoR

Bueno aca pongo unos videos de un flyback de TV blanco y negro funcionando con el driver del 2N3055.

http://www.youtube.com/user/gaunamati?feature=mhee#p/a/u/2/e6SEYvcGXVk

http://www.youtube.com/user/gaunamati?feature=mhee#p/a/u/0/ocGnZYD-3W8

http://www.youtube.com/user/gaunamati?feature=mhee#p/a/u/1/XA01xn7KuEg


----------



## electromecanico

por favor usen un buen mango plastico de por lo menos unos 20 cm y si es mejor uno de vidrio para manipular los cables al momento de probarlo , ni piencen en pinzas, alicates o palitos de madera, hay muy alta tension aca y puede ser muy doloroso y hasta mortal si tiene alguna afeccion al corazon que no conoscan. *¡¡¡ alto voltage !!!*


----------



## Vin

Si vas con cuidado no hay problema, además dudo que te mate la corriente de un flyback...

Vale que es mucho voltaje pero a duras penas con el ZVS driver le sacas 200/300W. 

300W/50kv=6mA, no mata.

Dolor y quemaduras es otra cosa.


----------



## electromecanico

dolor y quemaduras seguro vos lo dijiste, pero mas que nada para quien este leyendo esto y no tenga mucha practica con alta tensión  y 50 KV unos 5 cm de chispa en días bien húmedos ja ja


----------



## KompressoR

Jaja sisi ya me di varias patas con este flyback, no mata, pero si te pega un buen susto y escalofrio jajaja, fue un accidente, lo que sucede es que el flyback tiene medio roto el nuecleo de ferrite y tiene fugas por todos lados; en tonces se fuga un poco a traves de la bobina pimaria y por lo tanto todo el circuiuto queda electrificado. El televisor de mi casa hace interferencia cuando lo tengo prendido en un tomacorriente cercano jaja.

No creo que haga el ZVS.. prefiero invertir tiempo y dinero en otras cosas por ahora. Capaz más adelante lo haga.. Por ahora ya me saque las ganas de hacerme mis propios rayos jajaja. Lo raro es que con ese flyback logro mandar electricidad a cualquier cosa que toque, la madera la pared libros etc.. y traspasaa TODO.. Obviamente hablando de grosores bastante pequeños, 1,5mm como maximo.. Pero si llevamos ese grosor a la idea de aislacion de un cable es muchisimo.. Compre un cable para supuesta alta tension y parece que ni se esforzara el rayo en atravesarlo... ¿Eso es por al alta frecuencia que se logra al ser un flyback de TV blanco y negro? Tengo otro flyback de un monitor a color y con este no logro hacer nada parecido. solo rayos similares a las taser. :enfadado:


----------



## Vin

Los de monitor por lo general operan a una frecuencia mucho más elevada, hasta 150Khz, los de TV 15KHz.

Yo uso el ZVS en uno de monitor y los resultados son bastante buenos, por ahí en el otro tema está.

Y si, cuesta mucho aislar, me pregunto como aíslan las capas de la bobina secundaria dentro del flyback.

Probaste a alimentarlo con más voltaje?


----------



## KompressoR

Si lo alimente hasta con 42VCC pero los resultados son casi los mismos. Lo unico que cambia son los rayos que se generan de plasma con focos, los cuales se vuelven más "robustos" se podria decir jaja, y que la patada que te da cuando prendes un tubo fluorescente con la mano es un poco mas fuerte jajajaja.. Las resistencias que aparecen en el video son de 1/4 de W y se calentaban mucho pero ahora esta con resistencias de 5W.


----------



## rau

mmm pero si tenes 500w y 20kv. hay la cosa cambia 
una pregunta KompressoR ¿ le pusiste algun condensador entre el bobinado primario del flyback? osea entre el colector y el emisor del 2n3055. yo cundo arme el driver le coloque 2 condensadores de 250v en serie de 0.50 uf y de esta forma logre optener un rayo mucho mas largo. aunque el transistor se calentaba el doble.
saludos!


----------



## KompressoR

Nono. no le he colocado nada.. buena información .. tengo un condensador de 1uF 2100VCA que saque de un micro ondas asi que despues lo voy a probar.. recien estube con el flyback jugeteando un rato jaja quemando cables. Porque lo tenia desarmado.. ahora lo tengo con un TIP41 y funciona de maravilla tambien. Luego lo pruebo con el condensador y les comunico los resultados. 

Y con respecto a los comentaris de voltage y watage.. Sacando un par de cuentas dudo que el rayo del flyback que muestro en los videos llegue a los 80W. Ya que el consumo es de aproximadamente 3A (si mal no recuerdo) a 42V osea 126W y teniendo en cuenta una eficienia del 60% eso nos deja 75.6 y sin tener en cuenta todavia las fugas que pueda tener el bobinado antiquisimo del flyback. A duras penas estimo unos 60W jajaja..


----------



## Vin

Pero los condensadores de microondas no son electrolíticos? No creo que pueda trabajar a frecuencias tan altas, vas a cargártelo.

Se usan de poliester.


----------



## KompressoR

sisi lo estube pensando asi que no lo probe. voy a ver si saco algunos del monitor del que saque un flyback jaja. y con respecto a los tip41C retiro lo dicho.. no funcionan para nada bien.. ya queme 2 y estaban apenas calientes.


----------



## rau

jajaj si esta bueno eso de ir probando con diferentes transistores!! yo el ultimo que probe fue un bu 208 pero despues de tenerlo 15 0 20 segundos conectado a 30v y unos 6A, el bu se ponia tan caliente que ni con ventilacion forzada podia enfriarlo, calculo que llegaba facilmente a los 100º grados ya que casi ervia el pobre! jejej pero aun no se me quemo
en cuanto a ls condensadores te reconmendaria que no fueran de mas de 500v, ya que sino corre riesgo de que un pico de tencion destruya al 2n3055 o al transistor que estees usando. en cuanto al condensador de microondas podes utilizarlo para armarte una tesla o una coling,yo en este momento me estoy armando un cuadriplicadror de voltaje para colocarlos a la salida del flyback y.... bueno creo que me fui de tema pero la verdad es que el alto voltaje me domina jejeje .
saludos!!.

a y con respecto al zvs. si lo armas con mosfet de unos 15 o 19A no te ba a salir muy caro ya que cuestan 6$ cada uno y los demas conponentes los podes conseguir de algun aparato que no uses. a mi me salio 13$ armarlo  y tarde unos 20minutos no mas, y los resultados son increibles!!!!
PD:_por lo menos a mi me salieron 6$ aca en argentina


----------



## KompressoR

Muy buena info ahora le cambie el transistor por un 2n3055 de nuevo jaja.. voy a ver si mañana consigo o compro un par de capacitores de 500nF 250V para ponerlos en serie y ver que resultados obtengo.. posiblemente más adelante arme el zvs.. Pero por ahora quiero terminar con uno que otro proyecto abandonado hace mucho jajaja.


----------



## KompressoR

Estube probando con condensadores en el flyback que me comento rau y en verdad los cambios son realmente significantes. Veo si en estos dias grabo algun video para mostrarles jaja.. ahora no quema de a poco el CD sino que simplemente lo prende fuego y lo traspasa derritiendolo luego de unos pocos segundos de tener el rayo en una posición. Los capacitores que coloque son dos de 470nF 250V en paralelo. Cuando el rayo es pequeño tiene un replandor blanco como los que se obtiene con el ZVS jaja.. y el 2n3055 con el disipador que le puse ni se mosquea  .. jaja


----------



## rau

un videito que ise pero tiene muy baja calidad! eso era usando 55v 12A


----------



## electromecanico

impresionante como se rompe la aislacion del aire a unos 5 cm seran??


----------



## KompressoR

Muy bueno el video.. ¿Qué driver estas utilizando? y ¿Quéee es es ruido del final..?? me asustee  jajaja


----------



## jorger

KompressoR dijo:


> Muy bueno el video.. ¿Qué driver estas utilizando?


 
Es el ZVS.
rau, no me haces caso a las recomendaciones que te dí sobre la alimentación.. 55v es una burrada a menos que uses mosfets que soporten más de 600v entre S-D
Te repito, como lo sigas alimentando con esa tensión los mosfets van a decir adiós en 5 dias.
Ahora seguramente me dirás que no lo volverás hacer, que solo era para probar.. pero aunque me digas eso seguirás haciéndolo.. tú mismo. 

Saludos!.


----------



## KompressoR

jorger dijo:
			
		

> rau, no me haces caso a las recomendaciones que te dí sobre la alimentación.. 55v es una burrada a menos que uses mosfets que soporten más de 600v entre S-D
> Te repito, como lo sigas alimentando con esa tensión los mosfets van a decir adiós en 5 dias.
> Ahora seguramente me dirás que no lo volverás hacer, que solo era para probar.. pero aunque me digas eso seguirás haciéndolo.. tú mismo.



jajajaja  .. Por ahí es divertido tambien quemar un par de cosas.. eso si que es potencia 55V 12A  serían 600W.. (sin contar las perdidad de calor) lindo lindo. jaja


----------



## rau

no lo voy a aser mas!! jejejeje pero me queria sacar las ganas solo para ver el resultado! y fue bastante bueno, pero tengo unas ganas de armarme el zvs con mosfet que soporten 800v y 40A e estado viendo en internet pero son algo caritos jejeje, ademas dudo que el flyback aguante una potencia de 1300w o mas!. asique por ahora me quedo con unos 400w,que no estan nada mal.
PD:ESTA ES LA ULTIMA VES QUE LO SOBREALIMENTO!!! ahora me voy a aser algo paresido a un tazer con unos irf630 a ver que sucede! 
saludos



electromecanico dijo:


> impresionante como se rompe la aislacion del aire a unos 5 cm seran??



y una ves que lo estirass llega facilmente a los 6cm pero el voltaje real no supera los 30kv, lo que pasa es que al calentarse tanto el aire se produce un area mas conductiva y entonses el arco se prolonga mucho mas de lo que deveria...
en cuanto al ruido del final del video seguro a de ser alguna interferencia con el celu... porque el zvs no sufrio ningun daño visible.


----------



## jorger

Hoy me he animado a hacer otro flyback para ''jugar'' un poco y la verdad es que funciona bastante bien.Dejo fotos adjuntas.
El secundario tiene alrededor de 1100 vueltas con hilo de 0.2mm de diámetro.Según el tester tiene una resistencia de 95Ω.. que no es mucho.
En total tiene 7 capas de hilo aisladas entre sí mediante simples tiras de plástico (6 o 7 vueltas, o como hice yo, juntar 2 tiras y darle 3 o 4 vueltas alrededor).

No es muy buen aislante que digamos, pero durante las pruebas no he notado ni rastro del famoso efecto corona o un 'fssss' cuando el secundario está sin carga.
Bien, usando el zvs driver (a 12v) y un primario de 5+5 vueltas, el secundario tira alrededor de *2kv reales* según al relación de espiras.Esto es, el arco salta a solo 2mm del terminal 'gnd' (por llamarlo de alguna manera), pero se puede estirar facilmente hasta los 3 o 4cm.
Como se puede ver en las fotos el arco es muy gordo y de color blanco.
En otras palabras, es plasma puro y duro 
Mañana prometo un video con buena calidad.
Un saludo!.


----------



## rau

impresionante!!!!,el elaislamiento es en gran parte el problema de la mayoría de los flyback, quien no a pasado días enteros bobinando y a la hora de probarlo se escucha un pzzzz y puro humo!!!!!!. 
jorger,¿cuantos amperes estabas usando cuando sacaste esas fotos??? me imagino que mas de 10...
saludos!!!! y feliz dia a todos!!! aunque se me paso por un dia jejejejej


----------



## jorger

rau dijo:


> impresionante!!!!,el elaislamiento es en gran parte el problema de la mayoría de los flyback, quien no a pasado días enteros bobinando y a la hora de probarlo se escucha un pzzzz y puro humo!!!!!!.


Pues solo duró 2 dias (por eso no hice un video) porque por curiosidad lo alimenté con 25v y por un fallo de aislamiento en la 2ª capa terminó por morir echando humo (no al instante claro, fallo horas después) 
Este en concreto lo bobiné en muy poco tiempo, no tardé más de 4 horas.. asi que digamos que no me frustré demasiado jeje



> jorger,¿cuantos amperes estabas usando cuando sacaste esas fotos??? me imagino que mas de 10...


Crees que consumía más de 10A?? 
No llegaba ni a los 8A!


----------



## rau

wau, que raro yo al ver el arco de un color tan blanco y tan "gordo" crei que como minimo consumia unos 10 o 14A.
pd,yo ase poquito me arme uno pero con tan solo unas 300 vueltas en el segundario y una alimentacion de 35v y 10A, AJJAJAJA EL ARCO QUE ASIA NO PASAVA EL MEDIO CENTIMETRO , pero parecia una saldadora, una luz blanca que te incandilaba jejej estaba re copado, pero el circuito se calentaba demaciado, por lo que deeje de usarlo.


----------



## jjra

Buenas. Soy nuevo por aquí, y primero me quiero presentar, me llamo Juanjo, y me gusta mucho este tema desde pequeño, aún así, todavía hay muchas cosas de este tema que no entiendo...

Quería agradeceros todo lo que habeís escrito en este tema, me ha servido mucho...

Y os cuento: Tengo el transformador del que coloco fotos adjuntas, tiene un primario de 230v o 400v, un secundario de 230v o 115v y añadí uno de 6v , no es un flyback, pero quería saber si me puede valer para hacer arcos electricos etc. Tengo pensado alimentarlo con el circuito adjunto,pero puedo intentar imitar a un flyback con este???, me refiero a colocar un bobinado adicional de pocas vueltas para simularlo...

Como fuente de alimentación usare el siguiente transformador de 12v con corriente rectificada a 18v. Espero que sirva...

El transformador que quiero usar para los arcos:






Y el de la fuente de alimentación:


Con el rectificador  condensador:


El circuito








Espero sus respuestas, y agradezco a todos de antelación.

Un saludo


----------



## KompressoR

No se mucho del tema. Pero con lo poco que se te digo que no te va a servir ese transformador. Los secundarios de los flyback tiene muchísimas vueltas para lograr el voltage alto que hace funcionar el tubo. Con ese trasnformador lo único que lograrás es una gran patada pero lejos de un arco electrico. A demas los flyback´s tiene nucleo de ferrite, estos nucleos sirven para manejar flecuencias muy altas, con ese trasnformador de nucleo de hierro capaz que ni siquiera logres efecto en el secundario, los trasnfomadores de nucleo de hierro son para frecuencias bajas. Lo mejor sería que te busques un viejo flyback de TV blanco y negro o que pongas manos a la obra para hacerte uno tu mismo.


----------



## KompressoR

Yo probé ese circuito con distintos voltages y la verdad es que con menos de 25v no es gran cosa el rayo, yo lo usaba con 42VCC podes usar ese voltage para probar primero pero despues te recomendaría que lo subas si es que quieres conseguir rayos grandes y gordos. He visto en internet que alimentan ese circuito hasta con 90VCC asi que tiene para divertirte, lo que si te recomiendo, para aumentar la potencia del circuito, es colocar un capacitor de 470nF entre colecto y emisor. 
Lo único fijate de tener de sobra la corriente de la fuente, estimo que a 18V debe consumir por lo menos 1,5A. 
A 42VCC me consumia 3. 

En la página 14 comentario #270 de este post: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuitos-excitadores-alto-voltaje-flyback-11671/index14.html
Hay algunos videos de mi flyback driver. Para que veas más o menos lo que lograba con 42VCC.


----------



## jjra

Con un arco de 1,5 cm estoy conforme... aunque si puede ser de 2...

Espero encontrar algún Flyback, y si no ya buscare otro método para conseguir el HV

Un saludo


----------



## KompressoR

Supongo que con 18V y los capacitores vas a lograr 1,5cm


----------



## maezca

una pregunta, tengo 5 flybacks (1 tv blanco y negro mitsubishi) hice este circuito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  y no pude hacer andar ninguno, para los flyback de tv color use el primario original (lo encontre con el multimetro.) pero no los puedo hacer sacar ni una chispa, pero con una bateria de 9v colocada en el primario si sacan unas chispitas... Tengo pensado armar el driver del 555+2n3055, me lo recomiendan? y este lo puedo alimentar con una fuente de pc? por que el anterior lo alimentaba con una fuente de pc y esta se apagaba. 

gracias


----------



## KompressoR

Probá con otra fuente, a veces funcionan mal y al pasar muy poca corriente ya entran en corte. Probá con otra fuente el circuito del 2n3055 que si funciona.


----------



## DavidFelipe

amigos que pena moestarlos, lo que sucede es que me estoy contruyendo la taser, si tal vez es un poco offtopic, pero mi duda si tiene que ver con el tema, me voy a hacer el segundo transformador del curcuito, ya tengo lo anterior, es el trafo que recibe los pulsos del condensador, que de descarga al alcanzar el voltaje deseado (el el cual se usa tipicamente unas chapas de acero en forma de X o un descargador de gas) mi duda es como haria el nucleo, porque en los que he visto, parecen un condensador ya terminados, y pareciera que tuvieran nucleo al vacio cosa que es muy poco probable... para mi, ya construi un eje de ferrita en forma de I para enrrollar el secundario y luego el primario, como debe ser el nucleo? en este video    



  aparece el trafo este sin nucleo, o eso veo, agradeceria su ayuda


----------



## DJMota

Hola.
El nucleo de ese transformador es de ferrita. Es una barra como las de las antenas de AM.
El carrete como ves, esta hecho por sectores y aislado con cera.
Así de simple y a la vez complejo. Ten en cuenta que ahí se generan muchos voltios. Por esa razón, es muy importante la calidad del aislante. Por eso se usa cera. Es buen aislante, facil de conseguir y barata.
La alternativa comercial es resina epoxi. Bastante más cara y requiere de bomba de vacio para que penetre bien y se expulsen las burbujas de aire que se forman en el interior.
Por cierto, Me parece una forma original de montar la bobina por sectores usando ese método.
Hace tiempo que lo tengo en mis favoritos. Muy guapo el tema de fondo.
Suerte con el taser y ya nos contarás. Un video por favor de tu prototipo o almenos unas fotos cuando lo termines.
Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

amigo djmota me alegra hayas contestado, tu experiencia en est de los tasers y trafos es apreciada por mi . bueno te comento, estoy embobinando el T2 y te explico como lo hice, sobre un eje de ferrita aplique dos capas de cinta negra aislante, en gruesita, supongo me sirve bien, y ya voy en la 4 capa, con 2 1/2 vueltas de cinta por capa, asumo que llevo unas 300 vueltas, la idea es llegar a dos mil para asegurarme de que de buena patada, el alambre lo he sacado de un tranformador corriente de 1 amperio, traia bastante hilo muy delgado, ideal para el t2, lo sumergi en agua hirviendo y con un motor lo desembobine, hay alambre de sobra, el montaje hasta ahi no tendra problemas de aislacion? pues necesito estar seguro, o alguna idea respecto al aislante? la cinta aisla muy bien a mi parecer, es marca cobra, muy buena, respondeme  ya subo fotos de todo mi montaje como va


----------



## DJMota

Por experiencia te puedo decir, que la cinta aislante no es suficiente, cuando hablamos de 20.000 voltios o más.
Ahí te dejo un tutorial, donde se ve el proceso:




Usa papel de embalár. El de color marrón que se usa cuando envías un paquete. Aunque tambien sirve el papel de horno o encerado (wax paper).
Y después como verás, tambien lo baña en cera derretida.
Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

amigo me has desanimado, ya llevo 6 capas aisladas con DOBLE CINTA AISLANTE, pero si no es suiciente, entonces? veces anteriores aislaba con papel y plastico y no tuve arcos, pero en fin, entonces que hago? no estoy para ponerme a desembobinar y comenzar de cero, seria fatal! u.u aqui las fotos de como va la cosa.

aqui al fondo tengo en mosfet ssh7n90, muy raro pero muy bueno, vibra menos, pero saca mas chispa al flyback de atras


----------



## DavidFelipe

amigo, noticias, proble la cinta aislante en medio de un corto de 15kv y no dejo pasar el arco, por lo que me llene de confianza, mas si es doble no lo dejará pasar, o eso espero.


les cuento, lo termine y no funciono :'( no se que paso, empece bobinando el devanado mas fino, lo aisle, lo lo enrrolle con las e3spiras pegadas, osea ordenadamente, y despues coloque el otro devanad de 20 vueltas con alambre ya mas grueso, conecté el generador de pulsos y nisiquiera suena suave, nada, probe continuidad y las tiene  , lo peor es que tiene casi 1200 vueltas en el primario


----------



## jjra

1200 vueltas en el primario? Me parece que o te has confundido al escribir or, si has puesto eso en el primario de verdad, no creo que funcione. El primario necesita mucha menos vueltas...

Un saludo


----------



## DJMota

Hombre supongo que se ha confundido.
Está claro que el bobinado primario, al que hay que coectarle el generador, es el de 20 vueltas.
Ya que lo tenías bobinado, podrías haber intentado meterlo en cera a ver si la cosa mejoraba un poco.
La próxima vez deja un espacio entre el bobinado y el borde del aislante como se ve en el video.
Si no es facil que te salten chispas de una capa a otra por los bordes. Fíjate que en el tutorial que he puesto, las capas son cada vez más estrechas.
Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

me confundi al escribir xd, pero no! ese trafo nio sirve! no genera ruido ni nd, no saca ni 1 voltio u.u a veces pienso que es opor tanto aislante, o que primero iba el primario, no se, me inclino por que primero iba el primario, pero en el video, primero de bobina el secundario y luego el primario, total ya me desanime bastante, amaneci rebobinando para nada


----------



## ZUNDACK

Yo hice mi propio generador de voltaje y no fue precisamente con un flyback, mi duda es:
¿Es normal que me de un toquesaso al tocar el vidrio del bombillo?
¿Se supone que me esta aislando el vidrio no?


----------



## jorger

DavidFelipe dijo:


> ese trafo nio sirve! no genera ruido ni nd, no saca ni 1 voltio u.u a veces pienso que es opor tanto aislante, o que primero iba el primario, no se, me inclino por que primero iba el primario, pero en el video, primero de bobina el secundario y luego el primario, total ya me desanime bastante, amaneci rebobinando para nada


 
Estas totalmente equivocado.En todo caso el culpable es el generador de pulsos (en tu caso el tuyo lo veo un tanto basico.. en fin igual puede servir para las pruebas), debe haber algo mal ahí.
He visto las fotos del trnasformador y tiene muy buena pinta.Lo que no me gusta es que usaste una simple barra de ferrita..el resultado va a ser malo si te soy sincero, pero debe funcionar.El exceso de aislamiento NO impide que funcione o se genere alta tensión, he hecho muchos transformadores de alta tensión, algunos con aislamiento un tanto excesivo y no tiene nada que ver con lo que tu dices 

Comprueba el oscilador que hiciste antes de darlo por imposible.
Saludos!.


----------



## DavidFelipe

amigo jorger recuerdo que siguiendo tus indicaciones en el post bobine mi primer trafo, el cual su funciono pero me quede corto de vueltas y solo consegui 4 kv, pues yo no culparia mi generador de pulsos ya que con ese me andan trafos y flybacks de todos los colores y sabores, ahora que mencionas la ferrita, me inclino por ahi, ya que uni 3 pedacitos por contacto de ferrita formando una barra, total hoy bobinare un trafo con alambre de. 0.22 mm y con un nucleo mas presentable, les colgare fotos, pero, No habra forma de hacer funcionar este?  u.u


----------



## Vin

Qué os parece la idea de usar teflón como aislante? Es más aislante incluso que la parafina, entre capa y capa, debe ir de cuidado.



> La cera pura de parafina es un muy buen aislante eléctrico, su resistividad eléctrica toma valores en el rango 1013 y 1017 ohm metro.3 Esto es mejor que la resistividad de la mayoría de los otros materiales excepto algunos plásticos (por ejemplo el teflón).


----------



## DJMota

Tu lo has dicho, perfecto.
De hecho, he visto carretes para transformadores de alta tensión, hechos con teflón.
Lo malo, que es más dificil de encontrar y es caro.
Me refiero, a tubos mazizos para tornear, claro.
La cinta de fontanero, no se si valdrá por su estrechez.
Si alguien se anima a usarla, que comente los resultados.

Por cierto, me he confundido con el tema de la bobina de alta tensión de DavidFelipe. Yo hablaba de usarla como transformador de pulsos, no como transformador inversor.
De hecho, en el video lo pone claro: "HV pulse transformer". Para usarla con los pulsos de descarga del condensador.
El hablaba de hacer un taser. Y para eso se necesitan dos transformadores. El primero inversor con su oscilador (555 o con feedback) que eleva la tension de la batería a unos 350-1400v y el segundo de pulsos, de 350-1400v a 20Kv o más.
Claro, que esto debería haberlo puesto en mi post "porra electrica casera" y no aquí. Por que es donde pinta más y así no lleva a confusión.
Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Lo se, tienes razon en cuanto a lo de inversor, pero por fisica, el trafo deberia poder servir como inversor, obviamente sin sacar tanto voltaje, porque se alimenta unicamente de pulsos de 9 V a lo sumo, no como en la taser, que es alimentado con pulsos de hasta 1 kv o mas, es por eso que culpo la ferrita, ah y en cuanto a la cinta de teflon, creo que yo probaré con esta, ya que el papel parafinado es excesivamente caro por aqui, que raro, les comentaré resultados, hoy empiezo a trabajar en el trafo nuevo, ojalá ,este si funcione, colgaré ftos del proceso


----------



## Facuu

Hace no mucho me hice la famosa bobina de tesla con flyback driver.
El problema que se me presentó fue que , al alimentarlo con 12Volt , al poco tiempo me levantaba temperatura el transistor (2n3055) y el disipador.

Si les interesa mi problema aca les dejo un video:
Enlace 


Si alguien tiene alguna idea de como evitar eso se los agradeceria.

Saludos ,

Facu.


----------



## jorger

DavidFelipe dijo:


> yo no culparia mi generador de pulsos ya que con ese me andan trafos y flybacks de todos los colores y sabores..


Acabo de ver unas fotos que hicstste a un flyback funcionando con ese driver y...sigue teniendo la culpa.
El por que? bueno.. se ve que el arco de esos flybacks es.. nada!! a esos flybacks no les estas sacando ni el 5% de lo que pueden dar realmente.Si además haces un ''flyback'' con una barra de ferrita como núcleo... no vas a conseguir nada 

Hazte un dirver mejor que ese, usando el tl494 o alguno de esos integrados.. o el ZVS driver, ese lo tengo montado yo y saca mucha potencia.

Saludos!.


----------



## jjra

Os quiero decir que tengo pensado hacer un Flyback, y me he encontrado esta barra, que creo que es de ferrita, ya que no es conductora:



Y solo quiero pedir algún consejo, ya que el único transformador que he bobinado ha sido uno de los convencionales con núcleo de hierro laminado.
Solo quiero saber el número de vueltas que sería mejor para esto. O consejos de como bobinarlo.
Espero que no sea mucho pedir. 

PD: si no sirviera para hacer un Flyback, serviría para otra cosa?

Un saludo desde Murcia.


----------



## DavidFelipe

> Hazte un dirver mejor que ese, usando el tl494 o alguno de esos integrados



La verdad yo busco algo portable, para hacer una stun gun, en cuando a la potencia, yo uso ese driver solo como oscilador, igual que en las tasers Oscilador>>Transformador que eleva la tension a 600 o mas voltios>>Rectificar positivo>>Condensador de descarga>>Descargador (en mi caso dos tornillos ajustables>>Transformador de alto voltaje" 

Creo que esa es la forma como funciona una stun gun, y no necesariamente el oscilador debe entregar X potencia, porque se supone que debe trabajar desde una bateria que normalmente entrega poca corriente, de hecho en mi caso consegui un transformador que con la pila cuadrada y el oscilador ya me saca 4Kv, que pena tal vez esto debe ir en otro tema, pero aqui se trata el flyback casero o el trafo de HV que viene a ser practicamente lo mismo.



> Si además haces un ''flyback'' con una barra de ferrita como núcleo... no vas a conseguir nada



Entonces por que los trafos de estas armas tienen un nucleo de ferrita en barra y no encerrado? Esa parte no la entendi


----------



## jorger

DavidFelipe dijo:


> La verdad yo busco algo portable, para hacer una stun gun, en cuando a la potencia, yo uso ese driver solo como oscilador, igual que en las tasers Oscilador>>Transformador que eleva la tension a 600 o mas voltios>>Rectificar positivo>>Condensador de descarga>>Descargador (en mi caso dos tornillos ajustables>>Transformador de alto voltaje"


Entonces estás posteando en el tema equivocado.Aquí se trata de hacer un flyback para experimentos con alta tensión (plasma y esas cosas), no para hacer una stung gun o dar calambrazos.. 



> Creo que esa es la forma como funciona una stun gun, y no necesariamente el oscilador debe entregar X potencia, [pero sí un mínimo de potencia y eficiencia razonable del circuito (60%?), cosa que no cumple el oscilador que tienes tu.. por eso te sugerí el zvs driver que llega hasta el 80%] porque se supone que debe trabajar desde una bateria que normalmente entrega poca corriente, de hecho en mi caso consegui un transformador que con la pila cuadrada y el oscilador ya me saca 4Kv, que pena tal vez esto debe ir en otro tema, pero aqui se trata el flyback casero o el trafo de HV que viene a ser practicamente lo mismo.


 


> Entonces por que los trafos de estas armas tienen un nucleo de ferrita en barra y no encerrado? Esa parte no la entendi


Si te das cuenta el primer transformador (el que eleva los 9v hasta 600v mas o menos) es uno normal tipo EE de ferrita, pero el segundo transformador que elva a miles de voltios lo hacen con una simple barra de hierro laminado porque ese aspecto no es muy crítico, y con cualquier cosa funciona bien..

PD: Te repito que este no es el tema indicado para hablar sobre stung guns..
Saludos!.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Vale jorger, gracias, pero en el caso del zvs, necesito transistores (mosfets) mas comerciales, depronto algun reemplazo, dudo conseguir los irf, es por eso, igual aparte de la stun gun, necesito un buen criver para sacarle el maximo jugo a ls flybacks, si dices que eso no es mi el 5% Me imagino como serán en su funcionamiento optimo


----------



## jjra

Hola otra vez, os dejo el vídeo del Flyback funcionando:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=OdXbf-tfFh8

Un saludo


----------



## jjra

Bueno, un vídeo con mas cosas del transformador Flyback de TV del mensaje anterior.
El transistor es de un viejo amplificador de sonido. Las resistencias son de 30 omnios y 330 omnios. Este Flyback tenía unos problemas de aislamiento y hace una hora se me ha "muerto", para que veais lo rapido que he preparado el video jejeje.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5rceU1g1sk0

Un saludo


----------



## DavidFelipe

Jorger, he visto que has sacado arcos de color amarillo (mucha corriente) y quisiera saber el numero de vueltas usadas, sin importar el driver, es porque tengo unos nucleos vacios en ferrita y bueno, despues del mal rato que me pase con mi inductor de hv, me he llenado de paciencia otra vez jejeje


----------



## jjra

Hola DavidFelipe, no soy jorger, pero si te puedo decir que si te refieres al Flyback que colocó jorger en la página 11 de este hilo, en el mensaje dice que puso alrededor de 1100 vueltas



jorger dijo:


> Hoy me he animado a hacer otro flyback para ''jugar'' un poco y la verdad es que funciona bastante bien.Dejo fotos adjuntas.
> *El secundario tiene alrededor de 1100 vueltas con hilo de 0.2mm de diámetro.Según el tester tiene una resistencia de 95Ω.. que no es mucho.*
> En total tiene 7 capas de hilo aisladas entre sí mediante simples tiras de plástico (6 o 7 vueltas, o como hice yo, juntar 2 tiras y darle 3 o 4 vueltas alrededor).
> 
> No es muy buen aislante que digamos, pero durante las pruebas no he notado ni rastro del famoso efecto corona o un 'fssss' cuando el secundario está sin carga.
> Bien, usando el zvs driver (a 12v) y un primario de 5+5 vueltas, el secundario tira alrededor de *2kv reales* según al relación de espiras.Esto es, el arco salta a solo 2mm del terminal 'gnd' (por llamarlo de alguna manera), pero se puede estirar facilmente hasta los 3 o 4cm.
> Como se puede ver en las fotos el arco es muy gordo y de color blanco.
> En otras palabras, es plasma puro y duro
> Mañana prometo un video con buena calidad.
> Un saludo!.



Por cierto, recordais el Flyback del vídeo anterior que he puesto? Se quemó y ahora quiero saber como desmontarlo y probar a hacer uno a mano...


Un cordial saludo


----------



## DavidFelipe

amigo jjra, desdarmar un flyback es una cosa imposible, a menos que sea de los viejos, como creo que es el tuyo, pero aun asi, lo unico recicable es el nucleo de ferrita  si acaso las espiras fueran reciclables no valdria la pena, mejor desembobinar un trafo comun y corriente a fin de evitar molestias y si de reciclar se trata, jorger es recorrido en estos temas de los flybacks caseros, el  ha explicado como hacer innumerables flybacks, leete todo el hilo, ademas es facil, solo debes tener un nucleo de ferrita, aislante, mnucho hilo de cobre del grosor menor posible y paciencia, animate y al terminar sube fotos


----------



## jjra

Pues eso quiero, desmontarlo, aprobechar el núcleo, no tengo otro, y buscaré hilo para bobinar. Pero necesito saber como desmontar el núcleo y sacar lo que llevaba... Esta tarde haré una prueba para ver si lo desmonto.
Sería el hilo que llevan los electro imanes de los reles validos?
Esque tengo 5 relés rotos, y entonces sería reciclarlos jeje

Hola, acabo de conseguir desmontarlo con una llave de boca de perro, en vez de apretar, he metido la boca en el cuadrado del núcleo y he intentado abrir la llave. Os pongo algunas fotos. La última es con un nuevo Flyback de tv de b y n con una bombilla de 12 v con el filamento fundido.













Un saludo.


----------



## DavidFelipe

el nucleo esta perfecto para comenzar a bobinar  no olvides aislarlo primero


----------



## rau

si queres que te dure bastante vas a tener que darle unas cuantas vueltas de cinta aislante sino te van a saltar arcos a la ferrita y puffs! ademas para darle mayor aislacion le podes poner una capa de resina aislante; pero para eso vas a tener que esperar unas 6 horas entre bobinados,pero la aislacion aumenta considerablemente!. te lo digo porque yo estoy usando la resina para darle mayor aislacion al segundario de una bobina de tesla, y por el momento funciona de maravillas.
saludos!!!

mira para optener el arco amarillo lo mas importante el la potencia del circuito que alimenta a el flyback, como minimo tendria que tener 100w,en cuanto al numeros de vueltas no afecta tanto, oviamente que no menos de 800 vueltas y no mas de 2000, esto para que el arco no se vuelba "flaco y de un color azulado" ya que el color del arco lo da la intensidad de corriente y no el voltaje, si tenes 100w y el bobinado segundario del fllyback da unos 10kv la intensidad es relativamente alta como para que el arco sea "amarillo" pero a mas potencia mas espectacular es el arco.


----------



## jjra

Gracias por toda la información. Ya tengo experiencia con eso de saltar el arco al núcleo, puesto que eso fue algo que produjo que se quemara el mismo transformador de que aprovecho el núcleo, pero, la bobina de un relé con resistencia de 270 Ω sería bastante larga para bobinar el transformador dando 1100 vueltas? se podría unir el hilo de un relé con otro si me falta al bobinar el transformador? todo esto lo digo porque no tengo otro medio para conseguir hilo de ese calibre, ya que los transformadores que tengo viejos, tienen el hilo demasiado gordo, y algunos que tienen el secundario roto los voy a arreglar para volver a usarlos.
 He conseguido un flyback nuevo que alimentado con el circuito del 2n3055 y dos resistencias, consigo arcos azules pero alrededor del arco se ve algo de amarillo (como una capa mas ancha que el arco en si, que es de color amarillo)
PD: otras preguntas: como puedo quitar la capa aislante de un hilo tan fino? puedo aumentar la potencia del circuito del 2n3055 de alguna forma? como ejemplo, se pueden poner dos 2n3055 en paralelo?

Un cordial saludo


----------



## DavidFelipe

no, la bobina de un rele se queda corta, a mi parecer, aunque eso depende del rele, yo no lo usaria, ademas, de poder unir despues, se puede unir, recuerda el principio de funcionamiento de un inductor, cuando la corriente varia en el inductor, y el flujo de este es canalizado por una vara de hierro, o algun conductor ( no siempre, en el caso de la ferrita, la ventaja es que la ferrita esta diseñada para altas frecuencias) esto genera un flujo de electrones en la segunda, asi que desde que haya continuidad, el otro devanado se exitará, pero claro que si lo haces con otro calibre despues de acabado el del rele, los resultados finales variarán. pero puedes probar y comentarnos como te fue


----------



## jjra

Pues lo probaré pero no se como quitar la laca aislante del hilo. Segun he probado hasta ahora, he hecho una sola capa del transformador, la capa es de 2 cm de ancho, y uno de diámetro, y no he notado mucho (por   no decir que no he notado nada) que haya disminuido la cantidad restante de bobina del relé

Un saludo

PD: De nuevo agradezco vuestro interés por ayudarme.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Eso es porque las capas exteriores son mas anchas de diametro,  cuando vayas en la mitad, se acabarán mas rapido obviamente, en ciando a la laca esta se quita SOLO en donde se van a hacer uniones, o luego de terminado el trafo, los extremos, supongo que ya sabias pero por si acaso , esta es facil de quitar con un fosforo, y luego lijas con cuidado, le pasas estaño y queda, procura poco estaño, si quesa muy grueso se partira el hilo, buena suerte con tu trafo


----------



## jorger

rau dijo:


> pero para eso vas a tener que esperar unas 6 horas entre bobinados,pero la aislacion aumenta considerablemente!. te lo digo porque yo estoy usando la resina para darle mayor aislacion al segundario de una bobina de tesla, y por el momento funciona de maravillas.


A qué te refieres con bobina de tesla?? que yo sepa solo tienen una capa en el secundario..
No confundas un flyback con una bobina de tesla, que porque digan en cienciafacil que es una tesla, no es cierto.



> mira para optener el arco amarillo lo mas importante el la potencia del circuito que alimenta a el flyback, como minimo tendria que tener 100w


Con 60w es mas que suficiente, pero ojo, con el driver zvs porque es de los mas eficientes que exsisten.



> ,en cuanto al numeros de vueltas no afecta tanto, oviamente que no menos de 800 vueltas y no mas de 2000, esto para que el arco no se vuelba "flaco y de un color azulado" ya que el color del arco lo da la intensidad de corriente y no el voltaje, si tenes 100w y el bobinado segundario del fllyback da unos 10kv la intensidad es relativamente alta como para que el arco sea "amarillo" pero a mas potencia mas espectacular es el arco


 
He visto flybacks que con su driver original (~60w), sacan 10kv rms (si, reales, el arco empieza desde los 10mm) un arco más llamativo que con el driver zvs conectado a 12v.

La potencia es importante, pero mucho más lo es el rendimiento del circuito porque si por ejemplo, tienes montado el del 555 (bastante mediocre), te consume 50w pero resulta que a la salida solo tienes 10w eficaces... con eso no vamos a ninguna parte.

Por eso no recomiendo mucho el del 555, puede servir para primeras pruebas pero si quieres algo serio, no sirve por ser poco eficiente.

Un saludo.


----------



## DavidFelipe

> La potencia es importante, pero mucho más lo es el rendimiento del circuito porque si por ejemplo, tienes montado el del 555 (bastante mediocre)



Le tenés odio profundo a este humilde Ic, jejejeje mentiras, entiend a que te refieres, jorger, me preguntaba si no me pordrias pasar el pcb del zvs, se que es muy simple, pero ahora trabajo en otra pcb u.u


----------



## jorger

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Le tenés odio profundo a este humilde Ic, jejejeje mentiras, entiend a que te refieres, jorger, me preguntaba si no me pordrias pasar el pcb del zvs, se que es muy simple, pero ahora trabajo en otra pcb u.u


 
jajaja bueno lo del 555 para que algunos no lo tomen a mal, dije mediocre en cuanto a estas cosas.Lo he probado varias veces y no me convence el resultado.
El pcb del zvs? yo cuando lo monté en perforada no hice un diseño previo del layout, lo hice según la marcha porque es un circuito bastante simple .
Igual en la red vi un diseño de pcb para este, busca en imagenes de google ''zvs driver pcb'', seguro que sale alguno.

Saludos!.


----------



## jjra

Hola. He comenzado a bobinar. Ya llevo 3 capas con bastantes vueltas, y todavía no se ha gastado el hilo de la bobina del rele, aunque pronto tendré que empezar a usar otro carrete


----------



## rau

no me confundo, en la tesla le puse resina porque me saltaban arcos desde el segundario asia el primario!.
aviamente que el rendimiento del circuito influye,pero yo me referia a un circuito con un 80/85% de rendimiento! en cuanto al mejor circuito el premio se lo lleva el ZVS por ahora! seguro que con un sircuito como el que yo tenia con un buxxx era pesimo, pero consumia a lo loco el transistor se ponia como para freir churros y el arco no era la gran cosa! por eso es que arme el zvs que vos te armaste, pero con mosfet mas "truchos" de 18A.
saludos!

jira el rele era de 220v o de 12v? si era de 220v seguro te va a servir  pero si es de 12v


----------



## jjra

solo se que en el relé ponía 270Ω y alimentado con 12 voltios funcionaba, pero ahora que me acuerdo, tenía uno de 220 voltios y otro que ponía 24 voltios


----------



## jjra

Muchas gracias a todos. He conseguido que funcione por un segundo pero despues falló, ni siquiera tubo tiempo de hechar humo, simplementa dejo de foncionar a unos segundo y ya esta... investigaré a ver que pasa. Pero al encederlo dejé un cable al lado y he visto saltar un arco


----------



## rau

con el de 220v te alcanza para armarte como 3 flyback.
aca les dejo un arco bien amarillo!!!!! pero nos es un flyback es un transformador de microondas! (2200v 300mA).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ug0To5YG8Aw

 perdón por postear algo no relacionado a un flyback, pero creo que vale la pena ver este arco!
saludos!!


----------



## rau

davidfelipe no lo tengo en alta frecuencia, solo a 50hz y en cuanto al voltaje y amperio son letales!!! por eso uso una regla de 1m para unirlo con el gnd ,(un poco exagerado) 
saludos!!!


----------



## DavidFelipe

ah de ser por la intensidad que parece que tuviera alta frecuencia ya sabes, la alta frecuencia quema, jejeje excelente ese trafo, esperare a que acabe de morir el microondas de la casa, ya tiene varias averias xd


----------



## DOSMETROS

Es normal que el 2N3055 y el disipador se calienten .

Si te quema el dedo haciendote ampollas . . .  eso ya es preocupante  !

Si no podés soportar el dedo sobre el disipador por más de dos segundos , andarás por los 70 u 80 grados , podés utilizar el mismo ventilador "soplando" aire a las resistencias y al disipador.

Saludos !


----------



## jjra

Ya que en este tema se habla de HV; hoy he bajado a mi huerto, y en una habitación tenía unos tubos de neon, les he sacado el transformador, y voy a hacer proximamente pruebas. Ya os contaré...
En la salida del trafo pone: 2000v, 16ma, 26 KHZ. 

Un saludo


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Si quieren rebobinar un Flyback tiene que tener en cuenta la alimentación de entrada y la tensión que se desea de salida por ejemplo de doy una mini receta de los miles de flyback que rebobine para mis SSTC:

 Primero a bobinar una 35 Vueltas y le aisló con mica o pueden usar cinta papel y barniz para artesanos y después arriba bobinamos la bobina secundaria la cual es conveniente saber la impedancia de entrada para no tener perdida y que entregue la mayor efectividad en mi caso 1500 vueltas consta de 15 capas de 100 giros al circuito lo alimento de 35Volts, pero se puede alimentar con 50Volts es la tensión máxima de ruptura del transistor en mi caso el BU208A y los aislamientos que separa la primaria a la secundaria.

Para que no se caliente le transistor tienen que tener un circuito snubber que consta de una resistencia y un capacitor con un buen diodo damper externo yo diría un de la línea FL


----------



## rau

y el capacitador debe ser de por lo menos 200v, o me equivoco?, yo cuando usaba un bu208(creo), al tenerlo en funcionamiento por unos 30s se ponia a mas de 120 grados,para lograr enfriaarlo yo lo ponia con la carcasa para abajo y lo colocaba en un platito con agua helada!!!! pero con cuidado de que el agua no tocase los pin del transistor, pero eso era porque tenia un circuito bastante mediocre, y la mayoria de la potencia se transformaba en calor!!   quizas suba un video para que vean lo que calienta ese transistor(si es que lo encuentro), jeje pero no es nada practico aser lo que yo asia,pero ni con un cooler lograba refrigerarlo, asique no tenia otra!!
saludos!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin

rau dijo:


> y el capacitador debe ser de por lo menos 200v, o me equivoco?, yo cuando usaba un bu208(creo), al tenerlo en funcionamiento por unos 30s se ponia a mas de 120 grados,para lograr enfriaarlo yo lo ponia con la carcasa para abajo y lo colocaba en un platito con agua helada!!!! pero con cuidado de que el agua no tocase los pin del transistor, pero eso era porque tenia un circuito bastante mediocre, y la mayoria de la potencia se transformaba en calor!!   quizas suba un video para que vean lo que calienta ese transistor(si es que lo encuentro), jeje pero no es nada practico aser lo que yo asia,pero ni con un cooler lograba refrigerarlo, asique no tenia otra!!
> saludos!!!



el calientamiento tiene que ver con la sobre tensión de apertura de la bobina en el caso del BU208 es de 1600Vpp colector/emisor si entre estoy hay fugas se recalentara por mas que este trabajando a 500mA por eso uno no se tiene que fijar en la corriente continua de trabajo sino la de pico que es de 15A y créeme es mucho para este lo máximo que lo lleve es a 9A y no calentó por que el capacitor y la resistencia me suprimían la chispa entre colector y emisor fue un buen snubber 

Posdata;
 me gustaria ver ese video con el disipador saludos genio


----------



## Facuu

Hola gente del foro , actualmente termine de hacer mi bobina de tesla con un flyback de televisor blanco y negro ... utilizando los pasos de http://www.cienciafacil.com/tesla.html , la cuestión es que me entrega en la salida unos 2.5cms como mucho de arco , conectado a 12volts.

La pregunta que me hacia era como hacer para aumentar el arco voltaico sin la necesidad de aumentarle la tension de entrada bruscamente ( con 19volts me levanta mucho la temperatura del 3055 y tengo miedo que se queme o produzca alguna falla en el circuito).

Muchas gracias y espero respuesta.


Facu,


----------



## DOSMETROS

Para elevar el voltaje , necesariamente tenes que elevar el de excitación , la magia no existe , por otro lado esos flybacks fueron diseñados para trabajar a 12 kV y vos ya lo estás llevando a 25 kV .

Una solución es agregar otro flyback blanco y negro con otro bobinado primario idéntico de 5 espiras , puesto en serie con el otro pero conectado en contrafase.

Conectás las masas de los fly-backs entre si y obtenés el doble de chispa entre punta y punta.

También se puede probar con el bobinado que te dije puesto en paralelo con el otro.

Saludos !


----------



## Facuu

No se me va a complicar mucho porque no dispongo de otro flyback , sino bueno veo la forma de realizarlo haciendo la " verdadera" bobina de tesla. Para eso si tengo materiales.

Mas alla de que no lo voy a poder hacer, te agradesco muchisimo por la ayuda lo voy a tener en cuenta para futuros proyectos o en el caso de que me regalen uno 

Facu,


----------



## jjra

Hola. Yo para aumentar la longitud del arco, estoy por hacer este driver, parecido al que usas, y que yo también uso. Mira el video de demostración:





Ahí esta alimentado con 42 voltios CC.
Aquí el diagrama adjunto en el vídeo:






Yo estoy decidido a montarlo, pero hay que tener mucho cuidado con el aislamiento del Flyback, a mi flyback antiguo le paso eso y se quemó. Para este driver utilizaré otro pero de tv en color con mejor aislamiento.

Un saludo


----------



## DavidFelipe

Dos metros tiene razon, la magia no existe, para sacarle mas voltaje de salida a un flyback con el mismo voltaje, solo queda cambiar el driver, o modificar el existente, el rendimiento del driver determinara el voltaje y corriente de salida, como haz de saber, por siimple induccion magnetica es que al invertir un trafo su corriente de salida sera mucho mas pequeña que la que llevan los pulsos, lo tanto que disminuya depende del driver, y el voltaje aumenta obvio pero un alto voltaje con pocos ma 0,02 ma no sirven casi para nada, hasta el momento el zvs es el mejor, si le pones mosfets de mas amperios uff de lujo compensando la ganancia obviamennte, tambken a veces al quitar el zener mejora la cosa, es cuestion de probar, buscalo en el foro y armalo, no recomendaria elevar el voltaje de exitacion ya que el flyback si es echo manual, puede hacer arcos.

En cuanto al driver de la imagen funciona bien, pero con varios voltios de mas usar 45 voltios tal vez pueda ser exagerado para el resultado, pero seguro valdra la pena


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Facuu dijo:


> Hola gente del foro , actualmente termine de hacer mi bobina de tesla con un flyback de televisor blanco y negro ... , la cuestión es que me entrega en la salida unos 2.5cms como mucho de arco , conectado a 12volts.
> 
> La pregunta que me hacia era como hacer para aumentar el arco voltaico sin la necesidad de aumentarle la tension de entrada bruscamente ( con 19volts me levanta mucho la temperatura del 3055 y tengo miedo que se queme o produzca alguna falla en el circuito).
> 
> Muchas gracias y espero respuesta.
> 
> 
> Facu,



Si lo estas alimentando con 12V incrementa una vuelta a la bobina de feedback y cambia la resistencia de 27 Ohm por una de 120 Ohm 





jjra dijo:


> Hola. Yo para aumentar la longitud del arco, estoy por hacer este driver, parecido al que usas, y que yo también uso. Mira el video de demostración:
> 
> Ahí esta alimentado con 42 voltios CC.
> Aquí el diagrama adjunto en el vídeo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo estoy decidido a montarlo, pero hay que tener mucho cuidado con el aislamiento del Flyback, a mi flyback antiguo le paso eso y se quemó. Para este driver utilizaré otro pero de tv en color con mejor aislamiento.
> 
> Un saludo




Ves aquí es el mismo tesla simple solo que trae un excelente snubber  (el diodo y el capacitor entre el emisor y el colector del transistor) que te permite trabajar con una tensión mayor. (ojo que el flyback en este video es uno de TV color)

jjra excelente hallazgo un excelente elevador de tensión.


----------



## jjra

Gracias por vuestras palabras. Solo os puedo decir que no lo podré montar hasta unas semanas adelante.  por ciertos motivos que mejor no contar. Pero igual para navidad si lo monto.
Tengo un transformador de un viejo amplificador con dos secundarios de 27v y parece que de 200VA. Rectificando saldrian 35v o cerca. Me valdría para alimentación.

Un saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS

sstc dijo:


> Ves aquí es el mismo *tesla simple* solo que trae un excelente snubber (el diodo y el capacitor entre el emisor y el colector del transistor) que te permite trabajar con una tensión mayor. (ojo que el flyback en este video es uno de TV color)


 
*Tesla simple*  , eso es simplemente una bobina de Ruhmkorff , la Tesla usa eso más un disrruptor (en serie o en paralelo) más OTRA bobina-transformador 

Saludos !


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Tesla simple*  , eso es simplemente una bobina de Ruhmkorff , la Tesla usa eso más un disrruptor (en serie o en paralelo) más OTRA bobina-transformador
> 
> Saludos !



es cierto, tampoco es Ruhmkorff coil el punto es no debatir en detalles porque si tiras en San Google palabras como Single Tesla Coil o SSTC new class E dropea mejor lo mío es tratar de generar un clima de que trate de obtener algo que quieren si vamos al lado científico perdóname, pero hay no me interesa llega disculpa.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No es un detalle , *es una distorsión de la información científica  *, y ésto es un Foro Técnico , no un Blog-Bricolage .

Y no voy a debatir , solamente te lo muestro , por otro lado si no te interesaba el debate . . . simplemente no lo hubieras contestado.

Cuando Ruhmkorff hizo su bobina , no existían los transistores y funcionaba del mismo modo que los viejos timbres. y por eso te puse el enlace para que lo vieras. Y logicamente era un nucleo de hierro , abierto , sin ferrita ni entrehierros.

Tampoco había buenos barnices aislantes , así que el alambre de cobre era aislado con una o dos capas de hilo de algodón enrollado encima. Calculá que una bobina de esas medía 25 cm de diámetro y unos 60 cm de largo , solo por el lugar que ocupaban las aislaciones.
















Saludos !


----------



## jjra

Hola, he montado el driver que os mostre mensajes atrás. 

-No tenía resistencias de 22Ω ni de 560Ω, así que he reunido algunas, las he colocado en serie y he conseguido los valores exactos.

-El diodo usado es un 6A20.

-El condensador es de 0'33µf, y 1000 voltios, supongo que servirá.

-El transistor es el 2n3055.

Aquí las fotos del montaje:




















Si hay algún componente que creais que no me sirva, comunicadmelo, antes de quemar otros componentes .
Proximamente lo probare con el flyback de tv de B y N haber que hace, pero ocn cuidado con la aislación, pero cuando tenga uno de color... os pondre fotos del resultado.

Un saludo


----------



## Don Plaquetin

hola *jjra* buen trabajo, muy buen trabajo se ve genial 

El capacitor esta bien en el circuito dice de 33 a 680 nanoF, y el tuyo es de 330nanoF 1000V mejor, mucho mejor.

El diodo 6A20 es de 200Volts y el equivalente tiene que ser el 6A100 que es de 1000Volts como el 1N4007 pruébalo, pero ten cuidado... (no es el amperaje sino el voltaje)


----------



## jjra

Hola a todos. Os quiero hacer una pregunta. He encontrado un flyback de un viejo televisor en color. Y he encontrado el siguiente diagrama del transformador. Lo entiendo en parte pero no al completo ¿Alguien me ayuda a descifrarlo? Por ejemplo ¿Que significa 220vpp? etc... Desde ya os doy las gracias compañeros.


Un saludo


----------



## KompressoR

Vpp significa voltios pico a pico. El voltage pico a pico es la diferencia entre el valor máximo y el valor mínimo de la onda de corriente alterna, por ejemplo, si tenemos una corriente alterna de 120V ¡PICO! (en la cresta positiva o negativa) el valor pico a pico es de 240V.
Pongo en mayuscula lo de "pico" porque no es lo mismo que valor RMS. En la corrinte domésttica (de Argentina) tenemos en el toma 220V RMS pero en realidad son 310V que equivalen a 620Vpp. Busca en internet para ampliar información.


----------



## jjra

Muchas Gracias Kompressor. Me seguiré informando por ahí.
Un saludo


----------



## jorger

jjra dijo:


> Hola a todos. Os quiero hacer una pregunta. He encontrado un flyback de un viejo televisor en color. Y he encontrado el siguiente diagrama del transformador. Lo entiendo en parte pero no al completo ¿Alguien me ayuda a descifrarlo? Por ejemplo ¿Que significa 220vpp? etc... Desde ya os doy las gracias compañeros.


Antes de nada, este tema SOLO es para hacer un flyback de forma casera, NO para averiguar los pines de los que encuentras por ahí.Para eso hay varios temas, pero este seria mejor no mezaclar cosas para tener un minimo de orden..

Lo segundo, los bobinados que hacen referencia a una tensión ''Vpp'' no son más que *secundarios* adicionales de baja tensión que se usan para otras funciones del tv.. lo demás ya te lo ha explicado KompressoR.

Un saludo.


----------



## jjra

Buenos dias. Mirad la lástima que he hecho con el núcleo  un flyback de tv en b y n roto  :




Creo que al intentar que se separaran las dos partes del núcleo metiendo la llave de boca de perro, no cedio por donde debía, dino que se ha partido en 4 trozos, y quería saber, ¿se puede pegar con cianocrilato o algo...  He conseguido que el carrete en el que está bobinado no haya sufrido ningún daño, lo desbobinare como pueda y lo bobinaré a mano, a ver que pasa.

A la espera de respuestas y/o recomendaciones, muchas gracias.

Un saludo


----------



## DavidFelipe

Si se puede pegar, y segun mi experiencia, no se pierde rendimiento, a la proxima, los nucleos de ferrita se separan con agua hirviendo, se sumergen durante 5 minutos y luego se despegan, saludos


----------



## jjra

Gracias. Luego lo pego . Ahora otra cosa, como se consugue que la alta tensión salga por un solo cable, en vez de los 2, igual que ocurre con un flyback de tv en b y n sin midificar, que si pones el dedo en el lado del bobinado que lleva AT y te salta un arco al dedo, pero en el otro terminal no pasa eso, como se consigue? . 

Un saludo


----------



## jorger

jjra dijo:


> Gracias. Luego lo pego . Ahora otra cosa, como se consugue que la alta tensión salga por un solo cable, en vez de los 2, igual que ocurre con un flyback de tv en b y n sin midificar, que si pones el dedo en el lado del bobinado que lleva AT y te salta un arco al dedo, pero en el otro terminal no pasa eso, como se consigue? .
> 
> Un saludo


Se consigue poniendo muchas vueltas en el secundario... de 1.000 en adelante.
No entiendo una cosa, si ya tenías un flyback que funcionaba bien, para que lo desarmas? además has roto el núcleo en muchas partes y eso puede suponer una diferencia .


----------



## jjra

Si estaba roto. No lo parece pero lo sobrecargue un poco y dejó de funcionar. Gracias por la informacion, ya llevo 5 capas de 80 vueltas bobinadas.

Un Saludo


----------



## jjra

Ya he acabado de bobinar el Flyback. Le he dado 400 vueltas mas o menos, a lo mejor me faltan, que es seguro, pero veré los resultados... Según el tester, tiene una resistencia de 400 Ω, creo que algo falla. Ya lo provaré


----------



## jorger

jjra dijo:


> Ya he acabado de bobinar el Flyback. Le he dado 400 vueltas mas o menos, a lo mejor me faltan, que es seguro, pero veré los resultados... Según el tester, tiene una resistencia de 400 Ω, creo que algo falla. Ya lo provaré



400Ω? me parece medio mucho.Con esa cantidad de vueltas no deberías sobrepasar los 60-70Ω

Limpia bien el esmalte de los extremos porque lo mismo no te hace buen contacto y por eso te marca mal.. o también puede ser que se haya quebrado el hilo (no del todo) y por eso te da lectura exagerada.
Y si... 400 vueltas es poco.Normalmente los flybacks llevan de 900 vueltas en adelante.
Saludos!.


----------



## jjra

Hola. Ya he probado el Flyback con 400 vueltas. Tenías razón Jorger, no saca casi nada de arco, el arco empieza cuando se juntan los 2 terminales, y se estira hasta 3 o 4 mm, y tiene poca intensidad. De todas formas puedo seguir bobinandolo sin perder lo ya bobinado, lo deje preparado para eso. Lo bobiné con el hilo de una bobina de un relé de 230V. Estoy contento porque al menos he conseguido el efecto y hace algo, y ademas, hace lo que quería, la AT sale por un cable (por el que voy a seguir bobinando), y por el otro terminal no hace nada, solo es GND. Seguiré con él proximamente. Pruebas hechas con el circuito del 2N3055.

Un saludo


----------



## KompressoR

nahu, las lampas de lava no se hacen con flyback´s, lo que vos querés es una bola de plasma. 

Este circuito funciona perfectamente: http://tonic-lab.com/img/highvoltage/2N3055/scheme2.gif

Si le pones un capacitor de 470nF entre colector y emisor va a aumentar el rayo de alto voltaje. 
Ponele un buen disipador al 2n3055. Yo lo probé hasta con 42VCC.


----------



## jjra

El 2n3055 que usaste alimentándolo con 42 VDC estaba a prueba de balas?, el mio lo puse a 24 voltios y se quemó el 2n3055 . Voy a probar ese circuito con un transistor de mas voltaje que me encontré. Por cierto, este temas es para hacer un flyback casero, no para hablar de eso..

Un saludo


----------



## KompressoR

jjra dijo:
			
		

> El 2n3055 que usaste alimentándolo con 42 VDC estaba a prueba de balas?, el mio lo puse a 24 voltios y se quemó el 2n3055 . Voy a probar ese circuito con un transistor de mas voltaje que me encontré. Por cierto, este temas es para hacer un flyback casero, no para hablar de eso..
> 
> Un saludo



jajajaja, La caída de voltaje lleva la tensión a 22VCC jajaja. Pero ahora voy a probar con otro transformados de 220 a 36 5A aprox. Para ver si no cae tanto la tensión.


----------



## jjra

Pues usa otro transistor, que el 2n3055 no aguanta esa tensión, he quemado al menos 4 o 5 de esos por sobrecarga y no llegaba a los 30V .

Un saludo


----------



## alcorte

poray es medio tarde... pero si siguen teniendo problemas con el aslamiento lo que pueden hacer es bañar la bobina en barniz aislante, eso les va ayudar bastante... nosotros cuando hacemos bobinas que no van a estar en aceite, lo que hacemos es meterla en barniz y hacerle vacio para que penetre bien.... y mejor aun usar papel aislante que pueda absorber el barniz, no ese plastico (maylar) que usan, que es muy bueno igual. nosotros hacemos las capas (dependiendo de la bobina) papel+maylar+papel.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

un truco de la vieja escuela

 para los que quieren arma un flyback ByN sabiendo que no lo pueden conseguir la idea es conseguir un nucleo de flyback comun de los que traen el triplicador en fin todo el juego completo...

una vez sacado el nucleo que es muy facil de sacar lo usas pero acostado y tendra mayor espacio para la bobina secundaria para llegar a la 2000N esta se bobina en un tubo de 1" dando 40N (seran 50 capas por lo que tendran que usar alambre muy fino en mi caso reciclo el alambre secundario de la bochitas de bobina de ignicion de coches las cuales se le quema el primario) y sapararla con cinta amarilla luego que le quede un disco lo unden es parafina o algun material aislante esto sin colocarle el nucleo y despues de soldarle los cable de los extremos luego se colocar el nucleo les vailara y es la idea por que esa distancia sara para colocar parafina o material aislante para que quede bien centrada usen varrillas de plastico o madera esta ultima si la usan despues de agregar la parafina sacarlas si no tienen parafina plastico deretido pero este proceso es mas complejo 

Cordial saludo... si consigo una de las mia subo una foto...

posdata: el alambre de bochita sirve para bobinar los tubos secundarios de los SSTC


----------



## DOSMETROS

Te cuento que en mi experiencia personal , no "sumerjo" la bobina , ya que entonces le queda aire adentro , y si bien tengo con que hacer vacío . . . me da mucha fiaca-vagancia , lo que hago es colgar la bobina en el barniz , pero que solo toque un poco, entonces por capilaridad va subiendo y desplazando al aire , luego lo bajo otro poco y finalmente la dejo sumergida con unos milímetros por fuera , y eso permite que termine de salir el aire. Si la sumergís de una se forma una envoltura-burbuja de barniz y entonces adentro queda lleno de aire .

La sutil diferencia es sumergirla de una o tomarse unos 15 minutos 

Saludos !


----------



## alcorte

Opino igual que vos... lo que pasa es que yo lo hago asi porque como tengo la cabina para hacer vacio, no me queda ninguna burbuja. otra cosa muy buena es el uso de parafina, pero eso ya es mas para cuando tenes el trafo en una cuba, la ventaja que tiene es que es mucho mas facil de sellar la cuba que si usaras aceite, te queda muy liviana tambien. nosotros la usamos en trafos de 30kv y funciona perfecto.

Otra cosa que sirve es agregarle unos margenes de papel aislante en cada capa, eso te va ayudar a evitar las descargas axiales hacia el nucleo.

No quiero ser soberbio, pero tengo bastante experiencia bobinando transformadores de alta tension, asi que cualquier cosa que pueda ayudar, sera un placer.

Espero que sirva de algo.
Saludos.


----------



## DavidFelipe

tengo una pregunta offtopic y tal vez elemental, pero que me gustaria me sea aclarada como funcionan los accionadores de los encendedores "tic-tac" Ya que estos traen una especie de tanque muy pequeño y en mi caso botan una chispa de casi 1 centimetro y el funcionamiento es mecanico.


----------



## jorger

DavidFelipe dijo:


> tengo una pregunta offtopic y tal vez elemental, pero que me gustaria me sea aclarada como funcionan los accionadores de los encendedores "tic-tac" Ya que estos traen una especie de tanque muy pequeño y en mi caso botan una chispa de casi 1 centimetro y el funcionamiento es mecanico.



Eso funciona por algo llamado ''piezoelectricidad''.. es algo muy simple.Dos materiales piezoeléctricos chocan con fuerza y eso es lo que produce una tensión elevada.

Saludos!.


----------



## DavidFelipe

sabia que era elemental jeje gracias jorger


----------



## DOSMETROS

Primeramente fueron cristales y luego cerámicas piezoeléctricas , si las curvás generan un polo positivo de un lado y un negativo del otro , si la curvás hacia el otro lado , se invierten los polos. Ejemplo micrófonos.

Por otro lado el proceso es reversible , si le entregás corriente , se curvan (tweeters piezoeléctricos)

Esos aparatos o tienen un sistema que le da un terrible golpe a dos cerámicas opuestas , o mediante un sistema de palanca le generan terribles presiones.

http://pacorel.blogspot.com/2009/11/que-es-la-piezoelectricidad.html


----------



## Don Plaquetin

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Te cuento que en mi experiencia personal , no "sumerjo" la bobina , ya que entonces le queda aire adentro



​
Fijate que es al reves se sumerjes en parafina para sacar el aire y el barniz se aplica con un pincel cuando terminas una capa y hay aplicas la cinta, tengo 2 libro que dicen el mismo procedimiento...


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ Quienes , cuando y bajo cuales circunstancias escribieron esos libros ? 

Obvio que los bobinados de motores solamente se pincelean , o se hornean y barnizan , pero es por otro motivo , para evitar que los cables se muevan "cuando hacen fuerza" y se pelajeen entre ellos mismos.

Yo hablo de cuando se pretende mayor aislación como en los Flybacks o transformadores de alta tensión como los de luz de neon.


----------



## alcorte

Fijate que eso de pincelada, se usa mas que nada para fijar los papapeles al bobinado, para que no se gire el bobinado. y si hacen eso solo, seguramente es porque la bobina va en aceite, y el barniz evitaria que el aceite se inpregne en los papeles.

Los procesos que dije yo, son solamente en casos en que el barniz o la parafina son la unica aislacion.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Lo que no se , y me parece que no , es si los sumergidos en aceite (de distribución de media tensión a baja) antes de sumergirlos los barnizan , me parece que no.


----------



## alcorte

Nono, ni siquiera usan barniz, directamente en aceite.

Este es un ejemplo: es un trafo de abb


----------



## alcorte

jorger, vi que tenes montado el zvs driver, que diodos usaste, porque cada circuito que veo usan distintos.


----------



## jorger

alcorte dijo:


> jorger, vi que tenes montado el zvs driver, que diodos usaste, porque cada circuito que veo usan distintos.


Basta con que sean diodos rápidos.El modelo no es nada crítico.. puedes poner los que se te antoje.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

el *pole *como me gusta ese video mira si tuviera esa bobiandora    lo de el aceite la bobchits de la bobina de alta que van e los autos trae el mismo aceite y aisla y refrijera muy bien, pero el cancer no te lo saca ni montoto...


----------



## alcorte

Jorger, muchas gracias.

SSCT, porque decis lo del cancer, que tipo de aceite tienen esas bobinas. porque si tienen el mismo que es de los trafo de media/alta tension, no producen cancer.
ah y yo tengo una bobinadora, de ese tamaño, es un torno viejo que lo cortamos y convertimos en bobinadora. es como vos decis muy lindo bobinar ahi porque son bobinas de gran tamaño, ahora si te la regalo cuando hay que sacar la bobina terminada.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

alcorte dijo:


> Jorger, muchas gracias.
> 
> SSCT, porque decis lo del cancer, que tipo de aceite tienen esas bobinas. porque si tienen el mismo que es de los trafo de media/alta tension, no producen cancer.
> ah y yo tengo una bobinadora, de ese tamaño, es un torno viejo que lo cortamos y convertimos en bobinadora. es como vos decis muy lindo bobinar ahi porque son bobinas de gran tamaño, ahora si te la regalo cuando hay que sacar la bobina terminada.



lo digo porque hay fabricantes que usan aceites PCV aun y tienes que tener cuidado no todos estan regularizados... y sabes lo contaminantes que son...

la bobinadora usa pinzas de agarre (son brazoz que aprietan y aflojan) originalmente y despues las retiras ya sea como tu dices con las manos o usas un metodo para sacarlas con otro brazo que la lleve al banco de trabajo, pero esas bobinas no pesan mas de 10Kg recuerda que es el nucleo lo que pesa mas...


----------



## alcorte

hola sstc, ya casi ninguna fabrica lo usa, o por lo menos lo que vienen a la empresa a reparar o lo que voy a ensayar no tiene, 

y lo de la bobinadora, todo depende de que tipo de bobina hagas, a mi me a tocado hacer transformadores y reactores que pesan mas de 100 kg solo la bobina, hice transformadores que el primario se bobina con alambre de 5 mm, y despues mas de 60.000 vueltas en el secundario, a eso sumale el papel, y te aseguro que pesa mas de 100kg. y cuando le montas el nucleo ya se va a 700 u 800 kg., y yo para sacarla de la maquina tengo un aparejo para levantarla, pero con eso y todo es fastidio hacerlo, jajajaj.

lamentablemente por el momento no tengo ninguna foto de ese transformador, pero en la semana le saco y te las subire.

saludos.


----------



## alcorte

Termine mi zvs-driver.


----------



## jorger

alcorte dijo:


> Termine mi zvs-driver.


Te quedó muy bien aunque es mejorable en cuanto a disposición de componentes 
Lo que no entiendo es una cosa: Por qué pusiste unas resistencias tan exageradas? si con que sean de 1/2w o de hasta 1/4w, sobra!! 

Un saludo!


----------



## alcorte

gracias jorger, te comento porque lo de las R, ya habia ido a comprar los irf y cuando volvi, me di cuenta de que no tenia unas resistencias de 470 mas chicas que esas (me sobraron del armado de un equipo), y me dio mucha fiaca salir a comprar de nuevo, y ademas me gusto como quedo. ahora se que se va a quemar todo menos las 2 resistencias...jajajaja


ahora me tengo que poner a bobinar el trafo, pero estoy haciendo cuentas para no equivocarme y que se queme.

saludos


----------



## jorger

alcorte dijo:


> gracias jorger, te comento porque lo de las R, ya habia ido a comprar los irf y cuando volvi, me di cuenta de que no tenia unas resistencias de 470 mas chicas que esas (me sobraron del armado de un equipo), y me dio mucha fiaca salir a comprar de nuevo, y ademas me gusto como quedo. ahora se que se va a quemar todo menos las 2 resistencias...jajajaja



Aaah vale, entiendo 
Tienes razón sobre eso último jajajaj

Saludos y disfruta del ZVS driver, sin duda uno de los mejores.


----------



## DavidFelipe

Jorger, si se bobina un transformador de alto voltaje, con hilo grueso, pero igual numero de vueltas, es decir, darle 800 o 1000 vueltas pero con hilo mas grueso, y calculando el otro devanado y feedback con la practica, es posible lograrse mucha mas intensidad? similar a como se logra la intensidad en los transformadores comerciales que crecen en tamaño, aunque se que eso depende tambien del nucleo y demas, pero en teoria sería posible no?


----------



## jorger

DavidFelipe dijo:


> Jorger, si se bobina un transformador de alto voltaje, con hilo grueso, pero igual numero de vueltas, es decir, darle 800 o 1000 vueltas pero con hilo mas grueso, y calculando el otro devanado y feedback con la practica, es posible lograrse mucha mas intensidad?


No, lo único que se consigue es perder el tiempo.A lo mucho se sacan de ahí 15 o 20mA siendo optimistas (con un driver normal no esperes más de 3 o 4mA) y no más.. asique no le veo mucho sentido poner hilo mas gordo para tan poca intensidad.. porque eso lo soporta hasta un hilo de 0.02mm de diámetro.

Todo tiene que ver con la potencia del driver.. aunque yo he usado el ZVS a 200w, con hilo muy fino en el secundario y funcionaba perfecto, un arco muy gordo de color blanco.. para hacerte la idea.Pero como la intensidad en sí es muy pequeña no hay ningun problema.Unas cuantas páginas atrás tengo un par de fotos de lo que menciono.

Saludos.


----------



## alcorte

jorger, una pregunta nada mas... que opinas de bobinar el secundario con un alambre de 0.02 o 0.03, para que te entren muchas mas vueltas que como lo armas vos con 0.3??


----------



## jorger

alcorte dijo:


> jorger, una pregunta nada mas... que opinas de bobinar el secundario con un alambre de 0.02 o 0.03, para que te entren muchas mas vueltas que como lo armas vos con 0.3??


Esa cifra era solo un ejemplo.
Como comprenderás no voy a bobinar con un hilo casi invisible que se rompe con solo mirarlo


----------



## alcorte

si es un fastidio, si la bobinadora no anda bien se te rompe siempre, y si tenes problemas con el pulso como yo ni te digo jajajaja. una sola vez bobine un trafito de 5 bobinados de los cuales 3 eran de 0.03 y nunca mas lo voy hacer de nuevo.


----------



## jjra

Yo hace poco he bobinado uno con el hilo de la bobina de un relé de 220 voltios, y es muy dificil, pero tube suerte, solo se partió una vez y pude hacer una unión, le puse 400 vueltas de ese hilo, lo alimente con el driver del 2n3055 y si apretabas muy bien el núcleo, te hacía arcos de 1 cm y una intensidad normal para el driver usado . Suerte con tu trafo

Un SALUDO


----------



## nahu

mario mza dijo:
			
		

> si pruebas con un tip 142 ya que tiene mejor ganancia al ser darlington ponle un buen disipador.


che mandame un buen circuito porque quiero hacer una bobina de tesla casera yo tengo 16 años pero trabajo de electrónica y se una banda pero necesito un buen circuito


----------



## jjra

nahu dijo:


> che mandame un buen circuito porque quiero hacer una bobina de tesla casera yo tengo 16 años pero trabajo de electronica y se una banda pero nececito un buen sircuito



Puedes usar el ZVS (zero voltaje switing), todo el mundo habla muy bien de este driver, saca muy buen rendimiento, no usa muchos componentes y es facil montarlo. Tiene poco consumo en comparación con la intensidad que saca en la alta tensión. Supongo que para una tesla te tiene que valer. Te dejo abajo el diagrama del driver y un vídeo de su funcionamiento. Puedes cambiar el valor de las vueltas, dicen que si haces por ejemplo 10+10 vueltas funciona mejor, según he oído, yo no lo he montado:











Saludos


----------



## nahu

ok voy a comprar los materiales y los voy a ser pero en ves de irfp250 puedo poner algún salida horizontal.yo ya probé los circuitos que llevan el 2N3055 pero se me quema después de un buen rato porque no tiene una buena excitación mira este es el circuito del 2N3055 http://www.cienciafacil.com/tesla.html pero no resulta porque quiero que tengo una buena chispa para despues hacer la grande con ese flyback también hay circuitos con 555 excitador pero no se explica bien como es el diagrama


----------



## jorger

nahu dijo:


> ok voy a comprar los materiales y los voy a ser pero en ves de irfp250 puedo poner algún salida horizontal.


Chee no tan rápido!! Ese circuito sólo funciona con MOSFETS.Olvídate por completo de los bipolares.



> Puedes cambiar el valor de las vueltas, dicen que si haces por ejemplo 10+10 vueltas funciona mejor


Nop.Con 10 vueltas lo que consigues es un consumo bastante reducido, acosta de perder longitud e intensidad de arco.
Yo como mucho pondría 7 u 8, y solo en el caso de alimentar el driver con no más de 35v
Saludos.


----------



## jjra

jorger dijo:


> [...]
> Nop.Con 10 vueltas lo que consigues es un consumo bastante reducido, acosta de perder longitud e intensidad de arco.
> Yo como mucho pondría 7 u 8, y solo en el caso de alimentar el driver con no más de 35v
> Saludos.


Bueno, yo no lo he montado, así que sabía que para menos consumo en vacío era mejor mas vueltas, pero claro yo no he hecho la prueba del rendimiento con diferentes vueltas, a ver si este verano me pongo y lo monto, cuando no haya instituto.

nahu, tranquilo, a mí tampoco me han funcionado algunos drivers para flyback... has intentado montar el ZVS? revisa que esta bien la polaridad de las bobinas primarias del flyback, si no no funcionará, has utilizado bipolares? estos no funcionan para el driver. Los zener son de 12 v?, en fin, puede ser cualquier error, una tonteria... Pero no hace falta decir tacos

Un saludo


----------



## nahu

Trate de usar salidas horizontales comunes de TV pero no funcionan lo único que pude lograr fue con el 2n3055 que arrancara el flyback pero yo quiero ponerle mas de 12v quiero ponerle 20v o 30v       
ya que me paso con las vueltas de excitador se me quema el transistor quiero algo sencillo compre y trate de armar el circuito anterior con los irf pero no paso nada ya que me pareció medio difícil el circuito si no quisiera armar uno con dos 2n3055 se me hace que estaría bueno o con MOSFET pero son difíciles de excitar


----------



## jorger

jjra dijo:


> Bueno, yo no lo he montado, así que sabía que para menos consumo en vacío era mejor mas vueltas


Es que el consumo en vacío es ridículo incluso con pocas vueltas (5).Alimentado con 12v ese consumo no supera los 300mA.. imagínate con 10, no debe pasar de los 150mA (o quizá menos)



> compre y trate de armar el circuito anterior con los irf pero no paso nada ya que me pareció medio difícil el circuito


Lo trataste de armar pero no pasó nada porque te parece complicado.. entonces lo armaste o no lo armaste? 
Ese circuito lo he montado más de una vez y te puedo decir que funciona a la primera.Si no te funcionó pudo haber sido un fallo tuyo, o simplemente los mosfets son truchos.
Y otra cosa...ese circuito de complicado no tiene nada en comparación con otros 
Saludos.


----------



## nahu

lo e montado pero no paso nada pero no entendi vien como van los mofeds va uno vien y el otro al reves? yo los puse vien derechos los dos segui los sircuitos vien pero para darme un poco de ayuda porque no me quedo claro  en ese sircuito es la posicion de los trancistores si me podes ayudar YO LOS PUSE ASI A LOS TRANCISTORES MIRA 

  B
  C
  E  EL OTRO LO PUSE IGUAL NOSE SI AY QUE DAR GUELTA UNO? POR ESO CAPAS NO ME ANDABA Y ME QUEMABA LOS SENER DE 12V


----------



## jorger

nahu dijo:


> lo e montado pero no paso nada pero no entendi vien como van los mofeds va uno vien y el otro al reves? yo los puse vien derechos los dos segui los sircuitos vien pero para darme un poco de ayuda porque no me quedo claro  en ese sircuito es la posicion de los trancistores si me podes ayudar YO LOS PUSE ASI A LOS TRANCISTORES MIRA
> 
> B
> C
> E  EL OTRO LO PUSE IGUAL NOSE SI AY QUE DAR GUELTA UNO? POR ESO CAPAS NO ME ANDABA Y ME QUEMABA LOS SENER DE 12V



Los dos van conectados de la misma forma, pasa que en el esquema los tiene pintados uno para cada lado para que se vea mas sencillo y puede confundir un poco, pero hay que fijarse a dónde va cada pata.

Y no es B,C,E.Sino G,D,S.En el mismo orden.
Sería así:
B (base) = G (gate)
C (colector) = D (drain)
E (emisor) = S (source)
Si tienes suficientes conocimientos no hace falta buscar qué es cada pata (en el símbolo) porque se ve a simple vista en el esquema..

Como comprenderás no vas a conectar el drain de un mosfet tipo N al negativo de la fuente.. con esto te quiero decir que se conectan los 2 igual.. fíjate en la simbología.

Saludos.


----------



## alcorte

jorger, hoy estuve probando mi driver, pero tengo una duda, es normal que el capacitor se caliente tanto que no se puede ni tocar?


----------



## jorger

alcorte dijo:


> jorger, hoy estuve probando mi driver, pero tengo una duda, es normal que el capacitor se caliente tanto que no se puede ni tocar?


Se suele calentar un poco pero sin llegar a esos extremos.Fíjate si está dañado.Se recomienda usar uno que soporte de 250v para arriba, si no se calientan y al pcoo tiempo se hinchan, quedando inservibles.

Otra solución es colocar 2 o 3 de menor valor en paralelo hasta llegar al valor deseado (0.7-0.9uF totales es una buena opción), para que el calor se disipe mucho mejor.

Saludos!.


----------



## alcorte

ah okok muchas gracias, el capacitor mio es como de 400v o algo asi, voy a probar de poner varios en paralelo a ver si mejora.

saludos.


----------



## nahu

http://es.scribd.com/arualr/d/50065139-TUBO-FLUORESCENTE-DE-12V mira hay esta la pagina con un sircuito espectacular mas sensillo y con aditarlo tendras unas chispas sorprendentes


----------



## jorger

nahu dijo:


> http://es.scribd.com/arualr/d/50065139-TUBO-FLUORESCENTE-DE-12V mira hay esta la pagina con un sircuito espectacular...


De espectacular no tiene nada la verdad.La razón es que tiene serios problemas de picos de tensión en los transistores, por lo que no suelen durar mucho y además se calientan bastante.
La potencia que da eso es pequeña.. asique no es el mejor candidato.

Hay mejores drivers que ese.Yo me quedo con el ZVS, hasta ahora no me ha fallado sin motivo y es de lo mejor en rendimiento.

Un saludo!.


----------



## Don Plaquetin

Hola 



alcorte dijo:


> jorger, hoy estuve probando mi driver, pero tengo una duda, es normal que el capacitor se caliente tanto que no se puede ni tocar?



Si se calienta y es normal tiene que ver con la frecuencia no mejor es usar capacitores de la etapa de fuente que son de 680nF 250V 400° esos son uno masa soportan todo el trabajo... 



alcorte dijo:


> ah okok muchas gracias, el capacitor mio es como de 400v o algo asi, voy a probar de poner varios en paralelo a ver si mejora.



Correcto, tienen que ir en paralelo para que aumente lo grados de temperatura de trabajo ejem: 3 de 220nF 205° 660nF 615°

Cordila saludo


----------



## alcorte

muchas gracias SSTC, mañana voy a probar estas modificaciones.


----------



## rau

a mi tambien se me calientan los condensadores, mas si uso el zvs como inductor. pero hasta ahora no a explotado ninguno, son de 400v y 1uF.


----------



## alcorte

muchachos: tengo un problema de temperatura con el zvs, ya cambie el capacitor y le puse 3x220 nF y solucione ese problema. ahora las que levantan bastante temperatura son las 2 resistencias de 470 ohm (consideren que son de 10W y en los diagramas recomiendan de 2 o 3 watts), ¿es normal o no? y los irfp250 casi no levantan nada de temperatura. 
ya revise todo el circuito y esta perfecto y anda bien no se a que se debe este problema.


----------



## jorger

alcorte dijo:


> ahora las que levantan bastante temperatura son las 2 resistencias de 470 ohm (consideren que son de 10W y en los diagramas recomiendan de 2 o 3 watts), ¿es normal o no?


Con decirte que a mi zvs le he sacado mas de 200w y las resistencias eran de 1/2watt.. no se calentaban nada, asique lo tuyo no es normal.
Yo en vez de ponerlas de 470Ω las puse de 1k..
Saludos.


----------



## alcorte

ah okok voy hacer ese cambio entonces


----------



## rau

en mi caso nunca se calentaron las resistencias,utilizando las de 470.  ni cuando lo alimentaba con casi 50v, por lo contrario los mosfet (irf640) se calentaban un monton, por eso nunca lo dejaba demasiado tiempo encendido.
saludos


----------



## nahu

E montado el circuito pero no me funciona . Quiere prender pero no aveces prende y tira muy pequeÑas chistas pero se apaga al segundo que puede ser ya revise todo como 10 beses medÍ todo y no hay ningÚn problema mal conectado no esta porque si no se quemarÍa y no se quema que me puede estar pasando lo conecte con 12v y nada apenitas de chispa.lo conecte con 30v y tampoco para mi que el circuito no sirve.
Me pueden ayudar les voy a mostrar fotos a ver si ice algo mal .



Me refiero al sircuito zvs que se encuentra en la pagina 17


----------



## jjra

nahu dijo:


> E montado el circuito pero no me funciona . Quiere prender pero no aveces prende y tira muy pequeÑas chistas pero se apaga al segundo que puede ser ya revise todo como 10 beses medÍ todo y no hay ningÚn problema mal conectado no esta porque si no se quemarÍa y no se quema que me puede estar pasando lo conecte con 12v y nada apenitas de chispa.lo conecte con 30v y tampoco para mi que el circuito no sirve.
> Me pueden ayudar les voy a mostrar fotos a ver si ice algo mal .
> 
> 
> 
> Me refiero al sircuito zvs que se encuentra en la pagina 17



Te voy a dar una breve respuesta, aunque yo no he probado el ZVS, como he dicho en otras ocasiones. Tu estás intentando probarlo, si yo fuera tu, lo primero que comprobaría es que los componentes son del valor adecuado y que están conectados como deben, esa puede ser una causa, la segunda, puede ser que la fuente de alimentación que usas no te valga, da igual si da 30V, si no tiene suficientes amperios, la caida de tensión al conectar el circuito es tan grande que no hace nada, y lo tercero que haría sería probar si hay algún componente estropeado. Espero que al menos eso te sirva, te daría instrucciones mas concretas pero, ya sabes, no he probado el ZVS.

Saludos


----------



## jorger

El circuito está más que probado, yo mismo lo he utilizado un monton de ocasiones y hasta para otros fines como fuente smps.Funcionar funciona a la primera, que hayas hecho algo mal es otra historia 
Primero de todo, comprueba que los mosfets no estén dañados, sean originales y que tengan una Rds muy baja.Que soporten mucha intensidad del orden de los 16A o más.Fijate que los diodos (imagino que habrás puesto diodos rápidos, los normales no valen !) estén bien colocados en el sentido correcto.. lo demás no tiene misterio.Es seguir el esquema y poco más.

Un saludo y suerte !

EDIT: 





> en mi caso nunca se calentaron las resistencias,utilizando las de 470. ni cuando lo alimentaba con casi 50v, por lo contrario los mosfet (irf640) se calentaban un monton, por eso nunca lo dejaba demasiado tiempo encendido.
> saludos


Con esa tensión y esos mosfets no esperes otra cosa...


----------



## nahu

Bueno gente e Hecho el circuito perfectamente lo que me sucedió fue que no funcionaba porque lo avía conectado con 12V al principio pero después conecte a 30v y funciono de maravilla pero no es lo que estoy buscando.Este circuito no tiene la eficiencia de el circuito 2n3055 en comparación el zvs dirige mas amperes que corriente en realidad no tiene nada de corriente puedo tocar la punta del flayback que no me pasa ni cosquilleo pero al puentear los secundarios sucede la chispa que es de alrededor de 3c .En cambio del circuito que lleva a cabo el 2n3055 con el mismo flyback que  a y si me gusta mas porque sin tocar nada ya se ve la punta del cable azul la corriente libre que atreves de la lampara puedo a ser la lampara de plasma casera.



Lo que necesito es un circuito que me de energía libre pero con algún excitador para el 2n3055.El único circuito que me sale con el 2n3055 es el de las resistencias de 240ohm y 47ohm que no sirve mucho porque se quema después de un rato yo ya probé a ser circuito oscilador con el ne555 pero no me sale ya provee cono 3 montados en plaquetas y no es que no sepa o que no tenga los materiales mi papa tiene un taller de electrónica y yo lo ayudo pero en fin quiero circuitos eficientes pero buenos


----------



## jorger

nahu dijo:


> ..no funcionaba porque lo avía conectado con 12V al principio pero después conecte a 30v y funciono de maravilla pero no es lo que estoy buscando.Este circuito no tiene la eficiencia de el circuito 2n3055 en comparación el zvs dirige mas amperes que corriente en realidad no tiene nada de corriente puedo tocar la punta del flayback que no me pasa ni cosquilleo pero al puentear los secundarios sucede la chispa que es de alrededor de 3c .


 
Con corriente te refieres a tension? El zvs no tiene nada que ver con el del 2n3005, le da mil vueltas en cuestiones de rendimiento.
No es que maneje más intensidad que tensión, lo que pasa es que es un circuito que le saca muchísima potencia a un flyback con distinta forma de onda, por eso no se ven los terminales ''azules'' cuando está en funcionamiento... pero habrás notado que juntando los dos terminales la diferencia es descomunal entre un driver y otro.

Saludos !


----------



## nahu

Si te entiendo correctamente pero yo quiero algun circuito que me aga ver los "terminales azules" para poder acer una lampara de plasma.si me pasan barios circuitos de como aser algo bueno me gustaría a serlo


----------



## jjra

nahu dijo:


> Si te entiendo correctamente pero yo quiero algun circuito que me aga ver los "terminales azules" para poder acer una lampara de plasma.si me pasan barios circuitos de como aser algo bueno me gustaría a serlo



Y acaso el ZVS no hace eso? también depende del flyback que uses, yo he probado diferentes flyback y cada uno hacía una cosa diferente. Para hacer la bola de plasma no necesitas que se te pongan azules los terminales, con tener alta tensión con corriente alterna a alta frecuencia ya lo puedes hacer, esto se consigue con un flyback de TV en blanco y negro. Se puede hacer con los de color, pero al sacar corriente continua es mucho mas dificil conseguir el efecto

Un saludo


----------



## nahu

Si Yo tengo taller de electrónica y e sacado blyback de tv viejos probé 3 de distintos modelos y no obtengo esos terminales que necesito obtengo unas chispas de 3cm o segun el flyback 4cm o 5cm pero los secundarios no asen chispa a masa por eso me extraña.Si no voy a acer el circuito del 2n3055 pero e tenido mala experiencia con ese circuito porque se me quema.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Mejor que el 2N3055 utilizá un TSH

Saludos !


----------



## nahu

Un TSH?Si podes pasame algún circuito


----------



## DOSMETROS

*T*ransistor
*S*alida
*H*orizontal

. . .  como pusiste que tenías taller de electrónica supuse lo entenderías . . .


----------



## nahu

E si tengo pilas de chasis y tengo casas de electrónica a 15 cuadras pero un salida horizontal como dices no es igual que el 2n3055 el salida horizontal necesita una buena excitación para acer el efecto que yo quiero lograr.Ya provee todos los salida horizontales y nada por eso es que necesito algun circuito oscilador o algún circuito.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si es un salida horizontal BJT , la base funciona igualito que la del 3055


----------



## nahu

No nada que ver .


----------



## DOSMETROS

nahu dijo:


> No nada que ver .


 
Salvo que te los estés confundiendo con Mosfets.

Lee un poco sobre transistores bipolares , corte y saturación


----------



## nahu

Te digo que ya probe el 3055 por un TSH Y NADA QUE VER


----------



## jjra

Hola a todos. Después de un tiempo que he "descansado" de electronica, hoy he vuelto. Me he puesto a experimentar con un flyback en color que tenia por ahí, y me he acordado de que bobine uno a mano. Resulta que lo he conectado con el driver del 2N3055 y ha acabado echando humo. Le he quitado el secundario y me he puesto a hacer algunas pruebas con algunas bobinas que tenía. Lo que me ha sorprendido es que con la bobina secundaria de un viejo transformador de 220v 12v he conseguido alto voltaje, y no con demasiadas vueltas, ni siquiera esta puesta la bobina en un carrete. Os dejo las fotografías. Le calculo 1Kv ya que salta el arco a 1mm pero se puede estirar hasta 5mm. Eso si, el arco es relativamente potente, el propio hilo de cobre de 1mm con el que estaba hecha la bobina se ha puesto al rojo vivo.























Saludos


----------



## DavidMJ

Bueno, ya me habeis metido el gusanillo de hacer mi propio flyback jajaja me he puesto a bobinar el secundario, y como no tenia un carrete de plastico hice un tubito de carton y cinta adhesiva, por ahora he puesto 160 espiras de alambre de *0,2 mm* le he pasado tres capas de cinta aislante y me dispongo a repetir este proceso hasta que se me acabe el cobre, pero he estado echando calculos y  el cobre me da para unas 2300 espiras. Recomiendan que pare de bobinar cuando llegue a las 1000 o que llegue a las 2000? si le pongo 2000 podria tener mas problemas de aislamiento o estabilidad? 

Salu2


----------



## Gossu

Aqui os traigo el flyback que he hecho. El secundario me tira unos arcos blancos de mucha intensidad. Esta bobinado con tres bobinas separadas para evitar arcos internos, alimentado con 22v y 3A.(la fuente no me da mas, pero posiblemente si le pongo otra fuente me chupara 5 o 6 amperios, ya probare.) Como oscilador utilizo el famoso circuito ZVS driver, teneis planos en google. El primario tiene 4+4 vueltas y el secundario  no tengo ni idea, porque me aburri de contar. Aqui os dejo el video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3HFSnI67G6A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se lo ve muy lindo !

Probaste con 6 + 6 en primario ?


----------



## Gossu

Gracias dos metros. He probado lo que tu me has dicho y le puesto concretamente 7+7.

El consumo en el primario baja y en secundario aumenta la tension y la intesidad, de hecho como veras en el video, el terminal se me pone al rojo vivo y el arco de plasma se me vuelve naranja fuego. Sin querer he tocado el aislante de la banana, y a atravesado el aislante y me ha quemado. tiene muy buen rendimiento y demasiada intensidad como para jugar con el. Asi funciona mejor, gracias por el consejo.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0dGoML79Zc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DOSMETROS

Si , con 6 o 7 espiras el ZVS anda muy bien hasta los 36 V mas o menos , con mas espiras ya decae , fijate que pasa con 10+10


----------



## Gossu

con 10 no va muy bien DOSMETROS.

Al final le he puesto otra vez 6, He conseguido un nuevo transformador y los arcos son impresionantes.

La pobre fuente no me da mas de 3 Amps. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=As28wMIbvMo&feature=youtu.be



Y en este video muestro un escudo de plasma creado con alta tension pulsante de alta frecuencia y imanes con un flyback de TV original. Y al final del video se puede ver alta tension DC, es impresionante el ruido que hace, los vecinos tienen que estar hasta los huevos.


----------



## cristian_elect

Necesitas acercar mucho las terminales, la tensión de salida no es tan alta como se ve el video.


----------



## DannyR

Pude rescatar un flyback de la basura que creo que es de tv blanco y negro. Cuando lo encontre lo probe y como era de suponerse no tenia continuidad; pense que podia estar quemado asi que lo desarme a lo bruto con un martillo  y logre encontrar en un punto donde se habia cortado el bobinado, me da como 1.7k de resistencia el secundario está bien? que pasa si le sigo bobinado, lograré aumentar su voltage de salida?lo quiero para hacer plasma con un foco..


----------



## rau

no creo que notes mucho la diferencia, a menos que bobines muchas vueltas... ademas te pueden saltar arcos que destruirían dicha bobina o aun peor el circuito oscilador que utilices. si solo quieres plasma en un foco el voltaje que entrengan sin modificar esos flyback es mas que suficiente, si usas un buen driver ( 555+transistor+mosfet. o el poderoso zvs ).
suerte! y saludos!


----------



## shevchenko

Buenas a todos, tenia en uso un flyback de microondas y hace unos días lo rebobine completamente.
Tuve que limar unas aletas que formaban 2 discos, ya que viene bobinado así sin ningún tipo de aislación, luego pegue con LACA 2 vueltas de teflón y use papel de cinta de Durloc, que es grueso, absorbente y poroso.
Comencé alejado del borde unos 3 milímetros, y saque la punta por medio de un agujerito en el carretel, y abundante laca para sellar bien, terminando la primer capa de bobinado cuando faltaban unos 3 milímetros otra vez, agregue laca y puse la primer cinta de papel, comencé la primer vuelta de la segunda capa entre medio de la ultima y ante ultima vuelta de la capa anterior, así que fui perdiendo numero de vueltas por capa, primer capa 43 vueltas mas o menos, en la siguiente un par de vueltas menos, siempre bien apretado y prolijo, termine en 10 capas (entran unas 6 capas mas) pero desconfío de la aislación... en la primer prueba usando un zvs alimentado con una fuente atx standart me derritió los electrodos...


Ver el archivo adjunto 126653


Luego subo un video funcionando a voltajes variados! 


Saludos!

Bueno no voy a subir ningun video, andaba "tan" bien que subi de 24 a 60v (un poquito mas coff coff)  y se prendio fuego jajaja re-saludos!


----------



## Gossu

Hola amigos, vengo a comentaros una duda que tengo, seguro que podéis ayudarme a comprender mejor los transformadores.

He bobinado un primario y un secundario sobre un nucleo de ferrita U Shape. Funciona con un ZVS driver.

No entiendo porque si el primario es de 1 vuelta, en el secundario no aparece potenciaoca tensión y poca intensidad.


Mientras que con 4 o 5 vueltas empieza a aparecer potencia en el secundario.


¿A que se debe?

¿Tiene que ver con la inductancia?

Me gustaria aprovechar un nucleo de ferrita para sacar el maximo voltaje posible, por eso, quiero utilizar 1 vuelta en el primario, pero no puedo. Gracias por responder.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Ufa , la electrónica no es adivinanzas . . . 

Requiere cálculos y todos los materiales y tablas , programas y fórmulas están en el Foro  . . .

Ahora si lo querés facil , *el mejor número de espiras para el primario de una ZVS es de 6 espiras* , y al secundario . . . bobiná y medí hasta que obtengas tu voltaje , prueba y error


----------



## Gossu

Gracias Dos Metros. Mirare las formulas. Pero intuyo que necesito un nucleo de mas diametro, para que pueda pasar toda la potencia del zvs al nucleo con una unica espira.

Lo que no entiendo es que la formula para calcular el area del nucleo es la raiz 2 de la potencia, y no se tiene en cuenta la logitud del nucleo.

Ya que si mi nucleo es de 4cm2, la potencia es de 16W, pero el nucleo puede tener 1km de longitud.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

La longitud de un núcleo, no suma importancia. Ya que la max. potencia transferida al secundario, dependerá de la densidad de flujo magnético y a su vez depende del área del núcleo. Si quieres utilizar un núcleo de 1km. no cambiará nada. Porque?
Porque cuando se alcanza la saturación del núcleo no se podrá transferir más potencia que la que permita el área de dicho núcleo.
Ejem. Si tu pedaleando en una bicicleta puedes alcanzar un max. de 45km/h. Y tu dices entonces si le agrego una corona y un piñon con el triple de relación, puede pensarse que alcanzarás 120km/h.
y ésto no es así. Ya que tu capacidad de potencia es la misma y la fricción con el aire y el pavimento te impedirá aumentar esa velocidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS

La longitud magnética se considera solo para un "cálculo fino" de transformadores


----------



## opamp

En concordancia con el título:"fly....casero", me tomo la libertad de comunicarles caseramente: el flujo magnético se debilita al aumentar la longitud del núcleo,aumenta la Reluctancia, y por lo tanto disminuye la densidad de flujo, disminuye la transferencia de potencia al secundario.


----------



## Gossu

Gracias por las repsuestas. 

Opamp: Si el flujo magnetico se debilita, quiere decir que la intensidad del campo magnetico se debilita tambien. ¿Podria entonces meter mas potencia en el primario sin que el nucleo llegue a saturarse?


----------



## opamp

Al alargar el nucleo, estás fabricando un trafo ineficiente , y como resumes tienes que "gastar" más , "metiendo" más potencia en el primario, lo razonablemente "casero" es aumentar la sección del nucleo, para obtener un mayor voltaje por espira, puedes también aumentar la frecuencia; obvio que aumentar el Beta y/o  la frecuencia, te acarrea aumentar las pérdidas.


----------



## Gossu

Gracias Opamp. Creo que lo que deberia de construir seria algo asi:







De esta forma tendré un núcleo con potencia (area grande), alta relación de espiras y y muchos voltios/espira,


----------



## shevchenko

Si tenes un nucleo de 100w, y queres poner 1 espira por ejemplo, vas a tener que "empujar" todos esos amperes necesarios por solo 1 espira, osea, tendra que ser 1 espira o vuelta de cable o alambres muy gruesa,y va a disipar mucha energia! en la practica, si usas 12v y usando un zvs 5+5 es lo mejor y punto.
ahora si querés ir probando vas a aprender otras cosas extra, pero en flyback no siempre el numero de espiras esta tan directa o inversamente proporcional al voltaje final! te conviene usar algún sofware de calculo (busque busque) ami siempre me funciono mas o menos bien desde un minimo de 10 vueltas en el primario como minimo, y mejoró al aumentarlas...  depende mucho de el voltaje y amperaje de alimentacion, el material del nucleo, la frecuencia, calidad del bobinado, y puede hasta variar segun la técnica de bobinado....


Saludos!

y me olvidaba del gap, entre algun que otro detalle extra!


----------



## yosimiro

Gossu dijo:


> Gracias Opamp. Creo que lo que deberia de construir seria algo asi:
> 
> http://sia1.subirimagenes.net/img/2015/04/15/150415114752608669.png
> 
> De esta forma tendré un núcleo con potencia (area grande), alta relación de espiras y y muchos voltios/espira,



Vas a tener que leer este tópico completo.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/circuitos-excitadores-alto-voltaje-flyback-11671/

En el que se dice en reiteradas oportunidades, que no es recomendable usar menos de 5 espiras en el primario.
Como te dice Shevchenko...
Investiga...

Una espira....


----------



## jorger

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ufa , la electrónica no es adivinanzas . . .
> 
> Requiere cálculos y todos los materiales y tablas , programas y fórmulas están en el Foro  . . .
> 
> Ahora si lo querés facil , *el mejor número de espiras para el primario de una ZVS es de 6 espiras* , y al secundario . . . bobiná y medí hasta que obtengas tu voltaje , prueba y error


Exactamente. Lo suyo es hacer una serie de cálculos para asegurar el correcto funcionamiento, y ahí  entran muchas variables, tanto por la manera de bobinar, como por composición y frecuencia óptima usable en el núcleo, como su área efectiva, forma, aparte de otra parva de cosas como las características del o los transistores que vas a usar, el tipo, y la manera en la que funciona el circuito a usar.

Pero eso, si se quiere ir a lo seguro, uno se monta el ZVS, 6+6 espiras en el primario, y a correr.
Por experiencia propia y como dice 2M, el número óptimo de espiras en ese circuito es el que mencionamos. Yo he hecho bastantes pruebas para ver cómo se comportaba. Con 6+6 a 12v, tienes la mayor eficiencia posible.
Con 5+5, obtienes mayor potencia pero menor eficiencia. Con 4+4 tienes la máxima potencia, por contra la eficiencia deja que desear. Con 3+3 el rendimiento comienza a decaer peligrosamente. Y con 2+2 tienes probabilidad de bloquear uno de los 2 mosfets mientras funciona (me ha pasado) aparte de unos calentones cuanto menos preocupantes. Con 1+1 mejor no decir nada.
Sin más, cada uno que saque sus conclusiones


----------



## shevchenko

Buenas gente.
Estoy bobinando unos flybacks de tv/monitor...
los cálculos me dieron fiaca así que lo bobine igual que a uno EE35 de una fuente de pc (ya que de paso iba a usar fuente atx reforzada casi sin protecciones) para hacerlo andar....

primario de 19T (1/2)
secundario 40T 
primario 19T (1/2)
le saque el gap y limpie bien esa zona...
conecte y funcionó muy bien 
yo use un hilo de cobre muy fino igual para primario/secundario 

me venía tentando ponerlos a pruebas ya que vi que hacen unas autooscilantes muy potentes (1kw  o mas)


alguien los probó en halfbridge? si ya se era de un flyback 

Saludos!

(pd: de aislante sólo usé teflón de fontanería, es mejor usar una hoja de papel y cinta millar)


----------



## joxis

Hola amigos, mi nombre es Alex y soy un aficionado a la electrónica, aunque ahora estoy estudiando un técnico. Hace un tiempo me interese por el alto voltaje y he querido hacer una fuente dc a 8Kv alimentado por baterías, intente con un flyback comercial y el ZVS obteniendo grandes chispas pero tuve dos inconvenientes, el primero es que quiero obtener al menos 120W (ya les contare como la medi y que me digan si es una buena forma o no) y no lo conseguí y el segundo es que quiero obtener una salida de voltaje regulada, para esto estoy trabajando con el SG3525 que me permite tener una señal PWM con realimentación.


Creo que para explicar mi problema primero debo contarles algunas cosas, como la forma en que mido el voltaje.

Hice una pequeña pcb donde conecte una resistencia de 3W y un valor de 300Moh en serie con una resistencia de 100koh, al inicio tuve bastantes líos ya que la emisión de EMI generaba mucho ruido y arrojaba medidas erróneas, después de mucho encontré la forma, lo hice blindando la parte de "bajo voltaje, me refiero a la res de 100k y al cable donde tomare mi medida" esto lo hice pasando todo dentro de un tubo de cobre y conectándolo a tierra, asi obtuve una medida que considero confiable".

Ahora tome un núcleo de flyback he hice mis propios devanados, esto fue 2000 espiras en el secundario y 5 en el primario.
Este fue el circuito que use, agregando un snubber al devanado primario para proteger el mosfet, alimento con una batería de alto drenaje de 14.8 voltios y 6600mAh, cargada trabajo con 15V

sg3525 flyback - Google Search:

todo lo aíslo sumergiéndolo en aceite dieléctrico, pero tengo un problema, al medir la salida en circuito abierto tengo lecturas de hasta 10.500 Voltios, entonces decido probar la potencia (no se si es una buena forma), tomo un arreglo de resistencias para ponerla como carga prueba, esto es calculado por la ecuación

R=(V^2)/W
R=(10.500^2)/120
R=918.75 Kohm

la resistencia con la que cuento es de 1Mohm, pero al conectarla el voltaje cae hasta 3.000 voltios.

P=(V^2)/R
P=(3.000^2)/1Mohm
P= 9 W

9 Watt, muy lejano de lo que necesito.

Al inicio tenía la frecuencia calculada para 20KHz pero opte por hacer barrido en frecuencia y ver su comportamiento, puedo decir que no mejoro.

Ahora el Mosfet que uso tiene una capacidad de 80A - 55V y una res interna de 6.5 mohm, que considero es bastante eficaz.

Para no alargar más el tema probé la potencia del núcleo cambiando el devanado secundario con uno que tenía 20 espiras, así obtuve una salida de 140V (esto fue algo que me confundió ya que al alimentar con 15 voltios y tener 20 y 5 vueltas en los devanados, esperaba que el factor de amplificación fuera de 4, así tendría a la salida 60 Voltios y no los 140V), calcule igual una resistencia para probar 120W de consumo, alrededor de 150 ohm, al conectarla el voltaje no cae y la potencia se mantiene. Pensé que esto mismo se daría al poner el devanado de 2000 espiras, pero fue una prueba fallida. Quiero saber si alguien me puede guiar

Muchas gracias


----------



## pandacba

Primero para que necesitas ese voltaje y a esa potencia? supongo que tendrá s tu testamento listo, porque esas pruebas son peligrosas para la vida.
Tenes que estudiar y mucho, de donde sacas que multiplica por 4? sabes de que tipo es el núcleo? la frecuencia de trabajo depende de ello,
Si es de un TV  esos núcleos fueron hechos para trabajar alrededor de 15Khz.
Todo esto esta regido por leyes físicas


----------



## joxis

Quiero encender un pequeño tubo de rayos X para evaluar la calidad de PCB's.
 Lo de la multiplicación por 4 lo digo ya que revisando muchas textos encuentro que el factor elevador de un flyback esta dado por 

CU es el ciclo útil
N2 espiras del secundario
N1 espiras del primario
Vo voltaje de salida
Vi voltaje de entrada

Vo/Vi=(N2/N1)*(CU/(1-CU))

si trabajo con el 50% del ciclo de trabajo 

CU/(1-CU)=0,5/(1-0,5)=1

Entonces Vo/Vi=N2/N1
N2 es de 20 espiras y N1 de 5, 20/5=4   de ahí saco que multiplico por 4, Si estoy equivocado porfavor alguien que me corrija 

y si es un núcleo de TV, lo trabajo alrededor de 15 KHz como dicen, y ademas le hice un barrido en frecuencia para descartar.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Los rayos X son *altamente *cancerígenos !


----------



## joxis

Lo se, todas las pruebas las realizare con personal calificado en cuartos especiales plomados, por ahora requiero la fuente de alta tensión y haré pruebas de su funcionamiento con cargas diferentes al tubo, como dije antes estoy usando cargas resistivas para simular el consumo


----------

